# novo acordo ortográfico



## Vanda

Lembram-se de quantas discussões temos por causa deste ou daquele acento, só para citar algo? Pois então, vamos nos preparar para a próxima mudança. Como eu já tive que desaprender muitas regras de acentuação para a atual norma vigente, já estou acostumada a desaprender.  


Alfabeto passa a ter 26 letras

.... os portugueses, por exemplo, deixem de escrever "húmido" para escrever "úmido". Também ... o "c" e o "p" nas palavras onde ele não é pronunciado, como nas palavras "acção", "acto", "adopção", "baptismo", "óptimo" e "Egipto". 
... brasileiros terão que se acostumar com algumas mudanças ... Ao invés de "abençôo", "enjôo" ou "vôo", os brasileiros terão que escrever "abençoo", "enjoo" e "voo". 
....ficando correta a grafia "creem", "deem", "leem" e "veem".


----------



## Outsider

Não consigo descobrir de quando é esse artigo. Será que é desta que vai para a frente o último acordo ortográfico? A propósito, não há nada no acordo que nos obrigue a escrever _úmido_; tal como os brasileiros não terão de passar a escrever _económico_.


----------



## Vanda

O engraçado é que a gente não encontra nunca para quando.Ainda não consegui achar uma data, nem que fosse aproximada. Fica sempre para o futuro ou na incógnita, mesmo.


----------



## magdala

Boa noite!
Isso é o que se chama economia de letras!
No día em que este acordo for implementado eu vou ter muitas dificuldades em adaptá-lo. São muitos anos a escrever da mesma forma para de um dia para o outro termos que mudar algumas regras tão enraizadas. Eu continuo a escrever *psi*cología em español, apesar de poder poupar o p. Fica-se com uma sensação de mutilação linguística! O que vocês acham?


----------



## Outsider

Eu conheço bem o texto do acordo e acho que no geral as alterações propostas vão no bom sentido, por isso não antevejo dificuldades em me adaptar a elas. Além disso, gosto de línguas; vai ser um pouco como aprender mais uma. 

Mas compreendo que muita gente vai ficar presa aos velhos hábitos. É sempre assim; tem-se de esperar pela geração seguinte para que a reforma vingue.

Em todo o caso, feitas as contas as mudanças são poucas.



> [...] essa unificação ortográfica acarretará alterações na forma de escrita de apenas 1,6% do vocabulário usado em Portugal e de 0,5% no Brasil.
> 
> Wikipedia


----------



## Alentugano

magdala said:


> Boa noite!
> Isso é o que se chama economia de letras!
> No día em que este acordo for implementado eu vou ter muitas dificuldades em adaptá-lo. São muitos anos a escrever da mesma forma para de um dia para o outro termos que mudar algumas regras tão enraizadas. Eu continuo a escrever *psi*cología em español, apesar de poder poupar o p. Fica-se com uma sensação de mutilação linguística! O que vocês acham?



Oi, 

Eu não vejo dessa forma. Se nada mudasse ainda estaríamos a escrever _*ph*armácia, ca*th*olicismo, inte*ll*ectual, assum*p*to, contr*à*riamente, s*ò*mente, _e por aí vai...


----------



## olivinha

> O trema desaparece completamente. Estará correto escrever "linguiça", "sequência", "frequência" e "quinquênio" ao invés de lingüiça, seqüência, freqüência e qüinqüênio.


 
Ah, o trema também?


----------



## Outsider

O acordo propõe a eliminação do trema. Eu gosto do trema, mas a verdade é que em Portugal e em África já não se usa há mais de cinquenta anos (viu? ). Infelizmente, trazê-lo de volta seria mais difícil que aboli-lo.


----------



## Alentugano

olivinha said:


> Ah, o trema também?



Em Portugal o trema deixou de se usar há mais de 60 anos. Por outro lado, o Brasil eliminou as consoantes mudas há quase 70 anos!!!


----------



## Tomby

magdala said:


> ... Eu continuo a escrever *psi*cología em español, apesar de poder poupar o p...


E eu em espanhol sigo escrevendo "obscuro", "obscuridad" podendo poupar um "b". Também digo "cuenco" e não o estrangeirismo "bowl" (tigela de louça) ou "patrocinador" e não "sponsor"...


----------



## Tomby

Alentugano said:


> Em Portugal o trema deixou de se usar há mais de 60 anos...


Pois na minha humilde opinião considero que é um erro a desaparição do trema porque para um estrangeiro é difícil pronunciar certamente palavras como "tranquilo"; primeiro tem que ouvir a palavra e depois pronunciá-la de maneira certa. 
Eu vejo uma palavra tipo "tranquilo" e pronuncio < trankilo > quando devo dizer < trankuilo >. 
Espero ter sido claro.


----------



## jazyk

> Pois na minha humilde opinião considero que é um erro a desaparição do trema porque para um estrangeiro é difícil pronunciar certamente palavras como "tranquilo"; primeiro tem que ouvir a palavra e depois pronunciá-la de maneira certa.


Apoiado. Aprovo todos os pontos da reforma, menos a eliminação do trema.

Jazyk


----------



## ryba

Tombatossals said:


> Pois na minha humilde opinião considero que é um erro a desaparição do trema porque para um estrangeiro é difícil pronunciar certamente palavras como "tranquilo"; primeiro tem que ouvir a palavra e depois pronunciá-la de maneira certa.
> Eu vejo uma palavra tipo "tranquilo" e pronuncio < trankilo > quando devo dizer < trankuilo >.



Isto é. Essa mudança não tem muito sentido para mim. Não podemos fazer nada para influir as decisões? Todo o Brasil deve renunciar a uma regra tão boa dessa?

Eu gostava também de escrever _vôo_ e não _voo_, mas aí já é questão de gosto... Eee, uma pergunta, agora se tem que escrever _"na minha umilde opiniã"_??? _ _Fica feio...


----------



## Outsider

Não, não haverá alterações nenhumas ao uso do "h". Isso foi o autor do artigo que fez confusão.


----------



## Macunaíma

Duvido que isso pegue. Apostaria muito dinheiro que não pega de jeito nenhum.

O último acordo ortográfico foi feito em um tempo em que o Brasil ainda era um país majoritariamente rural (e iletrado); a grande imprensa, os veículos de comunicação de massa ainda não tinham o poder e a escala que têm hoje. 

Se aqui tivesse daquelas casas de apostas como na Inglaterra eu correria para uma para fazer a minha...


----------



## Alentugano

Macunaíma said:


> Duvido que isso pegue. Apostaria muito dinheiro que não pega de jeito nenhum.
> 
> O último acordo ortográfico foi feito em um tempo em que o Brasil ainda era um país majoritariamente rural (e iletrado); a grande imprensa, os veículos de comunicação de massa ainda não tinham o poder e a escala que têm hoje.
> 
> Se aqui tivesse daquelas casas de apostas como na Inglaterra eu correria para uma para fazer a minha...



Refere-se especificamente à abolição do trema ou ao acordo em geral?

É que acordos ortográficos/reformas ortográficas não são exclusivos dos países de língua portuguesa. Eles também são celebrados entre países com alto nível de literacia. Não percebo aonde quer chegar com este argumento. Além do mais, acho que uma mudança em 0,50% no vocabulário, no  Brasil, será quase imperceptível.

Em Portugal esta reforma há muito que é esperada e, ao menos para mim, será muito bem-vinda. 

Saudações.


----------



## Macunaíma

Referia-me ao acordo em geral.

Sei que é difícil falar desse assunto sem parecer estar sendo movido por nacionalismo, chauvinismo, etc. e tal, mas é simples pragmatismo mesmo. Não estou julgando se o acordo é bom ou ruim, mas aqui no Brasil acho difícil convencer a população (com perfil agora muito diferente daquela dos últimos acordos) a se render a isso só porque assim ficaríamos com a mesma grafia de Portugal e da África. Um raciocínio assim talvez faça sentido em Portugal, mas aqui não. Economicamente isso para nós seria irrelevante (num primeiro momento, seria até antieconômico) e eu DU-VI-DO que haja vontade política de levar esse acordo adiante.

Só para vocês terem uma idéia do _élan_ dos nossos políticos, só ontem foi aprovado pela Comissão de Constituição e Justiça do Senado um projeto apresentado em 1997 (!) que reduz a maioridade penal para 16 anos, o que significa que agora o projeto poderá enfim ir a votação em plenário (dois turnos no Senado e dois na Câmara...), e essa façanha só foi possível devido a um crime bárbaro a atroz recentemente cometido no Rio de Janeiro por menores e que escandalizou a opinião pública brasileira. E ainda houve quem acusasse o Congresso de estar votando uma lei sob comoção... é mole?! Isso é para mostrar que a coisa aqui só dá um salto se houver pressão, e ninguém, _viv'alma_ sequer, há de pressionar o Congresso para mudar nossa ortografia. Logo...

Ah, claro: tem também o fato de que os últimos acordos foram aprovados por governos ditatorias, ou seja, foram impostos mesmo, tendo o último sido sancionado pelo regime militar, quando Portugal também era governado por militares (ditaduras militares sempre trocam figurinhas). Hoje não funciona assim, não mesmo -a sociedade civil não vai ficar de lado enquanto os políticos decidem por ela. E se nem os políticos estão bem cientes do que é esse tal acordo, imaginem a sociedade civil...

O negócio aqui é complicado!


----------



## Denis555

Se vai pegar esse acordo ou não eu não sei mas se é pra unificar a língua portuguesa, devemos também mudar a _*gramática*_. Já que tudo são regras.

Sobre a ortorgráfia, adoro o trema e sou totalmente _*contra*_ a sua abolição, uma por ser bonitinho , mas principalmente por mostrar quando o "u" deve ser pronunciado. Se escrevemos _tranquilo_ e _quilo_, como podemos saber que o "u" na primeira palavra é pronunciado e na segunda não? Por isso: tranqüilo.

No entanto, sou de acordo com as mudanças para _ideia_ em vez de _idéia, europeia_ em vez de_ européia. Voo_ em vez de _vôo._

O acordo deixa as duas escritas possíveis *econômico*(br) e *económico*(pt). Como aqui a situação é complicada. Ao meu ver, deixa um problema justamente no que eles querem resolver: a unificação da escrita. Eu não optaria por nenhuma das duas pra ser justo. 

Mas gostaria de vê-las unificadas por isso proponho: *econõmico *para ambos os países. Conseqüentemente, também Antõnio, Amazõnia, Polõnia em vez de Antônio(br) /António(pt) , Amazônia(br)/Amazónia(pt), Polônia(br)/Polónia(pt). O til nesse caso teria função de acento para marcar onde está a sílaba mais forte e sinal de nasalização. 
Pelo menos no Brasil, tem uma nasalização da vogal antes de n ou m da sílaba seguinte. Banana no Brasil é pronunciada bãnãna e não como em italiano ou espanhol: banana  /bánána/. 

O _novíssimo _acordo ortográfico de 1990 vejam aqui na íntegra e na wikipédia . Ele já tem 17 anos, mais um ano e chegará à maioridade! E nem ainda entrou em vigor.


----------



## Alentugano

Denis555 said:


> O acordo deixa as duas escritas possíveis *econômico*(br) e *económico*(pt). Como aqui a situação é complicada. Ao meu ver, deixa um problema justamente no que eles querem resolver: a unificação da escrita. Eu não optaria por nenhuma das duas pra ser justo.



Se é pra unificar a ortografia também não vejo o sentido de manter essas duplas grafias. 
O melhor mesmo seria simplesmente deixarmos de acentuar essas palavras, como foi proposto no acordo de 1986. 
No início do século XX, as palavras esdrúxulas / proparoxítonas nem eram acentuadas. Acredito que essa seria a melhor alternativa.


----------



## jazyk

> Banana no Brasil é pronunciada bãnãna e não como em italiano ou espanhol: banana  /bánána/.


Acho que depende da região. Eu digo bánãna e todo o mundo ao meu redor também.

Jazyk


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Duvido que isso pegue. Apostaria muito dinheiro que não pega de jeito nenhum.
> 
> O último acordo ortográfico foi feito em um tempo em que o Brasil ainda era um país majoritariamente rural (e iletrado); a grande imprensa, os veículos de comunicação de massa ainda não tinham o poder e a escala que têm hoje.
> 
> Se aqui tivesse daquelas casas de apostas como na Inglaterra eu correria para uma para fazer a minha...


Até certo ponto, concordo com o Macunaíma. Há muita inércia institucional nas nossas sociedades modernas. Portugal não é excepção. Basta ver que este acordo era para já ter entrado em vigor há mais de dez anos! _O Brasil está preparado para ir para a frente com o acordo, e Portugal ainda não está!_ 

Enfim, os últimos acordos ortográficos que foram feitos para o francês e para o alemão também não tiveram lá muito sucesso. Ao menos por enquanto; pode ser que com o tempo as coisas mudem. Às vezes é preciso esperar que os _old farts_ morram para que haja uma mudança, como se diz em inglês.

*Alentugano*, as chamadas "duplas grafias" sempre foram um falso papão a assombrar os acordos da língua portuguesa. Querer que as pessoas escrevam exactamente da mesma maneira, quando não falam da mesma maneira, é estúpido. E que tal "oiro" e "ouro", "loiro" e "louro", "covarde" e "cobarde", etc.? (Ou "bica" e "cimbalino", "fila" e "bicha"...) Porque é que estas "duplas grafias" nunca foram um problema? Porque é que nunca se quiseram impor cinco destas palavras aos que usam as outras cinco?


----------



## Odinh

Acho que são casos distintos, Outsider. Essas duplas grafias existem no Brasil também e são variações que surgiram naturalmente na língua. Por isso não representam óbices à unificação. O problema surge quando se tem uma mesmíssima palavra com grafia ou acentuação diferente. 

É claro que, em se tratando de países com variações próprias da mesma língua, nenhum acordo em que se busque uma unificação será perfeito. Mas se o objetivo é aproximar as variantes da língua e todas as vantagens que disto decorrem, acho que qualquer tentativa sensata de acordo é válida.


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Querer que as pessoas escrevam exactamente da mesma maneira, quando não falam da mesma maneira, é estúpido.


Olá. E obrigado pelo cumprimento!

Out, você acha mesmo que os brasileiros pronunciam a maior parte das palavras de forma idêntica aos portugueses, ainda que a maior parte delas possua a mesma grafia? 

Quando o acordo entrar em vigor eu poderei, em Portugal, escrever num mesmo texto _António _e _econômico como _posso actualmente escrever _loiça_ e _taverna_, se me aprouver?


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu sinceramente sou contra um outro acordo ortográfico entrar em vigor. Por que cargas d'água é preciso uniformizar as grafias do Brasil e de Portugal? Será possível que nós não conseguimos conviver com essas pequenas diferenças, como britânicos e americanos fazem? Eu não vejo sequer uma vantagem nisso. Facilitar o aprendizado da língua aos estrangeiros que estudam português? Ora, façam-me o favor! E para isso ter que reformular a ortografia usada por 190 milhões de falantes nativos só no Brasil...?

Se um novo acordo ortográfico fosse sancionado, nós chegaríamos ao absurdo de termos tido uma ortografia para cada geração nas últimas quatro gerações -a ortografia da geração dos meus avós, da geração dos meus pais, da minha geração e a da geração dos meus filhos. Isso, me desculpem, já é esculhambação! Sem falar nos milhões de livros didáticos que teriam de ser recolhidos, reimpressos e redistribuídos às custas do contribuinte. E vamos encarar os fatos: se os últimos três acordos não serviram para uniformizar a língua e "aproximar os lusófonos" (como se o que nos separasse fosse ortografia), alguém aqui acredita que vai ser este? 

Se um novo acordo ortográfico fosse a plebiscito, eu votaria contra. Se fosse ser votado no Congresso, eu bombardearia os parlamentares de e-mails a arranjaria uns correligionários que fizessem o mesmo. Não é por conservadorismo, nacionalismo, patriotada ou outra qualquer coisa desse tipo, mas chega de bobagens trabalhosas que não levam a nada. Eu entendo que esse seja um sonho acalentado nas academias de letras, mas na vida real isso não vai melhorar em nada a vida de ninguém. Não vai aproximar portugueses-brasileiros-africanos, vai custar caro, vai causar confusão, e no fim, como nos acordos anteriores, não vai uniformizar coisa nenhuma.

E eu suspeito que a maioria dos brasileiros não-lingüistas concorda comigo...


----------



## Outsider

Alentugano said:


> Olá. E obrigado pelo cumprimento!


Alentugano, a minha crítica não se dirigia a você. São os intelectuais portugueses que sempre se têm mostrado escandalizados por causa dessas grafias ditas "duplas", aparentemente sem pensarem bem no assunto. Ou talvez esperem que o Brasil se comporte como se ainda fosse uma colónia. O acordo que falhou no tempo do Salazar não há dúvida que deixava transparecer uma atitude de sobranceria: "quando as grafias não coincidirem, os brasileiros que adoptem a nossa". 

Acho que tem havido alguma estreiteza de vistas nesta questão dos acordos, que até certo ponto contaminou o debate. Daí você se preocupar com as duplas grafias, em minha opinião um falso problema desde o início.



Alentugano said:


> Out, você acha mesmo que os brasileiros pronunciam a maior parte das palavras de forma idêntica aos portugueses, ainda que a maior parte delas possua a mesma grafia?


Desculpe, mas não entendi a que propósito veio esse comentário.



Alentugano said:


> Quando o acordo entrar em vigor eu poderei, em Portugal, escrever num mesmo texto _António _e _econômico como _posso actualmente escrever _loiça_ e _taverna_, se me aprouver?


Num _mesmo texto_ seria incoerência, não? 
Se fosse em textos diferentes, em minha opinião devia poder, sim. Mas aí não tenho presente o que é que o acordo diz ao certo. Talvez seja simplesmente omisso quanto ao assunto. (O que seria uma forma encoberta de concordar comigo, na prática.)


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Desculpe, mas não entendi a que propósito veio esse comentário.



O que eu queria dizer é que acho que é uma contradição afirmar isto 





Outsider said:


> "Querer que as pessoas escrevam exactamente da mesma maneira, quando não falam da mesma maneira"


 porque as pessoas, de facto, escrevem as mesmas palavras da mesma maneira apesar de não as pronunciarem de igual modo.
Um brasileiro não pronuncia _coração _ou _hexágono _da mesma forma que nós, portugueses, apesar de a grafia das mesmas ser igual nas duas normas.

Daí eu também achar que se poderia adoptar uma grafia única para género/gênero, económico/econômico, etc., mantendo cada país a pronúncia própria. 

Não sei se já me estou a fazer entender, Outsider.


----------



## Outsider

Agora já entendi. Mas é este o acordo que temos. Não se vão abolir os acentos para já.

Por mim, prefiro assim. O português, como o espanhol, é uma língua em que o acento é importante. Prefiro aceitar que certa classe de palavras tenha variantes equivalentes com acento agudo e com acento circumflexo (como também há palavras que têm uma variante com "ou" e outra com "oi") a eliminar os acentos gráficos.


----------



## Odinh

Macunaíma said:


> Eu sinceramente sou contra um outro acordo ortográfico entrar em vigor. Por que cargas d'água é preciso uniformizar as grafias do Brasil e de Portugal? Será possível que nós não conseguimos conviver com essas pequenas diferenças, como britânicos e americanos fazem? Eu não vejo sequer uma vantagem nisso. Facilitar o aprendizado da língua aos estrangeiros que estudam português? Ora, façam-me o favor! E para isso ter que reformular a ortografia usada por 190 milhões de falantes nativos só no Brasil...?


 
Olha, Macunaíma, há algo meio estranho nos seus argumentos. Por um lado você afirma que as diferenças que o acordo pretende corrigir são pequenas, a ponto de nenhuma mudança ser necessária, por outro enxerga um enorme problema em 190 milhões de brasileiros terem que reformular a sua ortografia. Mudanças pequenas demais para fazer alguma diferença, mas grandes demais a ponto de impor aos brasileiros o árduo trabalho de ter que reformular a sua ortografia?


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma, é claro que cada qual tem direito à sua opinião, mas não posso deixar de tentar "vender o meu peixe" um pouco, já que sou a favor do acordo. 

Primeiro, se o acordo de 90 for oficializado em Portugal eu vou adoptá-lo imediatamente, mesmo que os outros países de língua portuguesa decidam não o seguir. Não gosto de escrever consoantes mudas em português, e vou ficar muito contente por me ver livre delas. As outras mudanças que o acordo propõe são mínimas.

Segundo, a nós que temos o português como língua materna, não faz grande diferença como escrevemos. Imagino que já todos encontrámos textos em português antigo que usavam uma grafia diferente, e não tivemos dificuldades de maior em lê-los. Aqui no fórum e na Internet, penso que não é por causa da ortografia que temos dificuldade em nos entendermos. O problema são os estrangeiros.

Uma língua de gente rica, como o inglês, pode-se dar ao luxo de ter duas, três ou quatro grafias. Não importa; cada uma delas terá sempre um mercado suficientemente grande para se sustentar. Mas o português não é uma língua de países ricos. Por isso, acho que faz sentido juntar esforços se queremos promover a nossa língua no estrangeiro, e isso inclui fazer com que quando um dicionário de português-inglês é publicado não precise de incluir um _disclaimer_ a avisar se usa a grafia brasileira ou a portuguesa. É uma duplicação de esforços sem sentido. As pessoas que defendem a reforma dão este argumento, e para mim ele faz sentido.


----------



## Macunaíma

Odihn,

Eu não tenho a ambição de que a minha opinião seja aclamada como o cúmulo do bom senso e encerre o assunto, mas é uma opinião bastante sensata, disso ninguém pode honestamente duvidar. Mesmo quem defende o acordo é capaz de reconhecer e prever esses obstáculos. É uma opinião de não-lingüísta, de cidadão comum, por assim dizer. Exatamente por isso deve ser seriamente levada em conta, porque afinal é o cidadão comum e o senso comum, e não as boas intenções de quem redigiu esse acordo, que vão determinar se isso vai pegar ou não. 

Uma coisa é conviver com diferenças pequenas, sim, entre nossa ortografia e a dos portugueses, lá do outro lado do oceano atlântico, e outra, completamente diferente, é insistir nessa quimera, nessa bobagem mesmo ( eu tenho direito ao meu ponto de vista ) repetidamente fracassada nos seus propósitos de uniformização da língua, e mudar o que já está estabelecido internamente. O que eu acho é muito simples: não vale a pena o trabalho, o custo; o resultado disso (caso surtisse resultado algum) seria irrelevante tanto para portugueses quanto para brasileiros e africanos; e, finalmente, não é aí que devemos tentar uma aproximação, mas sim no âmbito cultural, eu acho.

Francamente, outra reforma ortográfica só para satisfazer acadêmicos que insistem em não aprender do passado? Sou contra, e pronto! Eu não estou olhando para os méritos lingüísticos disso, eu estou falando do transtorno palpável, econômico até, que uma coisa tão sem pé nem cabeça vai causar àqueles que, sejamos sinceros, estão se lixando para acordos ortográficos.


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Uma coisa é conviver com diferenças pequenas, sim, entre nossa ortografia e a dos portugueses, lá do outro lado do oceano atlântico, e outra, completamente diferente, é insistir nessa quimera, nessa bobagem mesmo ( eu tenho direito ao meu ponto de vista ) repetidamente fracassada nos seus propósitos de uniformização da língua.


"Repetidamente fracassada"? A que ponto conhece bem a história dos acordos ortográficos da língua portuguesa?

P.S. Só para esclarecer, eu também não sou linguista nem nada que se lhe pareça. Também não passo de um simples cidadão comum, no que toca este assunto.


----------



## Macunaíma

Por que é então, Outsider, que depois de tantos acordos ortográficos recentes ainda existem diferenças entre as ortografias brasileira e portuguesa? Isso não é sinal de fracasso? E depois ainda querem mais?! Tenham dó!

Eu não connheço, nem me preocupo em conhecer o que deu certo e o que deu errado nos últimos acordos, só me parece claro que não foram lá um sucesso em uniformizar a língua. Agora chega! Vamos mover em outra direção. 

É o que eu penso, me desculpem. E eu insisto: se dependesse de mim, tudo ficaria como está. Não vejo mal algum em termos diferenças ortográficas.


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Por que é então, Outsider, que depois de tantos acordos ortográficos recentes ainda existem diferenças entre as ortografias brasileira e portuguesa? Isso não é sinal de fracasso?
> 
> Eu não connheço, nem me preocupo em conhecer o que deu certo e o que deu errado nos últimos acordos, só me parece claro que não foram lá um sucesso em uniformizar a língua.


Tomados em conjunto, os vários acordos feitos durante o século XX conseguiram aproximar progressivamente a grafia brasileira e a portuguesa uma da outra, bem como simplificá-las. Nesse sentido, não foram fracassos. Claro que não tiveram um sucesso total logo de uma vez, e houve vários reveses pelo caminho, mas poucas coisas são simples quando há política pelo meio.


----------



## Pedrovski

Finalmente! Estou com o Out, também estou farto das consonantes mudas no Português. E fico muito contente que o trema seja finalmente abolido da língua.
Este acordo é motivo de orgulho para a língua Portuguesa.
Sempre achei que as diferenças entre o Inglês Americano eu Europeu eram muito menos acentuadas do que no Português, com este acordo a situação vai mudar 180 graus.


----------



## MOC

Mas maldito trema porquê? Uma coisa é gostar-se ou não, mas maldito porquê? O que têm de tão grave o trema?


----------



## Pedrovski

Bem, simplesmente quis enfatizar o facto de achar o trema pessoalmente quase uma aberração no português. As palavras parecem-me mutiladas com a sua presença. Mas isto é só a minha percepção, como é óbvio.

EDIT: MOC tens razão, "maldito" é demasiado forte para o que quis exprimir.



Outsider said:


> Num _mesmo texto_ seria incoerência, não?
> Se fosse em textos diferentes, em minha opinião devia poder, sim. Mas aí não tenho presente o que é que o acordo diz ao certo. Talvez seja simplesmente omisso quanto ao assunto. (O que seria uma forma encoberta de concordar comigo, na prática.)


 
Desculpe Outsider, mas não percebi essa incoerência em relação a escrever "antónio" e "econômico" no mesmo texto. Repare, se você ler um texto que mencionar "ouro" e depois algumas linhas abaixo, tenha mencionado "loiro" você acusará o autor de incoêrencia?
Mas foi pena que o acordo não tenha decidido eliminar esses acentos discordantes também. Para se habituar a "Antonio" e "economico" era só uma questão de tempo, tal como nas outras mudanças.


----------



## magdala

Boa noite a todos!
Já agora se não se importam gostava de acrescentar a minha colher de chá!  

Acho curioso que estes acordos ortográficos pretendam por um lado unificar a língua portuguesa (o que me parece excelente), por outro uma aproximação entre a grafia e a fonética (quando todos nós - luso-falantes- sabemos as diferenças *abismais* que existem entre o portugués falado no Brasil e o falado em Portugal. Sublinho abismais porque comparado, por exemplo com o espanhol falado em Espanha ou em qualquer país latinoamericano (e são bué como diz a minha filha) não existem tantas diferenças em termos de pronúncia; é mais uma questão de entoação.



Outsider said:


> Aqui no fórum e na Internet, penso que não é por causa da ortografia que temos dificuldade em nos entendermos. O problema são os estrangeiros.
> *a propósito deste comentário do Out, gostaria de referir que existem estrangeiros (nem portugueses nem brasileiros) que mesmo conhecendo a dita "língua portuguesa", vão passar férias ao Brasil anos consecutivos, sabem que existe un país na Europa, chamado Portugal, de onde, reza a história provem a língua "mater", mas desconhecem que em Portugal a pronúncia é completamente diferente. Há bem pouco tempo tive de elucidar um argentino sobre esta questão. Então eu pergunto-me, se não existissem estas entradas duplas nos dicionários de língua portuguesa, bilíngues ou não, das respectivas grafias brasileira e portuguesa, como poderia um estrangeiro orientar os seus estudos de forma a aproximar-se mais daquele sotaque que mais lhe interessa, de acordo com os seus objectivos profissionais ou outros?*
> 
> Uma língua de gente rica, como o inglês, pode-se dar ao luxo de ter duas, três ou quatro grafias. Não importa; cada uma delas terá sempre um mercado suficientemente grande para se sustentar. Mas o português não é uma língua de países ricos. Por isso, acho que faz sentido juntar esforços se queremos promover a nossa língua no estrangeiro, e isso inclui fazer com que quando um dicionário de português-inglês é publicado não precise de incluir um _disclaimer_ a avisar se usa a grafia brasileira ou a portuguesa. É uma duplicação de esforços sem sentido. As pessoas que defendem a reforma dão este argumento, e para mim ele faz sentido.


 


Outsider said:


> Querer que as pessoas escrevam exactamente da mesma maneira, quando não falam da mesma maneira, é estúpido.


 
Out, mas parece-me que aqui fizeste duas afirmações que vão em sentidos opostos. Eu também acho burrice obrigar a alguem a escrever uma palavra de uma forma que não é pronunciada. Mas então não será mais prudente que o dicionário especifique essas discrepâncias? especialmente tendo em conta as dificuldades que isto representará para os estrangeiros? 
Além disso no que toca a Portugal, acho que, mesmo sendo "um pais menos rico e desfavorecido" do que outros, tem um mérito que poucos países, mesmo os mais ricos, se podem gabar: o facto de conseguir comunicar com os estrangeiros quando aquí chegam e fazer-se entender por eles sem grandes esforços. A maior parte das pessoas têm alguns conhecimentos do inglés ou francés que acrescido de simpatia e simplicidade consegue cativar qualquer turista, mesmo aquele que chega sem qualquer tipo preparação ou estudo previo da língua portuguesa. Eu acho que esse empenho do povo português é de louvar. E só por isso já se pode considerar como um dos melhores promotores da sua língua. Creio que esta é a melhor técnica. Primeiro há que fazer um "approach" utilizando uma linguagem acessível e comúm, depois então, e se dispormos de tempo, tentar ensiná-los a nossa língua de forma natural sem imposições nem restrições, nem pressas. 
A abolição das consoantes mudas é prático, sem dúvida, desde que sejam mudas para todos os falantes da língua portuguesa. E por aí fora com o resto das regras ortográficas.
Aprender uma língua nova não deve significar enfrentar-se a um dragão que deita labaredas de fogo perante cada calinada saída da boca de um estudante. deve ser uma aprendizagem divertida e o mais simplificada possível, caso contrário torna-se enfadonha. Se eu receber uma proposta muito tentadora para ir trabalhar ao Brasil a primeira coisa que vou fazer é tentar aprender a sua língua e depois de descubrir que a pronúcia de lá é diferente da de cá, nou vou pretender aprender a de cá (pelo menos por enquanto) porque não quero ter surpresas desagradáveis nem ser alvo de risinhos e piadinhas dos meus colegas de trabalho. Se é importante promover a língua, e eu nem sequer ponho isso em causa, então porque complicar com definições dúbias e incompletas nos dicionários?


----------



## Outsider

magdala said:


> Então eu pergunto-me, se não existissem estas entradas duplas nos dicionários de língua portuguesa, bilíngues ou não, das respectivas grafias brasileira e portuguesa, como poderia um estrangeiro orientar os seus estudos de forma a aproximar-se mais daquele sotaque que mais lhe interessa, de acordo com os seus objectivos profissionais ou outros?


Olá, Magdala. Não estou seguro se acompanhou totalmente a nossa conversa. "Grafias duplas" não quer dizer entradas duplas nos dicionários. Os dicionários de português usam apenas uma grafia, ou a brasileira ou a portuguesa. Se quiser ficar a conhecer as duas, tem de comprar dois dicionários. Não há nenhum que liste ambas.



magdala said:


> Out, mas parece-me que aqui fizeste duas afirmações que vão em sentidos opostos. Eu também acho burrice obrigar a alguem a escrever uma palavra de uma forma que não é pronunciada. Mas então não será mais prudente que o dicionário especifique essas discrepâncias? especialmente tendo em conta as dificuldades que isto representará para os estrangeiros?


Não é prático, porque cada dicionário naturalmente usa a grafia oficial do país onde é publicado. 
Mas permita-me devolver-lhe a pergunta: não seria melhor que houvesse _um_ corrector ortográfico de português que servisse para o seu processador de texto, qualquer que seja a variante da língua que lhe interessa, em vez de precisar de dois?


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Olá, Magdala. Não estou seguro se acompanhou totalmente a nossa conversa. "Grafias duplas" não quer dizer entradas duplas nos dicionários. Os dicionários de português usam apenas uma grafia, ou a brasileira ou a portuguesa. Se quiser ficar a conhecer as duas, tem de comprar dois dicionários. Não há nenhum que liste ambas.



Outsider, peço desculpa, mas essa afirmação não é totalmente verdadeira, a menos que se refira apenas aos dicionários publicados em território português. 
Como falou apenas em _dicionários de português_ sem especificar o país, note que no Brasil existem dicionários que contemplam as duas grafias. É o caso do Aurélio. Por exemplo, quando eu procuro a palavra _direcção, _o dicionário devolve-me o seguinte:
*direcção*

Substantivo feminino.  Lus. 
1.V. _direção_ (1 a 14).  
2.Endereço (1 e 2): 
“Não  conhecemos a sua direcção... diga-ma” (José Saramago, _Todos os  Nomes_, p. 59).


----------



## Outsider

Não sabia. E "génio", tem?


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Não sabia. E "génio", tem?



Claro que sim. Até porque seria incoerente se não tivesse. Repare que o dicionário classifica o termo como Lus. = Lusitanismo.

*génio*

Substantivo masculino. 
1.Lus. V.  _gênio_.


----------



## Vanda

Tem sim, Out. O Aurélio sempre traz as duas grafias e indica sempre a que é Lusitanismo.
génio - S. m. Lus. 
1. V. gênio.
Mas vamos voltar ao tema...


edit: Alentugano foi mais rápido!


----------



## magdala

Outsider said:


> Olá, Magdala. Não estou seguro se acompanhou totalmente a nossa conversa. "Grafias duplas" não quer dizer entradas duplas nos dicionários. Os dicionários de português usam apenas uma grafia, ou a brasileira ou a portuguesa. Se quiser ficar a conhecer as duas, tem de comprar dois dicionários. Não há nenhum que liste ambas.
> 
> Não é prático, porque cada dicionário naturalmente usa a grafia oficial do país onde é publicado.
> Mas permita-me devolver-lhe a pergunta: não seria melhor que houvesse _um_ corrector ortográfico de português que servisse para o seu processador de texto, qualquer que seja a variante da língua que lhe interessa, em vez de precisar de dois?


 
Olá Out!
Bom, quanto à 1ª questão o Alentugano anticipou-se.
No que diz respeito à 2ª eu penso que ter um único corrector ortográfico no processador de texto, poderia causar algumas confusões. Estou a lembrar-me dos sinónimos. Às tantas daria por mim a escrever um texto genuinamente lusitano e no meio deste uma expressão muito usada no Brasil que nem sequer seria entendida por um portugués. Porque se não estou errada os sinónimos fazem parte dos correctores, ou não?


----------



## MOC

magdala said:


> Olá Out!
> Às tantas daria por mim a escrever um texto genuinamente lusitano e no meio deste uma expressão muito usada no Brasil que nem sequer seria entendida por um portugués. Porque se não estou errada os sinónimos fazem parte dos correctores, ou não?




Em geral seria entendida. A diferença não é assim tão grande como algumas pessoas querem fazer crer. Existem diferenças, é verdade, mas diferenças também existem dentro do próprio país e não é por isso que iriam existir versões diferentes do corrector para as zonas do país.


----------



## magdala

Olá Moc!
A questão é que mesmo que fosse entendida destoaria do resto do texto.


----------



## Denis555

Vanda said:


> Tem sim, Out. O Aurélio sempre traz as duas grafias e indica sempre a que é Lusitanismo.
> génio - S. m. Lus.
> 1. V. gênio.


 
Ei, vamos ter cuidado pra não usar a exceção pra escrever a regra!

O Dicionário Aurélio(que também tenho) é _uma exceção à regra_. Normalmente não se indica no Brasil nada sobre a escrita portuguesa. Eu tenho o dicionário Houaiss versão eletrônica e de papel, e não fala nada. 
Os dicionários Michaelis bilíngües que eu tenho (alemão, francês, italiano) e outros de inglês não citam nada sobre a ortografia portuguesa(de Portugual). Nem mesmo as gramáticas falam nada. A _*Novíssima Gramática da Língua Portuguesa*_ de Domingos Paschoal Cegalla não diz absolutamente nada sobre a ortografia portuguesa(de Portugal). 
Essa gramática (que eu tenho) acaba a introdução no capítulo de ortografia dizendo:

_"À luz do Formulário Ortográfico que antecede o *Pequeno Vocabulário Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa*, elaborado pela ABL e publicado em 1943, apresentamos aqui, sob forma mais acessível, as regras e diretrizes básicas para a escrita correta das palavras de nossa língua e a edequada utilização dos sinais gráficos." _

Ou seja, a ortografia "alternativa" da língua falada em Portugal e suas peculiaridades é como se não existisse. Eu nem sabia antes de vir pra Europa(10 anos atrás) que em Portugal se escreve "_acção, Amazónia, António, actual, registar, amámos, etc_". Se eu visse essas palavras antes, eu diria: -Isso não é português. Deve ser alguma língua parecida!

Ainda hoje vejo com estranheza essas palavras escritas assim na *língua portuguesa*. Nem mais a língua portuguesa que conhecia é a mesma...

Um abraço a todos,


----------



## Vanda

Dennis, ninguém disse que todos os dicionários trazem.  Alentugano e eu fomos bem específicos, não?


----------



## Alandria

Denis555 said:


> Ou seja, a ortografia "alternativa" da língua falada em Portugal e suas peculiaridades é como se não existisse. Eu nem sabia antes de vir pra Europa(10 anos atrás) que em Portugal se escreve "_acção, Amazónia, António, actual, registar, amámos, etc_". Se eu visse essas palavras antes, eu diria: -Isso não é português. Deve ser alguma língua parecida!
> 
> Ainda hoje vejo com estranheza essas palavras escritas assim na *língua portuguesa*. Nem mais a língua portuguesa que conhecia é a mesma...
> 
> Um abraço a todos,



Então o que me diz do "centre" (british) x "center" (american) e VÁRIOS OUTROS EXEMPLOS? Nem mais a língua inglesa é a mesma?


----------



## Denis555

Alandria said:


> Então o que me diz do "centre" (british) x "center" (american) e VÁRIOS OUTROS EXEMPLOS? Nem mais a língua inglesa é a mesma?


 
Tem uma diferença aqui. Quando se aprende uma língua estrangeira se aprende essas diferenças quando existem. Mas no Brasil a língua portuguesa não é uma língua estrangeira. Não aprendemos as "versões" dessa língua para se comunicar com outros povos. Aprendemos o que é o correto e pronto.

Também sou de acordo que as gramáticas deveriam ao menos citar sobre essa ortografia não-oficial. Nunca aprendi na escola nada sobre ela. Era como se não existisse. Talvez eles façam isso pra não confundir o aluno.


----------



## Alentugano

Denis555 said:


> Se eu visse essas palavras antes, eu diria: -Isso não é português. Deve ser alguma língua parecida!
> 
> Ainda hoje vejo com estranheza essas palavras escritas assim na *língua portuguesa*. Nem mais a língua portuguesa que conhecia é a mesma...


 
Oi Dennis, 

Não compreendo o motivo pra tanta estranheza. Não se esqueça que *algumas* dessas grafias TAMBÉM vigoraram no Brasil até meados do século XX. Segundo a informação a que tive acesso, até essa altura vocês também escreviam todas as consoantes não proferidas: acção, excepção, etc. 
Acho normal os professores não explicarem a questão das duplas grafias às crianças, nos primeiros anos de escola, pois isso só iria causar confusão na cabeça delas.


----------



## Vanda

> Segundo a informação a que tive acesso, até essa altura vocês também escreviam todas as consoantes não proferidas: acção, excepção.../QUOTE]
> 
> E não tem muito tempo que foram eliminadas, pelo menos em algumas palavras. Sem contar as que ainda mantêm...


----------



## jazyk

Como quais?

Jazyk


----------



## Vanda

Como as que estou tentando me lembrar (ou achar) e não consigo.

Edit> Desisto. Em todas as que me lembro tem o c pronunciado e não mudo.


----------



## Alandria

Óptica, Optical, intersecção...

Nos livros ainda vem escrito assim e elas não são pronunciadas...


----------



## MOC

Alandria, apesar de ser assim que eu escrevo essas palavras, quando as escrevo sem a consoante muda no google, aparecem páginas brasileiras. Não será que essas palavras já se escrevem no Brasil sem a consoante?


----------



## jazyk

Mas eu pronuncio todos os pp e cc dessas palavras. Optical nem eu nem meu dicionários sabemos o que é, mas se a visse escrita, também pronunciaria o p.

Jazyk



> Alandria, apesar de ser assim que eu escrevo essas palavras, quando as escrevo sem a consoante muda no google, aparecem páginas brasileiras. Não será que essas palavras já se escrevem no Brasil sem a consoante?


Existe também a variante interseção, mas eu não a ouço muito. Quanto à óptica x ótica, a primeira refere-se aos olhos, enquanto que a segunda se refere aos ouvidos. Mas pode ser que nem sempre se faça essa distinção.

Jazyk


----------



## jazyk

Outras palavras com c e p "mudos" que me ocorrem são _contato _e _contacto_. Ouço as duas, mas muito mais _contato_. Parece-me que _contacto_ é preferida pelas pessoas de mais idades. Também o caso de _céptico _e _cético. _Aqui prefiro _cético_, porque _céptico _soa como _séptico _(que provoca infecções, que contém germes patogênicos).

Jazyk


----------



## MOC

ótica referente a ouvidos? O que significa?


----------



## jazyk

Ótica, feminino de ótico, diz o dicionário, é referente ou relativo aos ouvidos. Vem do grego ὤτα (óta), ouvido.

Acabo de verificar que o dicionário Aurélio também dá ótica como variante de óptica, o que, na minha opinião, em alguns contextos, pode causar certa confusão.

Jazyk


----------



## MOC

Tem razão. Nem me lembrei desse significado. Por aqui não causará confusão, já que óptica (do campo da visão) nunca se escreve sem o "p".


----------



## Outsider

Mas também nunca se pronuncia com "p". 
Em teoria, pode dar confusão na fala. Na prática, não é comum falar em ótica sem "p".


----------



## MOC

Exacto, daí eu nem me ter lembrado que podia ter esse significado.


----------



## Pedrovski

Denis555 said:


> Ou seja, a ortografia "alternativa" da língua falada em Portugal e suas peculiaridades é como se não existisse. Eu nem sabia antes de vir pra Europa(10 anos atrás) que em Portugal se escreve "_acção, Amazónia, António, actual, registar, amámos, etc_". Se eu visse essas palavras antes, eu diria: -Isso não é português. Deve ser alguma língua parecida!
> 
> Ainda hoje vejo com estranheza essas palavras escritas assim na *língua portuguesa*. Nem mais a língua portuguesa que conhecia é a mesma...
> 
> Um abraço a todos,


 

Denis, depois de alguma reflecção, vejo que você pode não estar assim tão errado como inicialmente supus. Encarando os factos, não é difícil chegar à conclusão de que o português de Portugal pouco tem a ver com o Português do Brasil. Esta discrepância é substancial na escrita e extrema na oralidade (ao ponto de a Vanda conhecer Brasileiros que tiveram que falar numa língua estrangeira para se fazerem perceber com portugueses).
A verdade é que os portugueses falharam estrondosamente em propagar a sua língua e cultura ao resto do mundo, ao contrário dos ingleses e de _nuestros hermanos_. Em relação ao resto da suposta e talvez utópica "Lusofonia", a maioria dos Africanos e Timorenses nem sequer falam português como primeira língua.Neste cenário tão desolador, resta a consolação de que, como o Alentugano referiu anteriormente e bem,a população portuguesa não escolheu aprender a língua portuguesa, e que estará portanto  livre do peso da responsabilidade dos erros grosseiros dos seus antepassados, embora tenha que viver com as consequências.


----------



## MOC

O português de Portugal pouco tem a ver com o português do Brasil? Desculpem mas não hei de concordar nunca. Tem mais de vinte comentários de brasileiros neste tópico sobre este assunto, e tirando questões de consoantes mudas que são escritas por portugueses e não por brasileiros (e sinceramente não me fazem falta nenhuma), e alguns acentos, as diferenças de vocabulário ou gramaticais não são tantas assim. 
A prova disso é que nesses vinte comentários eu não tive qualquer dificuldade em perceber nada (nem que fosse apenas 0.1% desses comentários), e mais, se não soubesse já a nacionalidade de quem os escreveu, em grande parte das situações, nem identificaria os membros como sendo brasileiros, só pelo que escreveram.
O que vejo que se verifica mais vezes é algumas palavras serem usadas na fala coloquial no Brasil e não em Portugal, e vice-versa, mas mesmo nesses casos a outra palavra, geralmente, também existe no outro país, e é apenas uma questão de preferência.

Quanto à questão da acentuação das palavras, também não vejo problema que justifique classificar-se uma língua como diferente. Por exemplo, a palavra mencionada acima, génio/gênio. Caso se retirasse o acento, as pessoas no Brasil continuariam a dizer gênio e as pessoas em Portugal continuariam a dizer génio e a grafia seria semelhante (genio). Seria apenas uma questão de sotaque, tal como a palavra "banana" que em Lisboa se dirá "banâna" e em Viana do Castelo "banána". Vamos dizer então que o português que se fala em Lisboa não é o mesmo que se fala em Viana
 do Castelo por uma questão de sotaque? E as diferenças de vocabulário também existem. Em Lisboa comem-se nêsperas, em Vila do Conde por exemplo comem-se magnórios. É um idioma diferente? Poupem-me.

Línguas parecidas com o português são o galego, ou o castelhano, que apesar de diferentes têm bastantes semelhanças, o português do Brasil e o português de Portugal, são a mesma língua que obviamente sofreu uma evolução diferente dos 2 lados do atlântico por vários motivos.

Até posso estar sozinho nesta opinião, mas essa ideia que o português de Portugal e o do Brasil são diferentes só por diferenças regionais ou de sotaque, ninguém ma vende.


----------



## Outsider

É uma velha discussão... As línguas estão _in the eye of the beholder_. 

E é preciso uma bem grande para chegar lá...


----------



## Vanda

Gente, não vamos recomeçar aquela velha discussão sobre as diferenças do português de Portugal e o do Brasil, ok?


----------



## Macunaíma

jazyk said:


> Parece-me que _contacto_ é preferida pelas pessoas de mais idades. Jazyk


 
_Contato_ é mais comum do que _contacto_, mas o verbo _contactar _(C pronunciado) é mais comum do que _contatar_.



MOC said:


> Até posso estar sozinho nesta opinião, mas essa ideia que o português de Portugal e o do Brasil são diferentes só por diferenças regionais ou de sotaque, ninguém *ma* vende.


 
Não está sozinho. Tanto assim que só suspeitei que você não era brasileiro quando você contraiu aqueles pronomes, no cair da cortina. 

Tudo bem, Vanda, também já estou saindo de fininho...


----------



## jazyk

> Não está sozinho. Tanto assim que só suspeitei que você não era brasileiro quando você contraiu aqueles pronomes, no cair da cortina.


Então pode enganar-se algum dia comigo, porque eu uso os pronomes combinados de objeto indireto mais objeto direto o tempo todo.

Jazyk


----------



## Pedrovski

Alandria said:


> Para não fugir do tópico, seria bom que essas palavras sempre pudessem ter dupla grafia desde o começo como "loira/loura". Até onde eu sei, no Alentejo se pronuncia as palavras "boléia", "colméia" como nós brasileiros.


 
Na minha opinião, quanto maior forem as divergências, maior a quebra de integridade da língua.
Se pudesse alterar o acordo, eliminava todos os acentos discordantes das palavras das duas variantes.

"Loura" e "loira" não é uma ameaça a meu ver por estarem presentes nas duas variantes (e portanto toda a gente as compreender).  Estas diferenças só se tornam problemáticas quando estão confinadas exclusivamente a uma das variantes.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Oi boa tarde!!

No fim quém poderia me dizer por quê aceitar o acordo? segum o que já li desde o começo, em verdade é por questões econômicas? Eu aqui no meu lugar, meditando achando e achando, dando voltas a esse asunto só posso concluir que "as duas línguas, portuguesa e brasileira (sem discutir o tema da existença de ambas língua, ou seja só entre "")"   se separaram há muito tempo e que se em realidade estivessem muito interessados em sulucionar já tivessem feito... Agora a diferença é muita, já mais de uma vez cá no fórum li que ATÉ a pronunciaçõo é diferente, com razão nem entendo a um português, que pena então que muitas das crianças tenha que recomeçar nos estudos "das suas línguas" só por esta causa, que o trabalho de muitas professoras haja sido em vão... Talvez eu digo isto porque para mim va ser difícil, quém sabe, quiçá as crianças se acostumen rápido, já que parece impossível que convivam os dois jeitos...

No obstante, eu acho que não é deito do acordo falado no começo, mudar o jeito de escriver das pessoas, por quê então não se colocaram de acordo antes desda época da colônia quando ensinaram a sua língua os portugueses. A verdade dá tanta coragem assim ver a sua língua se falar de outro modo? Imaginem pois o caso dos argentinos, eles quase que falam uma língua distinta vejam, eles sim, e mesmo assim todo mundo respeita, até a espanha, pode rir, pode chorar, mas não se mete, e a gente respeitar "tenés vs tienes", eu até adoro o jeito deles e uso muito sim demais, gosto do que fazeram o argentinos, para nada penso que é um insulto à língua, que para os espanhóis sim? nem sei... 
 
Será que do bando brasileiro e européio o problema seja por isso?

Eu não sei a verdade se um país como O Portugal aceitará isto, depois de tanta costume tirar os "p" e "c" da sua grafia? Não é justo, para fazer uma união obvio que teriam que tirá-las eles, já que o Brasil é muito mais grande é lá já se tirou, eu pensei assim né!

Não é justa a reforma da língua não, é boa idéia, é mais que boa idéia, é preciso, mas seria abolir o jeito de um continente ou/e de outro, eu só  quero saber quê português está disposto a escrever reação no lugar de reacção?Que levante a mão o priemiro, mesmo do que se pronuncie ou não o "c" o "p" !  Quero saber quê brasileiro quer deixar seu econômico pelo económico! mas ali a coisa vai mais além porque agora parece que até há brasileiros pronunciando económco, que dilema tão grande temos!!

Eu como observadora, crítica e aprendiz o que mais me dói é o trema, ele me ajudou muito a falar, a pronunciar o "u" e não mesmo.

Peço a Deus que se crie uma sulução certa, que deixe a língua ótimae bela como já é, e também pensando nos estrangeiros (o que nem querem fazer né), uma língua tudo de bom! para mim para vocês, porque retomo, é boa idéia uma unificação, mas essa... essa, Isso tenho que admitir porque é ridículo dizer a língua 1 a língua 2 quando têm ainda a maior parte das frases afins, o do sotaque é algo comum, passa cá na Venezuela, na Colômbia, Espanha, Argentina...

Entre nós, ou seja os países que antes citei há algo que se não passa como no português de todos vocês, e é a não acentuaçao numas palavras como idéias, destrói, no portugal... cá, lá, aí, europa américa onde for o acento é mesmo e no mesmo lugar, papá, mamá, día, é para todos.

No nome de Jesus para que haja um acordo certo, no nome de Jesus para que não exista injustiças nem brigas.

Beijos, adoro sua língua, muito ao estilo brasileiro, mas nunca dizendo que é uma língua diferente, senão um jeito na grafia mesmo hehehehehehehe.

Os amo demais galera, ficam com Deus.DISCULPEM OS ERROS, falou mais uma parendendo a maravilha da sua língua, adoro ela!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Olhe out, o seu "porque é que...bla..?" não seria, por quê é que...bla...?

ahh e não é tanto que hão de poder fazer o mesmo, ou seja lidar, porque no fim sempre hão lidado né, não será coisa nova! hehehe...

bejão


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> _Vos*otros* tenéis_ creio que só se diz em Espanha.
> _Vos tenés_ é um regionalismo. Apesar disso, esta conjugação está incluída no conjugador da R.A.E.
> Se os órgãos reguladores da língua espanhola conseguem lidar com as variações regionais, porque é que os da língua portuguesa _não hão de poder fazer o mesmo_?



Você tem toda a razão, Outsider. É uma pena ainda haver tanto preconceito lingüístico na língua portuguesa.


----------



## MOC

Pedrovski said:


> "Loura" e "loira" *não é uma ameaça* a meu ver por estarem presentes nas duas variantes (*e portanto toda a gente as compreender*).  Estas diferenças só se tornam problemáticas quando estão confinadas exclusivamente a uma das variantes.



Então na sua opinião, se nem toda a gente de um mesmo país compreender as palavras regionais, é uma situação problemática e uma ameaça à integridade da língua?


----------



## Pedrovski

MOC said:


> Então na sua opinião, se nem toda a gente de um mesmo país compreender as palavras regionais, é uma situação problemática e uma ameaça à integridade da língua?



Claro, quanto maior o número de palavras regionais desconhecidas para os falantes da outra variante, mais é posto em causa a inteligibilidade mútua da língua.


----------



## Vanda

Bem lembrado Ryba!  E aqui continuamos a discussão sobre o tópico, não sobre como é no espanhol ou qualquer outra língua. Para outros assuntos ou abram um novo tópico ou dirijam-se a vários tópicos já existentes.

Mudei os posts sobre o espanhol para este tópico.


----------



## MOC

Pedrovski said:


> Claro, quanto maior o número de palavras regionais desconhecidas para os falantes da outra variante, mais é posto em causa a inteligibilidade mútua da língua.



Mas sabe que nem todas as palavras em português de Portugal são entendidas em todo o país? Claro que é um menor número de palavras do que entre Portugal e Brasil, devido às diferença geográficas, políticas e tudo mais, mas ainda existe um número significativo de palavras diferentes em diferentes locais de um mesmo país (neste caso Portugal) que não são entendidas noutros locais. E não estou a falar de pronúncia. Estou a falar de vocabulário mesmo. Isso não torna ininteligível a língua. Certas características regionais de um idioma hão de sempre se manifestar.


----------



## Lusitania

Macunaíma said:


> Duvido que isso pegue. Apostaria muito dinheiro que não pega de jeito nenhum.
> 
> O último acordo ortográfico foi feito em um tempo em que o Brasil ainda era um país majoritariamente rural (e iletrado); a grande imprensa, os veículos de comunicação de massa ainda não tinham o poder e a escala que têm hoje.
> 
> Se aqui tivesse daquelas casas de apostas como na Inglaterra eu correria para uma para fazer a minha...


 

Isso dizia-se por aqui no último acordo, os juristas não queriam deixar de escrever contracto e algumas pessoas tiveram que mudar o nome no Bilhete de Identidade de Braz para Brás ou Garcez para Garcês. No final adaptámo-nos.

Uma pena se perder a trema, eu até gostaria de a ter no pc porque dá jeito para escrever noutras línguas.

Penso que não deve demorar muito. Agora essa do úmido sem h penso que muitos jovens já escrevem assim por estes lados


----------



## Alandria

Lusitania said:


> Isso dizia-se por aqui no último acordo, os juristas não queriam deixar de escrever contracto e algumas pessoas tiveram que mudar o nome no Bilhete de Identidade de Braz para Brás ou Garcez para Garcês. No final adaptámo-nos.
> 
> Uma pena se perder a trema, eu até gostaria de a ter no pc porque dá jeito para escrever noutras línguas.
> 
> Penso que não deve demorar muito. Agora essa do úmido sem h penso que muitos jovens já escrevem assim por estes lados



Bem, acho que não é muito bom se basear nos jovens internautas, pois eles escrevem de qualquer jeito, até mesmo sem se importar se a pessoa vai entender ou não.


----------



## MOC

Lusitania said:


> Uma pena se perder a trema, eu até gostaria de a ter no pc porque dá jeito para escrever noutras línguas.



Não tem a trema no seu teclado? Eu tenho no meu.


----------



## Lusitania

MOC said:


> Não tem a trema no seu teclado? Eu tenho no meu.


 
não  tenho sempre que recorrer ao corrector ortográfico quando escrevo espanhol ou um texto na variante brasileira.

Estefania, o português não é só falado em Portugal e no Brasil, existem mais países (africanos) que falam português (mais próximo do europeu). Não é uma questão apenas luso-brasileiras. Quanto às resistências, existirão de ambos os lados da fronteira.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

EU DISSE ISSO QUE VOCE TEM AÍ, QUANDO? EU SEI QUE NAO SÓ NESSES PAÍSES SE FALA PORTUGUÊS!!! EU CONHEÇO VARIAS ILHAS E ÁNGOLA, você está confuendendo, eu serei muito rapaz, rapaz demais, na frente de vocês que tanta experiência têm, posso até ser uma criança da escolinha que sou sim, mas não sou ingorante NAO, o que acontece é que os que mais opinam sobre as coisas que passam com a sua língua são vocês(brasileiros, e portugueses), isso é o que eu acho valeu!

CUMPRIMENTOS!  PERDOEM OS ERROS PELO AMOR DE DEUS!


----------



## Alentugano

Ao que parece, uma das razões por que o Acordo Ortográfico ainda não avançou tem a ver com a nossa (dos portugueses) resistência à mudança. Assim, vemo-nos na iminência de ficarmos orgulhosamente *SÓS.* 
Leiam  aqui uma opinião muito pertinente.


----------



## Vanda

Ótimo texto, Alent. Posso até entender a posição dos portugueses para com a língua. Afinal, como - qual a melhor maneira de dizer isto? - como povo que disseminou/implantou a língua tal como a temos hoje, deve ser difícil aceitar mudanças que, em primeiro lugar, não foram propostas por eles próprios. 
Veja a dificuldade de alguns brasileiros em aceitar o dinamismo e incorporação de novos termos à língua? Acredito que seja o mesmo tipo de conservadorismo dos portugueses resistentes à mudança. Contudo, no final, sabemos que vai acabar mudando, né? Nenhum lusófono escreve mais _pharmácia, hontem_, só para citar algo. E como aconteceu essa mudança? E como foi aceita na época da mudança? Quantas resistências, discussões aconteceram? 
Para mim, é tudo uma questão de tempo! Ôvo, êle, palavras que aprendi a acentuar nas minhas primeiras "letras", não faz diferença nenhuma mais para mim que hoje sejam _ovo, ele_. No início "berramos", batemos o pé, no final, achamos uma maravilha, principalmente se estivermos digitanto e não precisarmos trocar as teclas para colocar o acento; é mais rápido!
As gerações mais novas, com certeza, terão muito mais receptividade às mudanças e acharão estranhíssimo quando virem alguém das gerações anteriores grafar como o fazemos agora. É só ler a Carta de Caminha no português da época. Alguém sente falta de escrever daquele modo?!


----------



## nextpt

Boas noites.

Apenas me registei hoje no fórum, e sinceramente estou a ficar fã.
Por exemplo os temas linguísticos ultrapassam as barreiras linguísticas e acabamos por enriquecer a nossa própria cultura.

Ainda hoje aprendi aqui que em tempos remotos se usava o trema em Portugal, além de muitas outras coisas...


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Ótimo texto, Alent. Posso até entender a posição dos portugueses para com a língua. Afinal, como - qual a melhor maneira de dizer isto? - como povo que disseminou/implantou a língua tal como a temos hoje, *deve ser difícil aceitar mudanças que*, em primeiro lugar, n*ão foram propostas por eles próprios*.



Sim, Vanda, você tocou num ponto muito sensível. Olhe o caso dos ingleses, por exemplo, que têm aceitado/incorporado, sem grande celeuma, a maior parte das mudanças e novidades introduzidas pelo inglês americano. O inglês apenas se tornou uma língua franca graças aos E.U.A. e à influência que este país tem no mundo inteiro. E isso foi óptimo para a língua da Rainha .
Comparativamente, com as devidas ressalvas, temos o caso do Brasil e Portugal. Só quem não quer é que não vê o enorme contributo que o Brasil tem dado para a difusão e prestígio da língua portuguesa no mundo. E isso ainda não é  bem encarado por muito boa gente deste "cantinho à beira-mar plantado ". Nós ainda nos vemos como donos e senhores da língua e, como tal, só nos compete a nós decidir se, quando e como vão ser introduzidas alterações no idioma. Ora, isto é uma posição absolutamente surrealista e anacrónica, especialmente no contexto actual. Os conservadores ainda não perceberam, como refere o professor de _Ciberdúvidas_, que uma língua não é propriedade deste ou daquele país, mas sim, pertence a qualquer pessoa/povo que a fala.
Enfim, vamos ver no que isto vai dar. Espero que não se concretizam as minhas expectativas mais pessimistas. Isso seria um bom sinal, um sinal (positivo) de evolução na sociedade portuguesa.
Saudações.


----------



## magdala

Boa tarde a todos!
Tem-se falado muito, entre outros exemplos, da substituição do f pelo ph. Eu não resisto à tentação de partilhar convosco uma informação curiosa. Em frente à piscina onde pratico natação, abriu recentemente uma parafarmácia, cujo letreiro luminoso tem escrito “PARAPHARMACIA” . 
Será isto sinal de algum conservadorismo ou um simples truque de marketing?
Saudações


----------



## Vanda

> Será isto sinal de algum conservadorismo ou um simples truque de marketing


Truque de _marketing_!  Quando se quer dar um ar de tradição ou coisa que o valha, eles lançam mãos desses truquezinhos!


----------



## Lusitania

magdala said:


> Boa tarde a todos!
> Tem-se falado muito, entre outros exemplos, da substituição do f pelo ph. Eu não resisto à tentação de partilhar convosco uma informação curiosa. Em frente à piscina onde pratico natação, abriu recentemente uma parafarmácia, cujo letreiro luminoso tem escrito “PARAPHARMACIA” .
> Será isto sinal de algum conservadorismo ou um simples truque de marketing?
> Saudações


 

Não Magdala, deve ser ou mais um erro como já vi "Loja Exotérica" ou foi o nome comercial que encontraram disponível


----------



## MOC

Lusitania said:


> Não Magdala, deve ser ou mais um erro como já vi "Loja Exotérica" ou foi o nome comercial que encontraram disponível



E Prespectiva Verde.


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> E Prespectiva Verde.



Não seria um erro ortográfico devido à pronúncia?


----------



## MOC

Não faço ideia. Sei que é o nome da empresa. Têm um estabelecimento mesmo perto de minha casa.


----------



## magdala

Lusitania said:


> Não Magdala, deve ser ou mais um erro como já vi "Loja Exotérica" ou foi o nome comercial que encontraram disponível


Boas!
Fui à dita parafarmácia falar directamente com a directora técnica e tirar assim todas as teimas (dúvidas).
O nome comercial é "PHARMA 4 (léia-se four) ALL" e a seguir é que vem PARAPHARMÁCIA. Segundo esta senhora, (e isto vem corroborar a opinião lançada por Vanda) trata-se de uma estratégia de marketing onde se servem do facto dos mais idosos aínda se lembrarem do uso do ph para chamar mais à atenção esta faixa etária da população que geralmente é a que mais procura os serviços farmacéuticos.
Um bom dia para todos!


----------



## HouseFan

Sabe aquelas beneditas regras que você tanto penou para memorizar? Então, jogue-as no lixo. A reforma ortográfica vem aí:

treinaportalconsular.serpro.gov.br/mundo/america-do-norte/estados-unidos-da-america/washington/avisos/mudancas-na-lingua-portuguesa

Se por um lado os portugueses vão finalmente para de dizer 'facto', nós teremos de abdicar do trema (agora você pode pedir linguiça no mercado!), tirar o acento circunflexo de alguns verbos (veem, leem), pára agora é para,  dentre outros.

Vejam o texto...


----------



## Outsider

HouseFan said:


> Se por um lado os portugueses vão finalmente para de dizer 'facto' [...]


Não vamos, não. Há muitas incompreensões em relação à reforma ortográfica. Como o nome indica, só vai mudar como se escreve, não como se fala.


----------



## djlaranja

Pessoal,

Não há como mudar o que se fala por decreto. Podem mudar todas as regras acerca da gramática, da escrita, mas a fala é prática social. 

Não sou especialista na área, mas regras de gramática, ainda mais envolvendo toda a comunidade lusófona e não somente um país, só servem para aplainar diferenças de escrita, de documentos oficiais, etc.

O povo segue falando (a falar) da maneira como aprendeu com os ancestrais e com seus pares...


----------



## Lusitania

Alandria said:


> Não seria um erro ortográfico devido à pronúncia?


 
Penso que era mesmo um erro ortográfico enorme. Como já vi Café Irelanda. 




> Não há como mudar o que se fala por decreto. Podem mudar todas as regras acerca da gramática, da escrita, mas a fala é prática social.
> 
> Não sou especialista na área, mas regras de gramática, ainda mais envolvendo toda a comunidade lusófona e não somente um país, só servem para aplainar diferenças de escrita, de documentos oficiais, etc.
> 
> O povo segue falando (a falar) da maneira como aprendeu com os ancestrais e com seus pares...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completamente de acordo, o acordo ortográfico é mais do que os portugueses não querendo ficar só, é querer expandir o português e saber que ele se faz muito mais pelo Português do Brasil porque são mais, porque estão saindo pelo mundo. Expandir o Português é tornar os nossos países mais competitivos. Nos países Africanos de Língua Oficial Portuguesa, só sobem às elites quem fala Português, seja qual for a variante. O mesmo já sucede em Macau, mesmo não tendo como Língua Oficial a Portuguesa.
> 
> A gramática é hoje descritiva para abarcar a diversidade do Português e não normativa como antes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Ressucitando a discussão (obrigado Vanda!!!). 

Eu já li alguns bons textos contra o acordo e outros a favor dele. Como alguns aqui já comentaram - ainda que em Portugal seja assim há muito tempo - creio que o fim do trema não é uma idéia tão boa assim, já que ele tem um papel bastante funcional e não é apenas uma questão de estilo. Provavelmente, a longa experiência portuguesa sem ele deve ter pesado muito nesse ponto. 
Outras mudanças, como os acentos em vôo e lêem, não devem causar mudanças significativas, embora eu tema por uma simplificação exagerada da grafia. 

Sobre os aspectos político e econômico, bem, eu penso que nem tudo se resolverá por um simples acordo. O distanciamento literário, por exemplo, entre Brasil e Portugal poderia ser resolvido por outros meios, ainda mais que alguns escritores pedem que a sua grafia seja mantida. Portanto, nesse ponto parece haver mais uma falta de acordo editorial e de mercado que de ortografia.
A busca de uma projeção maior da língua portuguesa e dos países lusófonos é um ponto interessante - mas precisamos conciliar outros interesses que não são lingüísticos, por exemplo, o que contaria mais - os interesses da comunidade lusófona ou de blocos regionais como Mercosul ou União Européia? 

As intenções do acordo são boas, mas não acredito que um simples acordo ortográfico vá resolver tantas questões relativas aos países lusófonos - sejam elas internas ou externas.

* Ah, e gostaria de saber dos não lusófonos que estudam português se eles têm muitas dificuldades pela diferença de grafia. 

Até.:


----------



## Macunaíma

É uma pena que esse acordo tenha sido ratificado em Portugal. É um acordo 'meia-sola' que não consegue resolver nem o "problema" da "barreira" lingüística que ele se propõe a remover. Aliás, uma coisa que me intriga é para que diabos serve essa CPLP. Parece comprovar o que dizem da diplomacia brasileira: ideologizada, terceiro-mundista, pouco realista (sim, isso é outro assunto...). Mas o que está feito está feito: vai ser uma chateação danada, vai ter um custo econômico significativo, e para quê? Para satisfazer quem? A língua portuguesa no âmbito internacional continuará a ser o que é enquanto os países de língua portuguesa continuarem a ser o que são. A questão é econômica, não lingüística -mas acho que isso nem se discute. Enfim, um acordo besta que não vale o que custa.

Mas para irmos nos acosumando desde já: 

_ideia_, _europeia_, _assembleia_, _ateia_ abertos... mas _teia_, _sereia_, _cadeia_ fechados...
_equino_ com u pronunciado, mas _equinócio_ sem u pronunciado; _banguê_, _quinquênio_, _cinquenta_, _linguiça_...

...durmam com essa!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> * Ah, e gostaria de saber dos não lusófonos que estudam português se eles têm muitas dificuldades pela diferença de grafia.


 
É uma dor de cabeça!


----------



## Nanon

Macunaíma said:


> É uma pena que esse acordo tenha sido ratificado em Portugal. É um acordo 'meia-sola' que não consegue resolver nem o "problema" da "barreira" lingüística que ele se propõe a remover (...)


 
"Barreira linguística"?



Tombatossals said:


> Pois na minha humilde opinião considero que é um erro a desaparição do trema porque para um estrangeiro é difícil pronunciar certamente palavras como "tranquilo"; primeiro tem que ouvir a palavra e depois pronunciá-la de maneira certa.
> Eu vejo uma palavra tipo "tranquilo" e pronuncio < trankilo > quando devo dizer < trankuilo >.


 
Concordo. Plenamente.  Neste caso a simplificação da ortografia induz uma... complicação.



Tagarela said:


> * Ah, e gostaria de saber dos não lusófonos que estudam português se eles têm muitas dificuldades pela diferença de grafia.


 
Ler é fácil. A dificuldade é saber _usar_ as duas grafias. Eu não sei ... melhor dito, eu uso só uma. Não tenho muitos leitores portugueses fora da WR...


----------



## Macunaíma

Nanon said:


> "Barreira linguística"?


 
Pois você vê alguma barreira para o entendimento na coexistência das duas formas de se escrever português? Eu não. E o que mais me deixa embasbacado é a relação custo/benefício disso, ainda mais quando pensamos que permanecerão algumas diferenças de grafia entre o português do Brasil e o de Portugal. Mas as minhas objeções a esse acordo são tantas e das mais variadas ordens (a lingüística sendo a menor delas, já que não é essa minha área) que é melhor eu me calar antes de descambar na resmungação inútil. Não há mais muito o que fazer.


----------



## Nanon

Macu, eu não percebo nenhuma barreira. Ling*ü*ística.  E disse no post anterior que não vejo barreira alguma para a compreensão. A _utilização conjunta _das duas normas pode ser complicada para os estudantes de português, mas isto é muito específico e artificial. Afinal, os falantes nativos aplicam apenas _uma _norma.

Só para dar um exemplo sobre as reformas ortográficas. A Academia francesa reformou a ortografia em 1990. Foram mudados alguns detalhes menores, pois era impossível reformar totalmente esse pesadelo ortográfico. Também foram eliminados ou movidos alguns acentos circunflexos e tremas. A reforma inclui uma "tolerância" para os adultos que já dominam a norma ortográfica anterior. 
Qual o resultado? Inoperante, pelo menos para mim. Escrevo como sempre fiz, com os acentos que sempre usei, e não mudei nada. Meus olhos estão habituados à ortografia anterior e não percebo as palavras que mudaram. Não sou resistente às reformas, mas não me lembro de todas as grafias que mudaram e fico surpresa quando o corretor ortográfico do computador sublinha alguma palavra em vermelho...


----------



## Denis555

Nanon,
Já que você é francesa, vou mostrar aqui como mudou a ortografia do português em 150 anos. Leiam só a introdução e verão:
Novo diccionario francez-portuguez (1858)


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Giorgio e Nanon - é, acho que no caso dos estrangeiros é realmente melhor escolher uma grafia para escrever e ter um conhecimento básico da outra variante. Mas acho que com o tempo isso deixa de ser um grande problema, em inglês eu não fico pensando se é americano ou britânico quando leio, e quando escrevo eu tento usar uma variante só, o que nem sempre é muito fácil, no entanto não gera nenhum grande problema.

Eu concordo com o Macunaíma sobre a não existência de uma barreira real. Esse texto que o Denis555 sugeriu, demonstra bem isso, mesmo uma grafia de 150 anos atrás não chega a prejudicar realmente a leitura. É claro, que para estrangeiros, ou para quem ainda está aprendendo a ler, isso pode complicar, já que sempre ficamos pensando o tempo todo sobre como se escreve tal palavra, e variações, portanto, aumentam nossas dúvidas e geram insegurança. 

Até.:


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> Giorgio e Nanon - é, acho que no caso dos estrangeiros é realmente melhor escolher uma grafia para escrever e ter um conhecimento básico da outra variante. Mas accho que com o tempo isso deixa de ser um grande problema, em inglês eu não fico pensando se é americano ou britânico quando leio, e quando escrevo eu tento usar uma variante só, o que nem sempre é muito fácil, no entanto não gera nenhum grande problema.
> 
> Eu concordo com o Macunaíma sobre a não existência de uma barreira real. Esse texto que o Denis555 sugeriu, demonstra bem isso, mesmo uma grafia de 150 anos atrás não chega a prejudicar realmente a leitura. É claro, que para estrangeiros, ou para quem ainda está aprendendo a ler, isso pode complicar, já que sempre ficamos pensando o tempo todo sobre como se escreve tal palavra, e variações, portanto, aumentam nossas dúvidas e geram insegurança.
> 
> Até.:


 
Certo. Eu tento sempre escolher o Português do Brasil a fim de ser consistente. Ainda assim, algumas vezes encontro coisas estranhas. Como você diz, acontece da mesma maneira com o Inglês americano e britânico.

Tchau!


----------



## IsaC

Eu devo dizer que sou muito conservadora neste tema e não concordo com nenhuma alteração do acordo ortográfico. Aliás, acho que não faz sentido nenhum tentar unificar porque o interessante está nas próprias diferenças. Ou alguma vez os países de língua inglesa iriam fazer um acordo destes, ou os espanhóis e etc?

Mas o que me choca particularmente é o desaparecimento do "c" e "p" mudo porque apesar de não se pronunciarem têm uma função, abrir a vogal anterior, assim não fará qualquer sentido, além do que fico com a sensação que estou a escrever português do Brasil. Já para nao falar da introdução de mais letras que só vem descaractetizar a língua portuguesa.

Quanto a mim, dificilmente irei mudar a minha escrita.


----------



## Macunaíma

IsaC said:


> Quanto a mim, dificilmente irei mudar a minha escrita.


 
O meu impulso também é o de me juntar a uma liga reacionária. Mas nossas chances de sucesso são diminutas. Daqui a trinta anos nós estaremos jovens ainda (na casa dos cinqüenta), e profissionalmente ativos, e seríamos tomados por excêntricos se insistíssemos em escrever como "a trinta anos atrás"... Imagine-se numa carreira executiva ou administrativa qualquer --você vai ter de _adotar_  essas transformações, não tem jeito. Se você estiver numa carreira acadêmica ou no ensino, terá de adotá-las mais rapidamente ainda, mesmo que a contragosto (por falar em contragosto, a parte do acordo que trata da hifenização até que não é má).

P.S.: Pensando bem, eu acho que mesmo daqui a trinta anos o trema será visto menos como uma excentricidade do que como um "charme"


----------



## Outsider

O acordo já entrou em vigor? Eu não ouvi dizer...


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> O acordo já entrou em vigor? Eu não ouvi dizer...


 
Mas você tem alguma dúvida de que entrará? Quais são os obstáculos que você ainda vê para que ele entre definitivamente em vigor?


----------



## Outsider

A inércia dos nossos governos, especialmente o português, e o atraso económico dos países africanos de expressão portuguesa, que têm outras preocupações mais prementes.


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> A inércia dos nossos governos, especialmente o português, e o atraso económico dos países africanos de expressão portuguesa, que têm outras preocupações mais prementes.


 
Mas, Outsider, eu acho que não é preciso tanto esforço assim para um governo fazer uma ortografia viger, basta adotá-la como a ortografia oficial e impô-la sobre as escolas. Se o governo "traduz" a constituição para a nova ortografia, escreve os documentos oficiais de acordo com ela, exige que as editoras que fornecem os livros escolares as adotem, a mudança virá inevitavelmente. Não é preciso convencer cada cidadão individualmente, no final todos vão ter que aderir. A nossa gramática é normativa e embora as academias irão "tolerar" a coexistência das duas formas num primeiro momento, logo a pressão para a adesão completa vai aumentar, com ela sendo exigida nos exames vestibulares, concursos públicos, etc. Um veículo ou outro da imprensa que resistir vai acabar cedendo também, à medida que a nova ortografia for sendo difundida, sob o risco de ser "marginalizado". Você não concorda que é mais ou menos assim que esses acordos são implementados? Eu ainda não tinha nascido na época do último acordo e realmente não sei.


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Mas, Outsider, eu acho que não é preciso tanto esforço assim para um governo fazer uma ortografia viger, basta adotá-la como a ortografia oficial e *impô-la sobre as escolas*.


Precisamente, impor seja o que for às nossas escolas é algo que o governo português parece ter esquecido como fazer. 

Não me leve a mal, estou só a exprimir um certo pessimismo. Olhando para outros países que tentaram fazer reformas ortográficas recentemente -- os de língua alemã e os da língua francesa -- também noto que não foram muito eficazes. Acho que cada vez se torna mais difícil mudar a ortografia de uma língua no mundo moderno, porque por um lado a sociedade tornou-se mais complexa e por outro estão muito em voga ideias pedagógicas segundo as quais ensinar seja o que for a um aluno é uma violência que não se deve fazer.

Para fazer uma reforma ortográfica é preciso uma disciplina social que existia há cem ou cinquenta anos, mas que receio que tenhamos vindo a perder progressivamente.


----------



## Macunaíma

Muito interessantes seus argumentos, Outsider. Fazem pensar.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Isaac, você disse que as consoantes mudas têm uma função e, portanto, não é uma boa idéia que elas desaparecem. Mas o trema também não tem? E os portugueses vivem sem ele há um bom tempo. Não estou dizendo que eu concordo com esses "sumiços", e sim mostrar que um acordo ortográfico pode ter menos lógica do que deveria. 
Até onde eu entendi, a finalidade do acordo é mais da ordem política e econômica que da lingüística, e eu não acredito que ele vá (todos) resolver os problemas a que se propõe. 

Sobre a adaptação, bem, não acho que as pessoas vão ficar preocupadas com que grafia usar. Alguns podem até estranhar no início, mas não deve gerar grandes problemas. Eu devo manter a grafia por um tempo, a menos que a situação realmente exija a oficial, por saudosismo, costume ou birra mesmo.

Outsider, eu acho que a reeducação será lenta, passiva. A nova grafia deve ficar mais notável após a formação de uma nova geração de alfabetizados. E concordo que as teorias pedagógicas de hoje não ajudam muito em certos assuntos.

Até.:


----------



## Denis555

Oi pessoal,

Um arquivo/ficheiro com uma apresentação em PowerPoint sobre a reforma ortográfica muito legal/fixe! Cliquem em "télécharger" para baixar:
http://www3.partage-facile.com/1024262-ortografia2008.ppt.html


----------



## Outsider

Tem alguns erros:


"viúva" não se passa a escrever "viuva";
o acordo não propõe que se passe a pronunciar "crescer" de modo diferente, nem nenhuma outra palavra -- é um acordo ortográfico!
"erva" nunca se escreveu "herva" em Portugal;
que eu saiba, o acordo não obriga a escrever "úmido" em vez de "húmido";
Tenho dúvidas que o acordo proponha a grafia "feiura" sem acento, mas isso teria de confirmar.


----------



## IsaC

Sim mas eu também admito que o trema tenha uma função, aliás, só há pouco tempo soube que ele existia no Brasil e até me parece fazer bastante sentido.

Macunaíma, é um facto que daqui a 30 anos ficará bem estranho continuar a escrever assim, com o tempo, quem sabe, acabamos por nos habituar. O que me parece é que é preciso ter alguma contenção e não querer igualar tudo porque acaba por cair no ridículo. Ou daqui a uns anos o verbo estar também passará a verbo "tar" e todos os países teriam que o adoptar porque em Portugal se fala assim?! E já agora por que não eliminar a 2ª pessoa do plural que também não é utilizada em Portugal (centro e sul pelo menos)?

Não me parece fazer grande sentido tentar unificar uma língua que é tão distinta que um português jamais se confunde com um brasileiro e este com um africano.

Em relação à entrada em vigor também não sei quando será mas o que ouvi dizer foi que a nova escrita teria uma fase transitória de 10 anos, o que então ainda é mais fantástico e absurdo.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

O que eu estranhei mais na apresentação, como o Outsider apontou, foi a mudança de pronúncia, isso, realmente, não faz o menor sentido. O restante ainda é discutível.

Isaac, bem, acho que esse tempo, 10 anos, é suficiente para as pessoas se adaptarem e também para a formação de uma nova geração de alfabetizados. Não adianta os governos assinarem uma lei hoje e dizerem que "A partir de agora é assim, quem escrever de forma diferente está errado!". 

A questão é: a reforma começa por onde? Pelos textos oficiais, pelos livros didáticos, pelos jornais e revistas? As tiragens futuras dos livros já editados terão de ser corrigidas?

Bem, apesar de tudo, acho que o impacto, tanto para população quanto para a relação entre os países, será bem menor que o almejado. 

Até.:


----------



## Outsider

Tagarela said:


> A questão é: a reforma começa por onde? Pelos textos oficiais, pelos livros didáticos, pelos jornais e revistas? As tiragens futuras dos livros já editados terão de ser corrigidas?


Foram assim as anteriores.


----------



## Vanda

E nem faz tanto tempo assim, se considerarmos a de 1971, que quase que acabou com toda a acentuação da língua portuguesa, se considerarmos a quantidade de acentos que deixaram de existir. E hoje vivemos alegres e felizes sem eles e, vamos dizer, exagerar talvez, metade dos brasileiros nem sabe que eles existiram.


----------



## Alandria

IsaC said:


> Mas o que me choca particularmente é o desaparecimento do "c" e "p" mudo porque apesar de não se pronunciarem têm uma função, abrir a vogal anterior, assim não fará qualquer sentido, além do que fico com a sensação que estou a escrever português do Brasil. Já para nao falar da introdução de mais letras que só vem descaractetizar a língua portuguesa.
> 
> Quanto a mim, dificilmente irei mudar a minha escrita.


 
Conheço muitos portugueses que discordariam do que você diz, já que para "actor", "secção" e "actualização" dizem não abrir as vogais anteriores (os portugueses com quem converso falam assim), além disso, pelo que eu sei, existem outras palavras com vogais pretônicas abertas  em Portugal que fogem desses exemplos como "pregar", "corar", "você", e da maioria das palavras que começam com "o".


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> Conheço muitos portugueses que discordariam do que você diz, já que para "actor", "secção" e "actualização" dizem não abrir as vogais anteriores (os portugueses com quem converso falam assim),


 

Conhece portugueses que não abram a vogal anterior em actor e secção? 

Dizem como? âtôr?

E secção? Dizem como sessão? É que são palavras diferentes com pronúncias diferentes?


----------



## IsaC

O MOC acabou de me tirar as palavras da boca! Foram 3 maus exemplos porque em *actor* a vogal é aberta; em *secção* não só a vogal é aberta como se lê o "c" e em *actualização* o "c" pode passar despercebido mas também não é totalmente mudo.
Talvez tenha percebido mal os seus amigos porque me parece que dizer actor ou secção sem a vogal aberta quase nem é português e duvido que alguém fale assim! 

Quanto a *pregar* tem duas leituras diferentes porque pode ser dois verbos diferentes.

Aos brasileiros esta regra não faz confusão porque abrem a maioria das vogais, para nós é normal que pareça absurda porque "ator" é completamente diferente de "actor".


----------



## Outsider

IsaC said:


> [...] o "c" e em *actualização* o "c" pode passar despercebido mas também não é totalmente mudo.


Eu nunca pronuncio o "c" de "actualização", e não conheço ninguém em Portugal que pronuncie o primeiro "a" aberto. Este exemplo parece-me bem.



IsaC said:


> Quanto a *pregar* tem duas leituras diferentes porque pode ser dois verbos diferentes.


Mantém-se o facto de que num deles há uma vogal aberta átona que não é assinalada na escrita... (Já se escreveu "pr*è*gar", mas uma das reformas ortográficas anteriores eliminou este acento grave.)


----------



## IsaC

Outsider said:


> Eu nunca pronuncio o "c" de "actualização"


 
Mas há quem pronuncie. Pode não ser uma pronúncia muito marcada mas está lá, talvez já tenha sido mais forte. Em todo o caso não é palavra que me choque muito perder o "c", ao contrário da grande maioria.



Outsider said:


> Mantém-se o facto de que num deles há uma vogal aberta átona que não é assinalada na escrita... (Já se escreveu "pr*è*gar", mas uma das reformas ortográficas anteriores eliminou este acento grave.)


 
Não percebi onde quer chegar... Estes verbos simplesmente demonstram que muitas vezes no português não há regras.


----------



## Outsider

IsaC said:


> Não percebi onde quer chegar... Estes verbos simplesmente demonstram que muitas vezes no português não há regras.


Aonde queria chegar, e penso que também a Alandria, é a que o uso de consoantes mudas para representar a abertura das vogais átonas é incoerente. Nem todas as vogais átonas abertas se marcam com consoante muda, e nem todas as consoantes mudas marcam uma vogal átona aberta. Sendo assim, para quê reter essa convenção esquisita que nem é aplicada com consistência?
Compreendo bem que, assim de repente, a mudança faz um pouco de confusão a quem está habituado a escrevê-las. Mas acho que ao fim de um tempo nem vai dar por isso. Proponho-lhe uma experiência: leia um livro de um autor brasileiro, e quando chegar ao fim pergunte a si própria se deu muito pela falta das nossas consoantes mudas.


----------



## Alandria

IsaC said:


> O MOC acabou de me tirar as palavras da boca! Foram 3 maus exemplos porque em *actor* a vogal é aberta; em *secção* não só a vogal é aberta como se lê o "c" e em *actualização* o "c" pode passar despercebido mas também não é totalmente mudo.
> Talvez tenha percebido mal os seus amigos porque não me parece que dizer actor ou secção sem a vogal aberta quase nem é português e duvido que algum fale assim!
> 
> Quanto a *pregar* tem duas leituras diferentes porque pode ser dois verbos diferentes.
> 
> Aos brasileiros esta regra não faz confusão porque abrem a maioria das vogais, para nós é normal que pareça absurda porque "ator" é completamente diferente de "actor".



No português brasileiro_, com exceção de algumas variedades do *sul* do Brasil,_ não se reduz o "a" pretônico em qualquer contexto que seja, o "a" só passa a ser "â" quando está em sílaba postônica. As outras vogais "e" e "o" são fechadas nesta posição em quase todas as variedades, _com exceção  de variedades do *nordeste* do Brasil.

_Eu devia ter revisado com cuidado o que escrevi, porque não tive tempo de revisar o texto, já que estou sem pc e dependo de lan houses para postar. Com isso, acabei colocando mais do que devia.

Vejam a opinião de um dos meus amigos portugueses sobre o assunto. Verão que não estou completamente errada.

http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/3893/imagembi7.png


----------



## IsaC

Assim já estou a perceber e realmente faz algum sentido então, é preciso coerência.
Quanto a ler algo de autores brasileiros confesso que nunca gostei. Adoro a pronúncia brasileira e gosto muito de ouvir os brasileiros falar mas ler incomoda-me porque estou a ler com a minha pronúncia algo que está escrito para ser pronunciado de outra maneira e acaba por ser cansativo e confuso. Sei que não daria pela falta das consoantes porque sei como se pronunciam essas palavras mas só me parece que acaba por não fazer muito sentido porque só vamos continuar a pronunciá-las assim porque sempre o fizemos e não por corresponder à escrita.


----------



## Outsider

IsaC said:


> Quanto a ler algo de autores brasileiros confesso que nunca gostei. Adoro a pronúncia brasileira e gosto muito de ouvir os brasileiros falar mas ler incomoda-me porque estou a ler com a minha pronúncia algo que está escrito para ser pronunciado de outra maneira e acaba por ser cansativo e confuso.


Hehehe! Das primeiras vezes que li livros brasileiros, a voz na minha cabeça tinha sotaque. Não me incomodou muito, porque já estava habituado, de ver telenovelas quando era mais novo, mas foi engraçado. 

Mas hoje em dia isso já nem acontece. Ando a ler um livro de Jorge Amado, e é tão natural como se fosse uma tradução ou um livro de um autor português.


----------



## olivinha

Hehehe, quando leio vocês, Out, MOC, Lusitania e outros companheiros portugueses, a voz na minha cabeça também tem este sotaque gostoso de vocês, talvez por estarem misturadas com outras vozes brasileiras. 
Já quando leio um livro de algum autor português é diferente, quando já estou absorvida pela leitura, esta nuanças port x bras passam muitas vezes desapercebidas.


----------



## Denis555

Quando leio o Outsider, escuto um sotaque quase carioca! 
IsaC, tem uma solução para o seu problema com os livros brasileiros, deixe que um(a) brasileiro(a) leia pra você!
Ouça audio-livros:
http://www.portaldetonando.com.br/forumnovo/index.php?f=15&sid=d9d8ba505d6892fcc68a103553f0a01e (muitos bons livros aqui)


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Denis555 said:


> Quando leio o Outsider, escuto um sotaque quase carioca!


Eu diria baiano...  Depois que ele se disse leitor do Jorge Amado, ficou ainda mais evidcente.


----------



## Outsider

LOL. Iam ficar surpreendidos se me ouvissem falar.


----------



## IsaC

Denis555 said:


> Quando leio o Outsider, escuto um sotaque quase carioca!
> IsaC, tem uma solução para o seu problema com os livros brasileiros, deixe que um(a) brasiliero(a) leia pra você!
> Ouça audio-livros:
> http://www.portaldetonando.com.br/forumnovo/index.php?f=15&sid=d9d8ba505d6892fcc68a103553f0a01e (muitos bons livros aqui)


 
Obrigada Denis. Agora com esta discussão já vos leio/oiço a todos (os brasileiros) com o vosso sotaque! Carioca, claro, que é o que eu conheço melhor.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Sinceramente, quando eu leio alguma coisa portuguesa, eu não sinto essa estranheza toda, não mesmo. No início do livro, é claro que eu fico reparando nas diferenças, mas depois de algumas páginas a leitura segue com grande naturalidade.

O argumento etimológico é interessante, mas se fossemos recorrer a ele, precisaríamos mudar a grafia de várias outras palavras, o que só aumentaria a confusão. 

Até.:


----------



## Denis555

Texto completo da reforma em PDF.
Depois de ser aprovada no Brasil agora em Portugal. 
Essa notícia vai mudar um pouco a vida de todos nós. 

Globo News.
A Folha de São Paulo.
Correio da Manhã.


No exterior/estrangeiro:
Corriere della Sera (Itália)
BBC Mundo (Español)
BBC News (English)
Associated Press (English)

O que acham?


----------



## Alandria

Denis555 said:


> Texto completo da reforma em PDF.
> Depois de ser aprovada no Brasil agora em Portugal.
> Essa notícia vai mudar um pouco a vida de todos nós.
> 
> Globo News.
> A Folha de São Paulo.
> Correio da Manhã.
> 
> 
> No exterior/estrangeiro:
> Corriere della Sera (Itália)
> BBC Mundo (Español)
> BBC News (English)
> Associated Press (English)
> 
> O que acham?



Eu acho excelente, pois só assim a língua portuguesa pode vir a ter uma melhor projeção no cenário mundial.

Vamos lembrar que, mesmo com a reforma, *algumas* diferenças não vão desaparecer: "tónico", "apresentámos" e "facto" são algumas das palavras que vão continuar sendo escritas assim em Portugal. No Brasil, teremos a liberdade de escolher escrever "aprensentámos" no pretérito perfeito, mas eu duvido que alguém vá escrever assim.


----------



## coquis14

Acho que os portgueses não vão dar o braço a torcer facilmente.Ninguém também não pensou nos "lusoestudantes" ,complicaram-nos a vida.Além disso acredito que o Brasil agora "tem um ponto a favor".


----------



## Macunaíma

> Em nota oficial, Sandroni informou que a ABL começou a trabalhar na elaboração do acordo no início dos anos 1970. (Folha de SP)


 
O quê? Nem tinham ratificado um acordo e já começaram a trabalhar em outro? Mexer na ortografia deve ser encarado na academia como terapia ocupacional.




> O acadêmico Evanildo Bechara, na mesma nota, opinou que a unificação da ortografia em todos os países lusófonos _"demonstra o alto grau de maturidade política alcançado pelos países da CPLP_ (Comunidade de Países da Língua Portuguesa)_" _(Folha de SP)


 
Alto grau de maturidade política... então tá! Deve ter sido um afago em retribuição a um favor, afinal, a não ser para promover acordos ortográficos sensacionalistas e sem uma utilidade clara, alguém sabe o que fazem esses senhores da academia a não ser devorar bolinhos com chá enquanto discutem autores que ninguém lê? 




> Os portugueses manterão o "c" em facto --fato em Portugal é roupa-- e vão tirar o "p" que no país não é pronunciado na palavra recepção.


 
Uhmmm. Vejam só que grande acordo! Quanta unificação!


----------



## Outsider

A ideia do acordo é que cada qual escreva como fala...


----------



## arbilab

I can't translate all the discussion.  But English has undergone recent changes in orthography as well.  The formal rules have not changed, but the applicable rules have.  Applicable, as in the 'stylebooks' which formal publishers enforce upon their writers.

Structures such as dangling participles, dangling prepositions, split infinitives, have become conditionally acceptable when the 'formal' construction would be less accessable to the reader.

In other words, semi-formal construction is morphing itself to conform more to the way people actually speak.

Now, if English would just do something about its dreadful spelling/pronunciation paradoxes and contradictions.


----------



## olivinha

Adeus trema...
(Obs.: Conserva-se, no entanto, o trema, de acordo com a Base I, 3º, em palavras derivadas de nomes
próprios estrangeiros: hübneriano, de Hübner, mülleriano, de Müller, etc.) ​


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Olivinha, mas o trema em _Müller_, por exemplo, tem outra função e também o acordo ortográfico da língua portuguesa não tem tanta autoridade para modificar a grafia alheia  

Parece que a saída do trema aliada à das consoantes mudas deixa tudo igual - os brasileiros perdem aqui, os portugueses lá e todos ficam em paz. (ou não). 

Até.:


----------



## Macunaíma

Uma coisa que eu achei extremamente esdrúxula foi que, se por um lado o novo acordo elimina algumas hifenizações, no que faz muito bem, por outro lado ele cria hífens onde antes eles não existiam: reeditar passa a se escrever re-editar (vejam que aspecto feio), reencontro passa a re-encontro, microondas a micro-ondas, e por aí vai. Se simplificam algumas regras, complicam outras e aí ficamos no zero a zero.


----------



## olivinha

Sarcasmos (meus) à parte, não era melhor ter deixado a linguiça com o trema e hübneriano sem? Já sei que os amigos portugueses há muito vivem bem e sem nostalgia nenhuma do trema, mas que diabos!, ainda tenho carinho por esses dois pontinhos do u.

Micro-ondas!

Bem, daqui a pouquinho a gente se acostuma, galera.


----------



## Macunaíma

Sabe, Olivinha, a lingüiça nem é o que me incomoda mais )). O que mais me faz pensar na falta que o trema vai fazer é quando alguém se deparar com uma palavra escrita e não souber como pronunciá-la, por ser uma palavra de pouca ocorrência na língua falada: ubiqüidade, exigüidade, etc. Além da confusão entre palavras que passarão a ser escritas como se fossem pronunciadas de maneira semelhante: equinócio/equino, ateia/teia... 

Eu realmente não entendo o porquê dessa sanha reformadora. Por que, meu Deus, não deixar tudo como está? Quem se importa se o português não é língua oficial na ONU? E mais: quem se importa com a ONU?


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Concordo com vocês quanto à questão do hífen. Não entedi esse tira-e-põe (ou tira e põe?) de tracinho aqui e acolá. Bem, mas como a Olivinha disse, daqui a pouco a gente se acostuma, ou acostumam a gente!

Sobre a ONU, acho que o problema maior não é nem o português não ser língua oficial, e sim, o fato de haver línguas oficiais em uma entidade que deveria ser mais multicultural. 
Concordo que eles precisam eleger alguns idiomas para conseguirem trabalhar nos escritórios e tudo o mais. Porém, uma vez li que um represente de um país lusófono teve de fazer seu discurso em inglês (acho que era a língua oficial que ele dominava melhor) porque em português não era permitido. Mas não sei muito bem como isso funciona. 

Até.:


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> [...] reeditar passa a se escrever re-editar (vejam que aspecto feio), reencontro passa a re-encontro, microondas a micro-ondas, e por aí vai.


Macunaíma, aonde foi buscar a ideia de que essas palavras passam a ser grafadas com hífen segundo o novo acordo? Atenção, que tenho lido muita _besteira_ acerca do acordo em artigos de jornais...


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> Macunaíma, aonde foi buscar a ideia de que essas palavras passam a ser grafadas com hífen segundo o novo acordo? Atenção, que tenho lido muita _besteira_ acerca do acordo em artigos de jornais...


 
Sobre os hífens, além de artigos de jornal, eu li no Ciberdúvidas e depois fui conferir no texto do acordo, que eu encontrei num _site_ (Base XVI-Do hífen nas formações por prefixação, recomposição e sufixação).


----------



## Outsider

Tem razão!  

Eu nunca tinha reparado! Que regra sem sentido. Parece-me evidente que o que eles queriam era eliminar encontros vocálicos estranhos à nossa língua como "aa", "ii" ou "uu". Mas esqueceram-se que o "ee" (e mesmo o "oo") são bastante corriqueiros.


----------



## ruben40

Eu achava que o acordo ortográfico se encontrava ja em vigor...
Naticruz, foi muito simpatico o que você contou no fio dos tremoços (meu marisco favorito!! jajajaja)
Willi não faz mal!!
Saludações


----------



## Outsider

ruben40 said:


> Eu achava que o acordo ortográfico se encontrava ja em vigor...


O acordo ortográfico foi aprovado recentemente, por isso já está em vigor. No entanto, que eu saiba, pouco se tem feito para informar os portugueses acerca dele.

A contestação ao acordo, em minha opinião, vem de um grupo reduzido de intelectuais e políticos. Ouvi uma entrevista ao Vasco Graça Moura sobre isto na rádio, e ele não dizia coisa com coisa.


----------



## ruben40

"...coisa com coisa" é lo mesmo que dizer coisas não importantes?


----------



## Outsider

Não dizer coisa com coisa é não dizer nada com sentido. 

Enquanto os portugueses não se habituam à nova grafia, suponho que o mais prudente é continuar usando a antiga por mais algum tempo.


----------



## Naticruz

Outsider said:


> O acordo ortográfico foi aprovado recentemente, por isso já está em vigor. No entanto, que eu saiba, pouco se tem feito para informar os portugueses acerca dele.
> 
> A contestação ao acordo, em minha opinião, vem de um grupo reduzido de intelectuais e políticos. Ouvi uma entrevista ao Vasco Graça Moura sobre isto na rádio, e ele não dizia coisa com coisa.


OLá Out. 
Sim, tem razão, O acordo foi aprovado, mas creio que a legislação que o aprova ainda não foi publicada no Diário da República e julgo que só entra em vigor depois da sua publicação. Tem conhecimento de já ter sido publicado?
Cumprimentos


----------



## Outsider

Não tenho. Não sabia desse pormenor. Se a legislação ainda não foi publicada, o acordo não está oficial.


----------



## Naticruz

Outsider said:


> Não tenho. Não sabia desse pormenor. Se a legislação ainda não foi publicada, o acordo não está oficial.


Assim é. Legalmente creio que os diplomas só entram em vigor dois dias depois da sua publicação no DR. 
Cumprimentos


----------



## Carfer

A resolução da Assembleia da República nº 35/2008 foi ratificada pelo Decreto do Presidente da República n.º 52/2008, publicado no DR no passado dia 29 de Julho. O acordo já é, por isso, lei em Portugal.

Se está ou não em vigôr é que é mais complicado: o acordo só entra em vigôr com o terceiro depósito de ratificação por parte dos estados signatários (o depósito é a comunicação pelo Estado contratante ao Estado encarregado de receber as notificações, neste caso a República Portuguesa, de que foram cumpridas todas as formalidades internas desse Estado quanto à ratificação do tratado). Até agora não dei por nenhum aviso do Ministério dos Negócios Estrangeiros de que já tenha sido recebido qualquer instrumento de ratificação, por isso não estará em vigôr. Não deve demorar. Aliás, a demora será uma boa forma de aferir das delongas burocráticas de cada Estado e, mais importante do que isso, do respectivo interesse pelo acordo.

Em qualquer caso, o tratado contém uma reserva portuguesa que estabelece um período de transição de seis anos para que a nova grafia seja adoptada nos actos oficiais em Portugal.


----------



## Naticruz

Carfer said:


> A resolução da Assembleia da República nº 35/2008 foi ratificada pelo Decreto do Presidente da República n.º 52/2008, publicado no DR no passado dia 29 de Julho. O acordo já é, por isso, lei em Portugal.
> 
> Se está ou não em vigôr é que é mais complicado: o acordo só entra em vigôr com o terceiro depósito de ratificação por parte dos estados signatários (o depósito é a comunicação pelo Estado contratante ao Estado encarregado de receber as notificações, neste caso a República Portuguesa, de que foram cumpridas todas as formalidades internas desse Estado quanto à ratificação do tratado). Até agora não dei por nenhum aviso do Ministério dos Negócios Estrangeiros de que já tenha sido recebido qualquer instrumento de ratificação, por isso não estará em vigôr. Não deve demorar. Aliás, a demora será uma boa forma de aferir das delongas burocráticas de cada Estado e, mais importante do que isso, do respectivo interesse pelo acordo.
> 
> Em qualquer caso, o tratado contém uma reserva portuguesa que estabelece um período de transição de seis anos para que a nova grafia seja adoptada nos actos oficiais em Portugal.


Muito obrigada, Carfer
Estava mesmo à espera da sua intervenção para melhor ficarmos esclarecidos. Essa dos seis anos é que eu desconhecia em absoluto. 
Cordiais cumprimentos e Boa Noite


----------



## Carfer

Só para esclarecer que quando me referia ao período de transição de seis anos em Portugal, não queria dizer que o Estado português só vai adoptar a nova grafia nos documentos oficiais ao fim desse tempo, mas sim que apenas a partir desse termo se considera obrigado a adoptá-la na íntegra.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Acho importante esclarecer o seguinte: quando foi assinado em 1990, o acordo ortográfico estabelecia que a sua entrada em vigor só ocorreria após a ratificação de *todos* os Estados-membros da  CPLP. Esse dispositivo foi alterado quando as partes decidiram que o acordo poderia entrar em vigor tão logo *três* dos oito países de língua portuguesa ratificassem um protocolo modificativo aprovado em 2004. O primeiro a ratificar o protocolo modificativo foi o Brasil. O segundo, São Tomé e Príncipe. O terceiro, Cabo Verde. A partir de então, o acordo ortográfico passou a estar vigente nesses três países. Portugal foi o quarto país a ratificar o protocolo modificativo de 2004. 

Se o amigo Carfer me permitir, gostaria de corrigi-lo quando diz que o Governo português ainda não recebeu os três primeiros depósitos de ratificação. Recebeu-os, sim, no seu devido tempo, do Brasil, de STP e de Cabo Verde.


----------



## Carfer

Dom Casmurro said:


> Se o amigo Carfer me permitir, gostaria de corrigi-lo quando diz que o Governo português ainda não recebeu os três primeiros depósitos de ratificação. Recebeu-os, sim, no seu devido tempo, do Brasil, de STP e de Cabo Verde.


 
Admito que tenha razão, Dom Casmurro, mas vou dizer-lhe porque fiz a afirmação. Uma vez que o acordo é de 2004 e que não levantou noutros países tanta celeuma como em Portugal, pelo que era de prever que entretanto já tivesse havido depósitos de ratificações doutros países, fiz uma pesquisa no Diário da República português desde 2004 até ontem. Ora a pesquisa só me devolve duas referências no que toca ao acordo: a resolução da Assembleia da República de Maio passado que aprovou o acordo e o decreto do Presidente da República que o ratificou. Voltei a repetir a pesquisa depois do seu post, deixando propositadamente em branco o campo respeitante ao tipo de diploma e ao emissor, de forma a obter uma pesquisa o mais abrangente possível e obtive exactamente o mesmo resultado, ou seja, para além daqueles dois diplomas, não consta qualquer aviso do Ministério do Negócios Estrangeiros tornando pública o depósito de qualquer instrumento de ratificação por outros Estados.
Julgo que não estou errado ao dizer que essa publicação é obrigatória. Aliás, estou farto de ver publicado esse tipo de avisos. Acho, por isso, a situação muito insólita, porque não são habituais este tipo de omissões e, a ser como diz, os cidadãos portugueses não têm neste momento meios legais de comprovar ou não a vigência do acordo.

Embora a faculdade de fazer pesquisas avançadas no DR pressuponha uma assinatura paga, deixo o endereço do DR para quem quiser (e puder) comprovar.
http://dre.pt/


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Carfer, obrigado pela sua resposta. 

Bem, o máximo que posso dizer é que os depósitos de ratificação relacionados ao acordo ortográfico são feitos mediante Notas Verbais das Embaixadas de países lusófonos em Lisboa, endereçadas ao Ministério dos Negócios Estrangeiros de Portugal. Não sei se o Palácio das Necessidades tem a obrigação, segundo a lei portuguesa, de tornar pública a ocorrência desses depósitos. 

Não vejo por que o teria. Afinal, trata-se de uma manifestação de um Estado estrangeiro, que não compromete nem vincula o Estado português. O que quero dizer é que a publicação no Diário da República só teria sentido se Portugal assumisse obrigações internacionais decorrentes dos depósitos de ratificação efetuados pelo Brasil, por São Tomé e Príncipe e Cabo Verde. Não assume obrigação internacional nenhuma. Apenas cumpre o seu compromisso (notarial, digamos assim) de recolher os tais depósitos. 

Na verdade, esse papel notarial é análogo ao que a ONU exerce no tocante aos grande tratados internacionais (como o protocolo de Kyoto, para citar um dos exemplos mais notórios). Ora, da mesma maneira que não se espera que a ONU "publique" em algum diário oficial os depósitos de ratificação dos Estados-parte do protocolo de Kyoto, não se espera que Portugal o faça no seu Diário da República, no que diz respeito ao acordo ortográfico.

Posso estar redondamente enganado em todos os meus argumentos, pois não sou especialista.

Apenas por curiosidade, mando, aqui e aqui, duas notas à imprensa divulgadas pelo Ministério das Relações Exteriores do Brasil sobre o mesmo assunto.

Um abraço.


----------



## Carfer

Olá Dom casmurro,

Não quero fazer derivar este debate para uma discussão jurídica, aqui descabida, mas há um ponto que nos interessa a todos, que é o de saber se o acordo já está em vigôr ou não.

Eu também não lhe posso jurar que os avisos terão de ser publicados neste caso, porque não é a minha área. Julgo que sim, porque, se assim não for, eu, cidadão português, não tenho meio de saber, oficialmente, se já estão reunidas as condições da sua entrada em vigôr. Se a vigência da lei está condicionada à verificação dum determinado facto, então tem de ser dada publicidade oficial a esse facto. De resto, é frequentíssima a publicação desse tipo de avisos, mesmo quando não é o Estado Português a fazer a função 'notarial', como este (ignore a redacção, que me parece bastante infeliz):
Aviso nº 65/2008 de 15-05-2008
Torna público ter, por notificação de 9 de Julho de 2007, o Ministério dos Negócios Estrangeiros do Reino dos Países Baixos comunicado ter a República Dominicana, a 22 de Novembro de 2006, depositado o seu instrumento de adesão em conformidade com o artigo 44.º à Convenção relativa à Protecção das Crianças e à Cooperação em Matéria de Adopção Internacional, adoptada na Haia, a 29 de Maio de 1993.

Se eu não estiver equivocado (e posso estar, claro) ...

Um abraço para si também


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Carfer said:


> De resto, é frequentíssima a publicação desse tipo de avisos, mesmo quando não é o Estado Português a fazer a função 'notarial', como este (ignore a redacção, que me parece bastante infeliz):
> Aviso nº 65/2008 de 15-05-2008
> Torna público ter, por notificação de 9 de Julho de 2007, o Ministério dos Negócios Estrangeiros do Reino dos Países Baixos comunicado ter a República Dominicana, a 22 de Novembro de 2006, depositado o seu instrumento de adesão em conformidade com o artigo 44.º à Convenção relativa à Protecção das Crianças e à Cooperação em Matéria de Adopção Internacional, adoptada na Haia, a 29 de Maio de 1993.


É verdade, o seu exemplo não pode ser mais eloqüente. Estou intrigado. Como explicar que se dê publicidade à adesão da República Dominicana a uma convenção não patrocinada por Portugal, e não se faça o mesmo com respeito ao acordo ortográfico?


----------



## Carfer

Dom Casmurro said:


> É verdade, o seu exemplo não pode ser mais eloqüente. Estou intrigado. Como explicar que se dê publicidade à adesão da República Dominicana a uma convenção não patrocinada por Portugal, e não se faça o mesmo com respeito ao acordo ortográfico?


 
E eu ainda mais intrigado fiquei quando fui verificar a data da conclusão dos procedimentos constitucionais brasileiros e verifiquei que o Brasil ratificou o acordo e fez a respectiva notificação já em 2004, há praticamente quatro anos. Quatro anos é demasiado tempo para fazer uma publicação, mesmo tendo em conta as habituais lentidões burocráticas (no exemplo que dei o MNE levou quase um ano a publicar a notificação holandesa e até isso é excessivo).
Há qualquer coisa de muito errado e - para não ter de corar de vergonha - espero que seja com o motor de busca do DRE e não com a diligência do Ministério dos Negócios Estrangeiros.


----------



## Denis555

Eu acho que a história não pára ("para"  na nova ortografia) e temos que andar adiante querendo ou não. Hoje eu 'tava tentando ler a Carta de Pero Vaz de Caminha no original e devo dizer que não é fácil! O que 500 anos podem fazer com a ortografia(entre outras coisas) duma língua! Imaginem se escrevêssemos ainda daquela maneira...

"Snõr 
posto que o capitam moor desta vossa frota e asy os
outros capitaães screpuam a vossa alteza a noua do acha
mento desta vossa terra noua que se ora neesta naue
gaçom achou, nom leixarey tambem de dar disso
minha comta a vossa alteza asy como eu milhor
poder ajmda que pera o bem contar e falar o saiba
pior que todos fazer, 

pero tome vossa alteza minha
jnoramçia por boa comtade, a qual bem çerto crea que
por afremosentar nem afear aja aquy de poer mais 
ca aquilo que vy e me pareçeo. "

= _"Senhor, _
_Posto que o Capitão-mor desta Vossa frota, e assim os _
_outros capitães escrevam a Vossa Alteza a notícia do acha-_
_mento desta Vossa terra nova, que se agora nesta nave-_
_gação achou, não deixarei de também dar disso _
_minha conta a Vossa Alteza, assim como eu melhor _
_puder, ainda que -- para o bem contar e falar -- o saiba _
_pior que todos fazer! _

_Todavia tome Vossa Alteza minha _
_ignorância por boa vontade, a qual bem certo creia que, _
_para aformosentar nem afear, aqui não há de pôr mais _
_do que aquilo que vi e me pareceu. "_


O resto para comparar aqui.


----------



## Macunaíma

Denis555 said:


> "Snõr
> posto que o capitam moor desta vossa frota e asy os
> outros capitaães screpuam a vossa alteza a noua do acha
> mento desta vossa terra noua que se ora neesta naue
> gaçom achou, nom leixarey tambem de dar disso
> minha comta a vossa alteza asy como eu milhor
> poder ajmda que pera o bem contar e falar o saiba
> pior que todos fazer,


 
Nem é tão arcaico assim se você comparar com a ortografia de um perfil no Orkut escolhido aleatoriamente 

(curiosidade: você sabia que Pero Vaz de Caminha é ancestral em linha paterna direta da _socialite_ carioca Verinha Loyola [aquela da festa de aniversário nababesca para o _poodle_]? Quanta desonra!)


----------



## Alandria

Macunaíma said:


> Nem é tão arcaico assim se você comparar com a ortografia de um perfil no Orkut escolhido aleatoriamente
> 
> (curiosidade: você sabia que Pero Vaz de Caminha é ancestral em linha paterna direta da _socialite_ carioca Verinha Loyola [aquela da festa de aniversário nababesca para o _poodle_]? Quanta desonra!)


 
Como o Miguxêix que chega a ser bem mais "arcaico" que isso...


----------



## Denis555

moura said:


> Não consigo ler paranoico com a acentuação aguda. Leio paranôico.


 
Estranho. Já eu não consigo ler "paranoico" fechado! 

Agora por favor quem saberia me dizer: 
As consoantes mudas do português de Portugal desaparecerão: acção -> ação; óptimo -> ótimo. 
1)Mas e no caso quando elas NÃO são mudas no Brasil(mas são mudas em Portugal): recepção -> ? ; concepção -> ? 
Se manterão como no caso de "fato(PB) <-> facto(PE)"?!?  (As duas serão ortografias corretas nos 2 países)

2)E no caso de Egipto("p" mudo em Portugal) -> Egito, tudo bem. Mas no Brasil em "egípcio" o "p" é pronunciado. E em Portugal também?


----------



## Outsider

Denis555 said:


> Agora por favor quem saberia me dizer:
> As consoantes mudas do português de Portugal desaparecerão: acção -> ação; óptimo -> ótimo.
> 1)Mas e no caso quando elas NÃO são mudas no Brasil(mas são mudas em Portugal): recepção -> ? ; concepção -> ?
> Se manterão como no caso de "fato(PB) <-> facto(PE)"?!?  (As duas serão ortografias corretas nos 2 países)


Se bem interpretei o texto do acordo, nesses casos mantêm-se válidas as duas grafias.



Denis555 said:


> 2)E no caso de Egipto("p" mudo em Portugal) -> Egito, tudo bem. Mas no Brasil em "egípcio" o "p" é pronunciado. E em Portugal também?


Também.


----------



## zelis

Entendo o fio «novo acordo ortográfico», da Vanda, como um convite-exortação à mudança («de armas e bagagens», como sói dizer-se) para a nova maneira de ortografar a língua portuguesa. Por acas, estou contra o acordo, pois penso que vai trazer problemas, quero dizer que não vejo vantagem, de uma maneira global. Até o regresso do trema talvez fosse bem-vindo, fazendo alguma falta aquelas lágrimas de orvalho (há um texto de um grande poeta brasileiro sobre isto): o acento agudo em «constituímos, por exemplo, não convenbce. Como distinguir «constituímos» (pretérito perfeito, sem nasalação) e «constituímo» (presente do indicativo, com nasalação)? Confusão a acrescentar à que se vai fazendo, em Portugal, do presente com o pretérito em scasos como «andamos», «andámos», «comemos», «comemos», perdemos», «perdemos», com que alguns locutores e outra gente na televisão ou na rádio, vai dizendo por boca o presente quando está a querer dizer o perfeito. Não me estou a referir ao presente histórico. Querem dizer «comêmos» (passado) e dizem «com~emos (presente). 
Creio que o Brasil não vail igar nada, como fez em 1945. Acontece é que os políticos...
Vejo que o tema do acordp ortográfico já foi tratadi neste fórum, senão ousava indicar o nome de Vasco Graça-Moura, como bom paladino (palavra bem antiga) da defesa, penso que de acordo nenhum.


----------



## Vanda

Também temos gramáticos famosos contra. Bem no finalzinho deste artigo, há comentários de alguns deles, a favor e contra. 

Aqui, o assunto tem dado pano pra manga. Acho que o negócio que pega é o fato de ser impingido. Língua tem que ser como é: natural; evolui e muda espontaneamente. Quando entram interesses políticos e escusos para mudá-la à força, deixa-nos, a todos, bravos.


----------



## zelis

Estou completamente de acordo. Podia ter sido eu a escrever o que a Vanda disse. Só não conseguiria dizer nada tão bonito, como o «finalzinho» do tal artigo, que vou ler.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Vanda said:


> Também temos gramáticos famosos contra. Bem no finalzinho deste artigo, há comentários de alguns deles, a favor e contra.
> 
> Aqui, o assunto tem dado pano pra manga. Acho que o negócio que pega é o fato de ser impingido. Língua tem que ser como é: natural; evolui e muda espontaneamente. Quando entram interesses políticos e escusos para mudá-la à força, deixa-nos, a todos, bravos.


 
Vanda, você acertou no alvo. Política e língua são duas coisas que não devem misturar-se.
 
Abçs.


----------



## Outsider

zelis said:


> Como distinguir «constituímos» (pretérito perfeito, sem nasalação) e «constituímo» (presente do indicativo, com nasalação)?


"Constituímo"? 

Nem o presente do indicativo nem o pretérito do verbo _constituir_ têm nasalação na 1.ª pessoa do plural. Pelo menos, nunca ouvi ninguém pronunciá-los com nasalação.* Por certo, pronunciam-se ambos da mesma maneira.

* No português europeu. E no português brasileiro creio que _ambas_ as palavras têm nasalação...


----------



## Carfer

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Vanda, você acertou no alvo. Política e língua são duas coisas que não devem misturar-se.


 
Excepto, Giorgio, quando se trata de política da língua, coisa que, à semelhança do espanhol, o português deveria ter e não tem (embora reconheça que a crítica deve ser mais dirigida a Portugal do que ao Brasil). Embora esteja convencido de que a actual visibilidade internacional do espanhol tem sobretudo que ver com o crescimento muito rápido e acentuado da população hispânica dos Estados Unidos, uma parte substancial dessa visibilidade deve-se a uma política de promoção do espanhol que os governos dos respectivos países, com particular destaque para a Espanha, têm levado a cabo. Não temos nada de parecido, infelizmente. O acordo pode ser um passo desajeitado nesse sentido, mas, pelo menos, é um passo, o que já é alguma coisa. Deixemo-nos de romantismos, as línguas que não se souberem afirmar estão condenadas a desaparecer.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Carfer said:


> Excepto, Giorgio, quando se trata de política da língua, coisa que, à semelhança do espanhol, o português deveria ter e não tem (embora reconheça que a crítica deve ser mais dirigida a Portugal do que ao Brasil). Embora esteja convencido de que a actual visibilidade internacional do espanhol tem sobretudo que ver com o crescimento muito rápido e acentuado da população hispânica dos Estados Unidos, uma parte substancial dessa visibilidade deve-se a uma política de promoção do espanhol que os governos dos respectivos países, com particular destaque para a Espanha, têm levado a cabo. Não temos nada de parecido, infelizmente. O acordo pode ser um passo desajeitado nesse sentido, mas, pelo menos, é um passo, o que já é alguma coisa. Deixemo-nos de romantismos, as línguas que não se souberem afirmar estão condenadas a desaparecer.


 
Estou com você.
 
Abraço.


----------



## Denis555

Carfer said:


> Não temos nada de parecido, infelizmente. O acordo pode ser um passo desajeitado nesse sentido, mas, pelo menos, é um passo, o que já é alguma coisa. Deixemo-nos de romantismos, as línguas que não se souberem afirmar estão condenadas a desaparecer.


 
Muito bem dito!  Concordo plenamente!


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> "Constituímo"?
> 
> Nem o presente do indicativo nem o pretérito do verbo _constituir_ têm nasalação na 1.ª pessoa do plural. Pelo menos, nunca ouvi ninguém pronunciá-los com nasalação.* Por certo, pronunciam-se ambos da mesma maneira.
> 
> * No português europeu. E no português brasileiro creio que _ambas_ as palavras têm nasalação...


 
Talvez não seja algo distinguível na região de Zelis? No Brasil, essas nazalizações são opcionais, mas geralmente só os paulista_nos_ e sulistas não as nasalizam.

Gente, se repararmos, o acordo é bem flexível com relação a dupla grafia. Isso já acontece até mesmo dentro do Brasil e de Portugal com a palavra "loira/loura".


----------



## zelis

Sempre me tenho ouvido a pronunciar com nasalação a 1.ª pessoa do plural do presente do indicativo e sem nasalação a 1.ª pessoa do plural do pretérito perfeito. Agora, pensei  ouvir atentamente as pessoas, quando por acaso calhasse dizerem palavras como as de que estamos a falar. Entretanto, colho de _Gramática Portuguesa,_ por António Garcia Ribeiro de Vasconcélloz, o seguinte:
No quadro I, p. 145, lemos:
«Verbo applaudir -- Th. do
pres. applaudi-
INDICATIVO
applaud*o* [...]
applaude-*s* 
applaude
applaudi-*mos*
applaud-*is[...]*
applaude-*m*».

*Observações a respeito do presente*
*Observação 1ª.* -- [...] Plural. -- _1ª pessôa do indicat_. _e do conjunct_. A labial do -*m* da desinéncia influe na vogal final do thema, nasalizando-a. Assim é que dizemos -- *louvãmos* e _louv~emos_, _dev~emos_ e _devãmos_, _applaud~imos_ e _applaudãmos_, embora não costumemos indicar gràphicamente esta nasalidade, por ser desnecessário [...].

No quadro III, p. 158, lê-se:
«Verbo applaudir
 Th. do perfeito applaudi(ui)-
 INDICATIVO
 applaudi [...]
 applaudi_-_*ste*
 applaudiu
 applaudí-*mos*
 applaudi-*stes*
 applaudi-ra-*m*».
De notar o acento agudo em applaudímos.
..................................................................................................
Vejo que a forma «constituímos» (pr. e perfeito) já não leva trema no Vocabulário Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa, da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa, 1940, nem no Vocabulário Ortográfico e Remissivo da Língua Portuguesa, de A. R. Gonçalves Viana, 1913.

Obs.: Não consegui pòr o til (~) em cima do e. O Word não deixa.

Acrescento: o título da gramática, já que quis pôr tudo como lá vem em tudo o que consegui, é _Grammática Portuguêsa_.


----------



## moura

Porque sou inteiramente contra este acordo só vou passar a usar as "novas palavras" quando a isso me obrigarem. Sou tradutora e não sobreporei este meu princípio ao da necessidade de escrever um texto de acordo com as normas únicas que então oficialmente se impuserem. Mas até lá...

Só espero e desejo que até haver novamente a ideia idiota de se formatarem línguas vivas por regras decididas à secretária, os portugueses, principalmente, atentem nos exemplos dos espanhóis, dos franceses e ingleses. Vão-lhes lá falar em acordos, que eles responderão com o nosso tradicional manguito.


----------



## Outsider

zelis said:


> Sempre me tenho ouvido a pronunciar com nasalação a 1.ª pessoa do plural do presente do indicativo e sem nasalação a 1.ª pessoa do plural do pretérito perfeito.


Curioso. Sei que há alguma nasalidade residual (há sempre, antes de qualquer consoante nasal), mas é bem menos do que na maioria dos sotaques brasileiros (em que se ouve distintamente "banãna", por exemplo), e para mim imperceptível. 



zelis said:


> Entretanto, colho de _Gramática Portuguesa,_ por António Garcia Ribeiro de Vasconcélloz, o seguinte:


Zelis, pela ortografia usada por essa gramática, vejo que é bastante antiga. Não se pode usá-la como guia em questões de ortografia nos tempos actuais. Quanto à pronúncia, há a possibilidade de que o livro descreva distinções que entretanto se tornaram obsoletas. Ou o autor podia simplesmente não ser muito bom em fonética (o que era comum até o século XIX, e mesmo hoje em dia há especialistas que se enganam).



zelis said:


> No quadro I, p. 145, lemos:
> «Verbo applaudir -- Th. do
> pres. applaudi-
> INDICATIVO
> applaud*o* [...]
> applaude-*s*
> applaude
> applaudi-*mos*
> applaud-*is[...]*
> applaude-*m*».
> 
> *Observações a respeito do presente*
> *Observação 1ª.* -- [...] Plural. -- _1ª pessôa do indicat_. _e do conjunct_. A labial do -*m* da desinéncia influe na vogal final do thema, nasalizando-a. Assim é que dizemos -- *louvãmos* e _louv~emos_, _dev~emos_ e _devãmos_, _applaud~imos_ e _applaudãmos_, embora não costumemos indicar gràphicamente esta nasalidade, por ser desnecessário [...].
> 
> No quadro III, p. 158, lê-se:
> «Verbo applaudir
> Th. do perfeito applaudi(ui)-
> INDICATIVO
> applaudi [...]
> applaudi_-_*ste*
> applaudiu
> applaudí-*mos*
> applaudi-*stes*
> applaudi-ra-*m*».
> De notar o acento agudo em applaudímos.


Seja como for, o autor nem sequer nega a possibilidade de que haja _também_ nasalidade do pretérito.



moura said:


> Só espero e desejo que até haver novamente a ideia idiota de se formatarem línguas vivas por regras decididas à secretária, os portugueses, principalmente, atentem nos exemplos dos espanhóis, dos franceses e ingleses. Vão-lhes lá falar em acordos, que eles responderão com o nosso tradicional manguito.


Ainda há poucos anos, a Real Academia Espanhola fez uma reforma ortográfica. E a Academia Francesa também tem uma em águas de bacalhau. Há tópicos sobre ambas aqui nos fóruns WR.

Quem historicamente não deu muito pela normalização ortográfica fomos mesmo só nós.


----------



## moura

Outsider said:


> Curioso. Sei que há alguma nasalidade residual (há sempre, antes de qualquer consoante nasal), mas é bem menos do que na maioria dos sotaques brasileiros (em que se ouve distintamente "banãna", por exemplo), e para mim imperceptível.
> 
> Zelis, pela ortografia usada por essa gramática, vejo que é bastante antiga. Não se pode usá-la como guia em questões de ortografia nos tempos actuais. Quanto à pronúncia, há a possibilidade de que o livro descreva distinções que entretanto se tornaram obsoletas. Ou o autor podia simplesmente não ser muito bom em fonética (o que era comum até o século XIX, e mesmo hoje em dia há especialistas que se enganam).
> 
> Seja como for, o autor nem sequer nega a possibilidade de que haja _também_ nasalidade do pretérito.
> 
> Ainda há poucos anos, a Real Academia Espanhola fez uma reforma ortográfica. E a Academia Francesa também tem uma em águas de bacalhau. Há tópicos sobre ambas aqui nos fóruns WR.
> 
> Quem historicamente não deu muito pela normalização ortográfica fomos mesmo só nós.


 

Ignorava-o, Out. Quando tiver mais um bocadinho de tempo, darei uma olhadela a essa reforma que refere. Obrigada


----------



## Outsider

Verdade seja dita que foram reformas menores, menos extensas que esta última do português. Talvez um exemplo mais parecido ao nosso seja o do alemão, que também está no meio de uma reforma ortográfica.


----------



## Macunaíma

Uma das colunas mais recentes do Diogo Mainardi em Veja foi sobre esse famigerado acordo ortográfico. Para quem, como eu, também tem preguiça de clicar em _links_, eis um trecho: 



> Alguém ainda se lembra de José de Anchieta? Quando ele desembarcou no Brasil, abdicou do latim e passou a rezar em tupi, para poder se comunicar com os canibais. Foi o que os portugueses, mais uma vez, concordaram em fazer agora: para poder se comunicar com os canibais – Quem? Eu? –, adotaram sua língua. [texto completo]


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Outro trecho da mesma coluna:





> Eu sou um ardoroso defensor da reforma ortográfica. A perspectiva de ser lido em Bafatá, no interior da Guiné-Bissau, da mesma maneira que sou lido em Carinhanha, no interior da Bahia, me enche de entusiasmo. Eu sempre soube que a maior barreira para o meu sucesso em Bafatá era o C mudo. Aguarde-me, Bafatá!


Perdeu uma oportunidade de ficar calado, pois a Guiné-Bissau não está entre os países que ratificaram o protocolo modificativo de 2004 (v. post 161).


----------



## Macunaíma

Mais um ponto contra o acordo: ele tornará Bafatá ainda mais excluída do mundo que fala português.


----------



## a_catarina

Assino por baixo!!
(E, já agora, junto-me ao grupo desses espanhóis, franceses e ingleses.)




moura said:


> Porque sou inteiramente contra este acordo só vou passar a usar as "novas palavras" quando a isso me obrigarem. Sou tradutora e não sobreporei este meu princípio ao da necessidade de escrever um texto de acordo com as normas únicas que então oficialmente se impuserem. Mas até lá...
> 
> Só espero e desejo que até haver novamente a ideia idiota de se formatarem línguas vivas por regras decididas à secretária, os portugueses, principalmente, atentem nos exemplos dos espanhóis, dos franceses e ingleses. Vão-lhes lá falar em acordos, que eles responderão com o nosso tradicional manguito.


----------



## Denis555

Eu sei que é meio complicado aceitar qualquer tipo de mudança, mas não vejo isso com maus olhos.
Sou a favor do acordo. Acho que temos que valorizar o passado mas olhar para o futuro. Nos últimos anos Portugal sofreu tantas alterações: entra para a UE, perde o escudo e adota o euro. Tudo isso é negativo? 
Vivemos no século XXI onde brasileiros e portugueses se comunicam instantaneamente pela Internet, o Atlântico se tornou um simples detalhe. Imaginem se tivéssemos que fazer um fórum através de cartas?!
Lusófonos, sejam bem-vindos ao futuro. E o futuro é "graficamente" diferente do passado. Não usamos nem mais o papel aqui!

Além do mais, quem disse que estamos sós?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spelling_reform (Está escrito em inglês pois em latim hoje poucos compreenderiam)


----------



## andlima

Carfer said:


> O acordo pode ser um passo desajeitado nesse sentido, mas, pelo menos, é um passo, o que já é alguma coisa. Deixemo-nos de romantismos, as línguas que não se souberem afirmar estão condenadas a desaparecer.


 

Acho que haver reforma não é um problema em si. Concordo com o Carfer: lamento algumas fragilidades dessa reforma em particular (como o hífen), mas já é alguma coisa. A língua ganha força sendo mais unificada. Deve facilitar, por exemplo, que instituições de um país utilizem oficialmente publicações de um outro...


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Denis555 said:


> Vivemos no século XXI onde brasileiros e portugueses se comunicam instantaneamente pela Internet, o Atlântico se tornou um simples detalhe. Imaginem se tivéssemos que fazer um fórum através de cartas?!
> Lusófonos, sejam bem-vindos ao futuro. E *o futuro é "graficamente" diferente do passado.* Não usamos nem mais o papel aqui!


Fortes argumentos. Grifei o trecho que me convenceu de vez.


----------



## Denis555

Nova ortografia a partir de 1º de janeiro de 2009.
Teste seus conhecimentos!


----------



## Vanda

Nossa amiga Atomina nos enviou este link sobre os acordos já feitos - inclusive pesquisa sobre o novo. 
É bom a gente ver que, ao passo que batemos o pé por causa das evoluções naturais de qualquer língua viva e que queremos ficar amarrados ao passado por razões sentimentais, chegam os governantes e mudam tudo ao bel prazer em nome de políticas escusas.

A tempo, aqui um corretor de acordo com as novas regras. Vou acrescentá-lo aos nossos recursos.


----------



## Vanda

Acho que vocês vão achar interessante esta carta de despedida do trema.


----------



## Denis555

Esta carta é boa, só que acaba com um erro gramatical!

A palavra "apazig*ü*a" não tem trema. O certo é: apazigua.
O fato é simples, o trema era usado apenas em güe, güi, qüe e qüi para não confundir com gue, gui, que e qui onde o "u" é mudo/não pronunciado:
que: *quente* <-u não pronunciado e *freqüente* <-u pronunciado
qui: *quilo *<-u não pronunciado e *tranqüilo* <- u pronunciado
gue: *guerra* <-u não pronunciado e *agüentar* <- u pronunciado
gui: *guitarra* <-u não pronunciado e *lingüiça* <- u pronunciado

Em outros casos, por exemplo *gua* o "u" é sempre pronunciado:
água, guarda, língua.

Do acordo ortográfico eu acho essa partida do trema lamentável. Mas a ideia* era simplificar para os nativos (mas complicando para os estrangeiros!). O que acontece é que isso já ocorre em Portugal.

A palavra "idéia" com acento já vai tarde. Pois embora distinga do "ei" fechado como em "peito", em português já não fazemos distinção de timbre na escrita "e" ou "o" aberto ou fechado: 
"o ch*o*ro" /ô/(substantivo) e "eu ch*o*ro" /ó/(verbo) ou,
*e*le /ê/ e *e*la /é/. 

Salvo em: ele pode(presente) e ele pôde(pretérito perfeito); avó (mulher) e avô (homem). (<- nesse último caso, receberiam o acento de qualquer jeito, mas a diferença é essencial).

PS.
Na "carta", ele (o autor desconhecido) diz que pelos menos vai continuar a vê-lo (o trema) no alemão, mas se esqueceu que na língua irmã (espanhol) ele continua firme e forte com a mesmíssima função: lingüista.


----------



## andlima

Denis555 said:


> A palavra "apazig*ü*a" não tem trema. O certo é: apazigua.



Também aparece lá um "qüin*qüa*gésimo", com trema onde não deveria...


----------



## Outsider

Talvez seja de propósito.


----------



## Vanda

Também pensei assim, Out. Para realçar o trema e a falta dele e para uma despedida pomposa ao trema.


----------



## andlima

Outsider said:


> Talvez seja de propósito.





Vanda said:


> Também pensei assim, Out. Para realçar o trema e a falta dele e para uma despedida pomposa ao trema.



Talvez seja, mas eu não apostaria nisso. Reparem que no texto há quatro ocorrências de "üa": desagüar, enxagüada, qüinqüagésima e apazigüa. A meu ver são erros plausíveis, por serem palavras não tanto usadas. Se ele queria abusar do trema, que o colocasse em "quando", o que deixaria mais óbvio que foi proposital.


----------



## Portvcale

Desculpem dizer isto, mas este acordo é tudo menos evolução. Há coisas boas nele, mas há com cada aberração... E em termos de uniformização, que é supostamente o principal objectivo, tirando raros exemplos, vai continuar tudo na mesma. Politiquices.


----------



## olivinha

Oi, pessoal.
Uma pergunta sobre esta regra em particular:
_Quando o prefixo termina por vogal, usa-se o hífen se o segundo elemento começar pela mesma vogal._
_Exemplos:_
_anti-ibérico, micro-ondas, etc._
Então a palavra _re-encontro_ leva hífen?​

Aproveito para deixar aqui para os brasileiros* a frase da semana:
_Jamais trema em cima da linguiça._ 

*para brasileiros, porque os colegas portugueses já estariam acostumados com esta regra. ​


----------



## Outsider

Não tenho bem a certeza. À primeira vista, segundo o texto do acordo, "re-encontro" devia-se passar a escrever com hífen. Mas talvez se deva levar também em conta o espírito do acordo. Suponho que a intenção não foi tanto mudar a grafia de palavras já correntes (tais como "reencontro"), mas sim regulamentar a grafia dos muitos neologismos, especialmente técnicos, que vão aparecendo todos os dias.

É um dos aspectos em que a reforma não me agrada, de qualquer das maneiras.


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> Mas talvez se deva levar também em conta o espírito do acordo. Suponho que a intenção não foi tanto mudar a grafia de palavras já correntes (tais como "reencontro"), mas sim regulamentar a grafia dos muitos neologismos, especialmente técnicos, que vão aparecendo todos os dias.


Espero que tenha razão, Out, seria triste separar nossos _reencontros,_ com um hífen que seja.


----------



## andlima

Aproveitando o ensejo da hifenização... Segundo a regra, pelo que entendi, os dias da semana deveriam ser escritos como "segundafeira", "terçafeira", etc. Quero crer que não será assim... Espero estar enganado... Alguém sabe dizer algo a respeito?


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Huh?? Re-encontro?? re-escrever?? re-eleição?? 
P'ra mim não, obrigada!

Parece que não vai ser erro escrever como sempre se escreveu, pelos menos nos anos mais próximos. Eu não tenciono escrever segundo as novas regras.

Segundafeira?? Deus me livre!! Já é um dia tão mau com hífen... 

Assim como nunca me apanharão (a não ser neste momento...) a escrever: hambúrgueres, blogues, lóbis, penálti, e o que mais inventarem. 
Já agora daunelode, imeile, uébesáite???? Duh! No way Josay!

P.S. Felizmente que nos meus 51 anos de vida o meu convívio com os tremas foi somente de dois anos de alemão... Ufa!!


----------



## Naticruz

Tenemos aquí un fichero .pdf con la indicación detallada de los cambios en la lengua portuguesa, en materia de guión, diéresis y tildes.

En mi opinión todo lo que no esté allí consignado no es pasible de alteración, esto si el documento, como espero, es fiable.

Mejores saludos


----------



## Denis555

olivinha said:


> Aproveito para deixar aqui para os brasileiros* a frase da semana:
> _Jamais trema em cima da linguiça._
> 
> *para brasileiros, porque os colegas portugueses já estariam acostumados com esta regra. ​


 
Kkkkkkkkkkk!  Excelente!


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Aqui vai, de autor anônimo, um lamento sobre o fim do trema:





> *Carta de despedida ao trema*
> 
> Como outros já fizeram, quero também me despedir do trema, cuja morte foi anunciada por decreto a partir de 1º de janeiro.
> 
> Não uma, mas cinqüenta e cinco vezes, quero me despedir desta acentuação antiqüíssima e usada com tanta freqüência. Fomos argüídos a respeito?
> Claro que não! A ambigüidade que tínhamos para decidir se queríamos usar o trema ou não numa frase nos foi seqüestrada para sempre. Afinal, a ubiqüidade do trema nunca nos foi exigida.
> 
> Quem deve se beneficiar com esta tão inconseqüente medida? Creio que tão somente os alcagüetes, os delinqüentes e os sangüinários, justamente aqueles que não estão eqüidistantes, como nós, dos valores eqüiláteros da Sociedade.
> 
> Vocês já se argüiram sobre as conseqüências do fim do trema para os pingüins, os sagüis e os eqüestres? Estes perderão uma identidade conquistada desde a antigüidade.
> E o que dizer do nosso herói Anhangüera, que vivia tranqüilo com o seu nome indígena? Com a liqüidação do trema, a pronúncia do seu nome não será mais exeqüível.
> 
> Os nossos papos de chopp nunca mais serão os mesmos, pois a tão freqüente lingüicinha acebolada vai desagüar num sangüíneo esquecimento.
> O que vai acontecer com o grão de bico com gergilim, agora sem o liqüidificador para prepará-lo?
> Ah, meu Deus! Tenha piedade de nós! Nunca mais poderemos escrever que "a última enxagüada é a que fica"!
> 
> Não sei se vou agüentar a perda da eloqüência, em termos de estilo literário, que o trema trazia à Última Flor do Lácio.
> É preciso que averigüemos se haverá seqüelas futuras! E para onde vai a grandiloqüência dos lingüistas?
> Haja ungüento para suportar tamanha dor!
> O que podemos esperar em seqüência? Será que não se poderia esperar mais um qüinqüênio para que fossem melhor avaliados os líqüidos benefícios desta mudança?
> 
> Portanto, pela qüinqüagésima vez, a minha voz exangüe se une à dos bilíngües e trilíngües como eu, cuja consangüinidade lingüística e contigüidade sintática se revolta ante tamanha iniqüidade.
> Pedir que nos apazigüemos, para mim é inexeqüível, pois falta-nos tranqüilidade diante de tamanha delinqüência gramatical.
> 
> Portanto é com dor no coração que lhe dou este meu adeus desmilingüido.
> 
> Adeus, meu trema querido! Mas pelo menos uma coisa me apazigüa, pois quando a saudade bater, sei que vou poder revê-lo quando estiver lendo alguma coisa em alemão.


----------



## Denis555

Dom,

Dê uma olhadinha a partir da postagem #195 na página anterior!


----------



## almufadado

"De fa*ct*o, eu nunca uso fato. É um a*ct*o inconsciente, quem sabe se fiz um pa*ct*o com algum pa*t*o, ra*t*o ou ga*t*o. Pode não parecer corre*ct*o, mas eu não ato nem desato o meu atacador do meu sapato.Que fique em a*ct*a este aspe*ct*o pois a rece*pç*ão foi exce*pc*ional."

"De fa*t*o, eu nunca uso paletó. É um ato inconsciente, quem sabe se fiz um pa*ct*o com algum pa*t*o, ra*t*o ou ga*t*o. Pode não parecer corre*t*o, mas eu não a*t*o nem desato o meu atilho do meu sapato. Que fique em a*t*a este aspe*t*o pois a rece*ç*ão foi exce*c*ional.""


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

LOL almufadado


----------



## Alandria

almufadado said:


> "De fa*t*o, eu nunca uso paletó. É um ato inconsciente, quem sabe se fiz um pa*ct*o com algum pa*t*o, ra*t*o ou ga*t*o. Pode não parecer corre*t*o, mas eu não a*t*o nem desato o meu *cadarço* do meu sapato. Que fique em a*t*a este aspe*ct*o pois a rece*pç*ão foi exce*pc*ional.""



Aspecto, recepção e excepcional escrevem-se assim no Brasil, porque o "c" não é mudo nesses casos. Assim como em vários outros: 

Confecção, confeccionar, facção, micção, secção (corte cirúrgico), seccionar, intersecção, octingentésimo, septuagésimo, adaptar, adaptação, adaptável, conectar, detectar, detecção, detectável, amnésia, amniótico, mnemônico, gimnosperma, ruptura, corrupto, abrupto, sucção, autóctone, contactar, egípcio, invicto, convicção, etc.


----------



## almufadado

Diz o Seu Joaquim para o Siô Ermenegildio

- Sabia que os telemóveis fazem mal a nível celular ?
- Ôpa, 'tou sabendo não ! Mais tou nem ai, que eu nunca ponho meu celular em móvel com telefone!


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Bem, daqui a nada estão a contar a do banco de esperma


----------



## almufadado

Alandria said:


> Aspecto, recepção e excepcional escrevem-se assim no Brasil, porque o "c" não é mudo nesses casos. Assim como em vários outros:



Sim de facto, mas é comum ver escrito da maneira que eu escrevi e na linguagem oral (em especial nas novelas) a grande maioria dos "c" serem mudos.
Talvez mesmo uma das excepções seja o "excepcional" se ainda se "ouve"o "p".
Mas por cá também está a entrar em desuso ler-se o "c" do "ct" e o "p" do "pç" e vê-se os putos ... perdão os garotos, a "esquecerem a grafia correcta.

Pessoalmente ainda me doem as orelhas da "factura" e da "fractura", do "foi" e do "fui", do "pêlo" (peelu) e do "pelo" (pelû).

Ainda bem que não sou do tempo do "pharphalhudo"  (farfalhudo=do bigode com muito pêlo )


----------



## Alandria

almufadado said:


> Sim de facto, mas é comum ver escrito da maneira que eu escrevi e na linguagem oral (em especial nas novelas)...



Dos exemplos que eu dei *nenhum* c ou p ou m é mudo, nem na linguagem oral. Acontece algo estranho com "excepcional", já que a sua forma mais primitiva é escrita sem o p - como em exceção - por aqui.
Idem a egito > egípcio. 

O acordo ortográfico pode acabar gerando ainda mais algumas diferenças que não existiam, pois enquanto vocês podem vir a escrever "rutura" e "aspeto" no futuro, pois, de acordo com todos os portugueses que conheço, esses "pês" e "cês" não são pronuniados. Aqui no Brasil, aqueles, em especial, são.


----------



## almufadado

Alandria said:


> (...) nem na linguagem oral. (...)



Sei não ! Quando estive no Rio de Janeiro e depois em Minas gerais, apercebi-me de que existem alguns ditongos, com grafia igual, mais com dicção e entoação diferentes. Eu lhes chamo de enrolados pois, eu, para os conseguir mimetizar tenho de enrolar a língua para baixo, pode ser questão (eu leio kêstão e ouvia dizer kuéestão) de sotaque, influências de outras línguas, etc. 



Alandria said:


> (...)esses "pês" e "cês" não são pronunciados. Aqui no Brasil, aqueles, em especial, são.(...)



Apesar de algumas Por aqui "apagam-se" e "comem-se" consoantes, vogais e arredondam-se ditongos "_à vontade do freguês_" já no Brasil lêem-se todas as letras nalguns casos à exaustão.   

Mas existe por exemplo o caso do "o" ler-se "u" e do "u" ler-se "ou" que a meu ver já há muito se deveria ter resolvido, e  que hoje no tipo de sistema  educativo que temos (mais "leve") é mais dificil fazer compreender que o som não corresponde à grafia (no meu tempo era às "orelhada").

Essa diferênça é marcante no Português do Brasil.
Um dia um Brasileiro em Lisboa veio-me perguntar onde era o "Muséu dos côchis"  ... fiquei sem saber responder e perguntei-lhe onde ele tinha visto isso, mostrou-me o roteiro e eu li "Musêu dos Cóchês" ... era o Museu dos Coches (carroças antigas puxadas por cavalos da realeza/nobreza). 



Alandria said:


> O acordo ortográfico pode acabar gerando ainda mais algumas diferenças que não existiam,



Pessoalmente, acho que não porque, apesar da necessidade de standards (padrões/estandardes ), as línguas são vivas. Por vezes questões que chegam ao ridículo de serem quase meras onomatopeias, criam-se divergências que no fundo são fictícias.      

Para além disso, e o caso deste fórum é um grande exemplo, as línguas encontram-se  sempre num meio caminho, e seja por defeito, necessidade ou força integram-se inevitavelmente.
Saudações Portuguesas!


----------



## Alandria

almufadado said:


> Sei não ! Quando estive no Rio de Janeiro e depois em Minas gerais, apercebi-me de que existem alguns ditongos, com grafia igual, mais com dicção e entoação diferentes. Eu lhes chamo de enrolados pois, eu, para os conseguir mimetizar tenho de enrolar a língua para baixo, pode ser questão (eu leio kêstão e ouvia dizer kuéestão) de sotaque, influências de outras línguas, etc.



"kuêstão" é a pronúncia que *algumas* pessoas usam para sentirem-se "cultas", mas nem de longe é a majoritária, não existe ditongo nessa palavra, pois ela nunca levou trema, fonologicamente: /'kestãu/.



almufadado said:


> Essa diferênça é marcante no Português do Brasil.
> Um dia um Brasileiro em Lisboa veio-me perguntar onde era o "Muséu dos côchis"  ... fiquei sem saber responder e perguntei-lhe onde ele tinha visto isso, mostrou-me o roteiro e eu li "Musêu dos Cóchês" ... era o Museu dos Coches (carroças antigas puxadas por cavalos da realeza/nobreza).



Sinceramente, nunca ouvi na vida um brasileiro dizer "muséu", eu diria "muzêu dus cóchis".

Essas duas palavras do seu texto "fictícias" e "dicção" também são escritas assim no Brasil.


----------



## BENTEVI

jazyk said:


> Acho que depende da região. Eu digo bánãna e todo o mundo ao meu redor também.
> 
> Jazyk


 
Eu digo banana/bánãna/, mas minha irmão diz "bãnãna"...

Não sei porque tanto auê por causa de pequenas alterações que não mudarão nosso modo de falar. Com ou sem acento continuarei dizendo "ideia" do mesmo jeito, mas o mais importante: continuarei tendo novas ideias.

Eu pessoalmente não terei a mínima dificuldade. Tenho que escrever em inglês sem acentos, em francês com um monte de acentos absurdos, em alemão quase sem acentos, e desenhar ideogramas e hiraganas em japonês. Sem falar que passei pela última reforma ortográfica sem grandes dificuldades. Adorei parar de colocar acento em "ôvo, nôvo, côr", sem falar do acento de "êste". 

Além disso tudo, ainda passei por várias mudanças de moedas: cruzeiro, cruzeiro velho, cruzeiro novo, cruzado, real....

Sem falar que tive que reaprender o alfabeto quando em 1977 minha família mudou-se de São Paulo para o interior da Bahia, onde utilizavam uma forma adaptada do alfabeto (na verdade, apenas os nomes das letras) para alfabetizar as crianças. Tive que aprender que "F (ÉFF)" era "fê" e que "g (gê)" era "guê", entre tantas outras, para depois desaprender tudo isso. C'est la vie.

Há ainda as várias versões do Windows, que utilizo desde da época que tinha que digitar win/ para entrar no Windows propriamente. Depois, tive que aprender a usar o Eldora para enviar emails, o Netscape pra surfar, depois o IE e suas várias versões...Ainda não me aventurei com o Linux.

Infelizmente, as mudanças são sempre feitas em doses homeopáticas, pois há muita resistência (há todo tipo de interesse involvido) por parte de muita gente.

There is nothing permanent except change.
Heraclitus of Ephesus (535-475 BC)


----------



## Macunaíma

Aqui no Brasil, como se sabe, a nova ortografia já começou a vigorar. Os principais órgãos da imprensa (alguns a contragosto, que aliás eu não sei se escreve sem hífem) já eliminaram o indispensável trema e o acento grave nos ditongos abertos (idéia, assembléia) que tão valiosos serviços nos prestou. Como eu achava que seria, a avacalhação já começou - pelos menos na imprensa, o que se vê é que algumas alterações foram adotadas e outras não. Por exemplo, os editores não engoliram o hífem entre o prefixo _*re-*_ e palavras iniciadas com a letra* e*, que está previsto no acordo. Tudo bem, eu acho que eles estão certos, é uma mutilação terrível, mas que sentido tem isso? Por que então não ignoraram o acordo por completo?


----------



## Alandria

Meu deus, até hoje não entendo o porquê de terem mexido no hífen. Já não estava tudo certo? As regras de hifenização em Portugal e Brasil não eram as MESMAS? Então pra quê mudar o que já era igual? Pra quê?


----------



## Vanda

Engolindo ou não o 'bendito', o que me dá gana ... é que nem fecharam o negócio direito, ainda. Me dá vontade de 'suicidar alguém'  quando leio isto aqui:
"_Pendências: O texto do Acordo Ortográfico não é explícito com relação do hífen em algumas palavras compostas. A publicação do Vocabulário Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa pela Academia Brasileira de Letras, prevista para fevereiro resolverá essas pendências_."

Ou seja, carnaval completo!!!

Aqui o link para a famigerada.


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda said:


> "_Pendências: O texto do Acordo Ortográfico não é explícito com relação do hífen em algumas palavras compostas. A publicação do Vocabulário Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa pela Academia Brasileira de Letras, prevista para fevereiro resolverá essas pendências_."


 
Ou seja: o ano dos bons velhinhos da academia também só começa depois do carnaval! LOL


----------



## almufadado

Alandria said:


> Sinceramente, nunca ouvi na vida um brasileiro dizer "muséu", eu diria "muzêu dus cóchis".



Lol ... cara tudo (im)possível ! mas como dizem _nuestros hermanos_ - "qué las ay, las ay!"



Alandria said:


> Essas duas palavras do seu texto "fictícias" e "dicção" também são escritas assim no Brasil.



Sim, em geral quando não são "palavras de rua" no geral mantêm a raiz, já no léxico comum e na minha (humilde) opinião quando se tem de ler as duas ou três consoantes seguidas há sempre aquelas que caiem.  

Curioso,  já adição que eu aprendi "adicção" perdeu o "c" há muito, mas em contextos tipo dependências de drogas fala-se em _adicção_ para marcar a diferença da adição da matemática e por haver nas suas formações palavra como _adicto_ = dependente para evitar confusão com _adito _que soa a_ adiar_, apesar de não existir nessa conjugação.  

Já aditivo perdeu o "c" há muito.

Uma vez fiz um pequeno estudo sobre 3 edi(c)ções das "Viagens à minha terra" do Almeida Garrett, uma da época da monarquia, outra da república e uma dos anos 70 e as diferenças em muitas coisas eram abismais, chegando ao ponto de a edição da monarquia parecer "estrangeiro".


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Parece que aqui do lado nordeste do Atlântico já vai começar a aplicação do novo acordo em escolas piloto 

Escolas-piloto aplicam acordo ortográfico ainda em 2009 http://sol.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=126723


----------



## TurbidTongue

Sou um "expatriado" que só agora se deu conta que isto aconteceu e somente graças a este forum. Voltei aos Estados Unidos há un dez anos, depois de viver oito anos em Portugal durante a minha adolescencia. Falo Francês, falo Criôlo de Cabo Verde, e trabalho como intérprete em Espanhol e Inglês. Esta notícia entristece-me imensamente. 
Quanto aos acentos, sempre pensei que a grafia portuguesa possuia uma grande superioridade quando comparada, por exemplo, aos padrões de ortografia inglesa. Imediata e simplesmente ao ver uma palavra, quer se a tivesse visto antes ou não, o observador sabia que a sílaba/vogal tónica era a penúltima, caso contrário teria um acento na vogal que sim seria tónica. Isto de que as palavras esdrúxulas já não vão ter acentos confunde-me. Como se vão distinguir palavras como "vómito" de "vomito"? E agora "cágado", pel'amor de deus...? Tudo tinha regras lógicas de quando e onde se punham acentos, e o tipo usado. Se bem que nunca tenha usado um trema em toda a minha vida, penso que o Portugês de Portugal e África teria beneficiado da adopção ou regresso do trema, e em vez disso vão os Brasileiros perdê-lo.
Quanto às consoantes "silenciosas": que tragédia. Para quem fala tantas línguas relacionadas, a etimologia (e quanto mais aparente melhor) é sempre um dos aspectos mais interessantes e úteis para a verdadeira compreenção de uma língua. Para que temos que perder "facto" para ter somente "fato", especialmente quando metade da gente que eu conhecia pronunciava o "C" levemente? Só porque os Brazileiros deitaram fora o "C" na versão deles? E "Egipto"? Toda a gente que eu conhecia no Algarve pronunciava esse "P" ligeiramente. Para que temos que alterar a grafia da palavra inecessariamente e distanciar-nos mais dos cognatos correspondentes de outras línguas? Para nos aproximarmos nós Portugueses na nossa ortografia com um sistema de escrita que principalmente difere da nossa por causa de um mais elevado grau de analfabetismo no país que o concebeu? Que culpa tem o idioma Português (em si, nao somente alguma versão regional) que os Brasileiros não possam pronunciar duas consoantes seguidas sem enfiar um "I" entre elas? Que mais se segue, vamos também ter que começar a dizer "onisciente" e "onipresente" porque o "M" é silencioso para os Brazileiros? Por que diabos é que o Português dos Portugueses vai alterar-se 1,6% e o que se fala no Brasil somente 0,5%? Três vezes as alterações que se farão ao sistema de escrita usado no Brasil. Se nei sequer é para _nos encontrarmos no meio_, como dizem nos E.U.A., não deveriam ser as mudanças então mais para reverter os brasileirismos ao original? O mundo anglófono não vai adoptar as normas de escrita dos Norte-Americanos se todos os demais países ainda escrevem igualmente entre si e de maneira mais etimologicamente correcta (e em muitos casos mais alinhados com a lógica). Então porque é que tem o mundo lusófono que começar a escrever da maneira que começaram os Brasileiros? 
O que deveriam ter feito, isso sim, era mudar o que dizem as gramáticas em Portugal quanto à conjugação de alguns verbos, especificamente o verbo "matar", que dizem ter como particípio passado "morto". Um verdadeiro estalo na cara do sentido comum que, graças não sei a quem ou quê, não afectou o Brazil, e oxalá nunca afecte. Se algum Brasileiro dissesse a quem quer que seja que está encarregado da gramática em Portugal que "morto" deriva do mesmo étimo que "morrer", não "matar", e que dizer que o particípio passado do verbo matar é "morto" é o mesmo que dizer que o particípio passado do verbo regar é "molhado", isso sim, seria um serviço ao idioma. Que regressem os participios passados verdadeiros, como "matado", "empregado", etc., que têm mais sentido e que se usavam antes de algum idiota ou grupo espalhar noções de inteligencia falsa por Portugal estas últimas décadas, e que se mantenha/comparta ortografia lógica e consistente. 
De entre tantas coisas que se podiam ter escolhido para aproximar mais os dialectos, porquê escolher salvaguardar e dar vôo às diferenças baseadas em perdas devidas à falta de educação, em vez de escolher resucitar o que perdeu de bom e funcional cada dialecto de ambos lados do mar ?


----------



## olivinha

TurbidTongue said:


> Isto de que as palavras esdrúxulas já não vão ter acentos confunde-me. Como se vão distinguir palavras como "vómito" de "vomito"? E agora "cágado", pel'amor de deus...?


Opa, não sabia que as proparox*í*tonas perdem o acento.


----------



## Denis555

olivinha said:


> Opa, não sabia que as proparox*í*tonas perdem o acento.


 
Não perdem:
http://www.necco.ca/faq_acordo_ortografico.htm#base_XI

Aconselho o colega aí de cima (TurbidTongue) a ler um pouquinho mais sobre o que realmente muda antes de se lamentar. Pois as suas lágrimas temporãs podem ser em vão.


----------



## moura

Concordo inteiramente com o que o Turbidtongue diz. Pondo de lado, a questão já tão discutida e nunca consensual sobre  o que ganhamos nós, falantes do português europeu (não posso falar pelos meus amigos brasileiros, naturalmente) , com este acordo, a minha experiência pessoal diz-me que quando e se isto for obrigatório - escrever de acordo com o que o _acordo _manda - vai ser uma complicação, obrigando a memorizar, aplicar o corrector ortográfico e ter ainda mais dificuldades ao querer escrever correctamente a já de si complicada e exigente ortografia portuguesa. Tudo porque, conforme já referi, isto se trata de uma imposição artificial, passe a redundância, e não ditada pela evolução natural de cada língua.


----------



## Outsider

Denis555 said:


> Aconselho o colega aí de cima (TurbidTongue) a ler um pouquinho mais sobre o que realmente muda antes de se lamentar. Pois as suas lágrimas temporãs podem ser em vão.


Concordo. Muita gente critica o acordo ortográfico sem o conhecer. Eu li-o de ponta a ponta. Não é uma mudança assim tão radical.


----------



## Denis555

Eu também quero ver o português como uma língua forte e unida. Por isso vejamos o que o mestre *Saramago* tem a dizer sobre o Acordo Ortográfico:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SauiwlEEr1k


----------



## Vanda

Senti necessidade de ressuscitar este  morto para dizer o abaixo, apesar de todos os que acompanham o assunto estarem carecas de saber:

A nova regra ortográfica só será oficialmente "obrigatória" *após 2012.* Até lá, inclusive em concursos, ambas as formas são aceitas.



> As novas regras ortográficas já estão valendo desde o dia 1º de janeiro de 2009, e de acordo com o decreto assinado pelo presidente Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva, *haverá um período de transição até 2012 em que serão válidas as duas formas de escrever: a antiga e a nova.*[/QUOTE]fonte
> 
> Mesmo porque nem os 'reformadores' chegaram a um consenso ainda sobre todas as regras.
> 
> 
> 
> O professor criticou a implantação das novas normas antes de todas as dúvidas de grafia serem resolvidas - lacunas criadas pela imprecisão de certos trechos do novo acordo ortográfico - e disse que vai usar a ortografia antiga, em suas comunicações pessoais, *até dezembro de 2012, quando somente a nova grafia será considerada como correta*.
> 
> 
> 
> fonte
> 
> Algumas pessoas têm reclamado que o nosso dicionário não aderiu à reforma, a resposta está acima, então.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vanda

Gente! Tô pasma! No bom sentido, claro. Li numa revista linguística que a Galícia quer entrar também no acordo ortográfico da língua portuguesa1
Copiando: "é por considerarem o galego muito mais semelhante ao português do que ao espanhol"! (Língua Portuguesa). 
A Academia Galega da Língua Portuguesa está tentando entrar para a comunidade de língua portuguesa, a revista diz que a academia preparou um documento com 700 palavras, restritas às especificidades do galego.

Atenção navegantes: reabri a discussão por termos algo novo. Se começarem de novo com picuinhas, torno fechar.


----------



## olivinha

Que estranho, porque o português e o galego são duas línguas distintas. Seria interessante saber a opinião dos nossos companheiros galegos sobre o assunto.

Mangatoooo!


----------



## Mangato

Oi Vanda, seria muito interessante conhecer o nome da revista, para ter uma ideia "política" de por onde vai o assunto. 

Há alguns anos ouve uma guerra, não sempre incruenta, pelo control da normativa lingüística, iniciada pelo dissidente professor Carballo Calero, Carbalho Calero ou Carvalho Calero, que nem ele mesmo devia ter esclarecido o sobrenome. Também se assinou un acordo entre a Academia Galega e a Mesa pola Normalización Lígüistica que deu fim a disputa. Mas como em tudo, sempre restam os discoformes, e os atuales dirigentes da AGAL turram por voltar à bagunça de anos passados, onde um estudante podia ficar dessaprovado na seletividade só porque o corrector gostava de normativa diferente à utilizada. A minha opinião, que ninguém me pede, é que se deve tentar uma aproximação da linguagem real à escrita, sem atrapalhar em excesso. O contrario é sempre negativo. Conheço muitos galego-falantes preguiçosos a escrever em galego, pelas dúvidas na ortografia.

Desculpem os meus erros e o meu portugañol. Se não fosse pelo convite duma preçada colega, nem ousaria intervir neste foro.

Cumprimentos

MG

AGAL Academia Galega Aqui mais


----------



## Denis555

Vanda said:


> Gente! Tô pasma! No bom sentido, claro. Li numa revista linguística que a Galícia quer entrar também no acordo ortográfico da língua portuguesa1
> Copiando: "é por considerarem o galego muito mais semelhante ao português do que ao espanhol"! (Língua Portuguesa).
> A Academia Galega da Língua Portuguesa está tentando entrar para a comunidade de língua portuguesa, a revista diz que a academia preparou um documento com 700 palavras, restritas às especificidades do galego.
> 
> Atenção navegantes: reabri a discussão por termos algo novo. Se começarem de novo com picuinhas, torno fechar.


 
Pros mineiros,

Vanda, a verdade é que o galego está mais próximo de nós do que imaginamos...
http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/ocioycultura/2009/06/09/0003_7772893.htm


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Denis555 said:


> Pros mineiros,
> 
> Vanda, a verdade é que o galego está mais próximo de nós do que imaginamos...
> http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/ocioycultura/2009/06/09/0003_7772893.htm


 
 Inacreditável!
 
Nunca tinha lido coisa nenhuma em galego, e entendi tudo, principalmente pelos meus conhecimentos do português (adquiridos aqui no fórum) e em menor medida pelo fato de ser nativo do castelhano (e sua ortografia). Muitas pessoas falam que o espanhol e o português são línguas irmãs, mas o galego é mais irmã do que o espanhol. 
 
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Vanda

Mangato, a revista é linguistica e séria. Não tenho dúvida nenhuma sobre a veracidade. 
E quanto ao galego ser 'próximo' ao português a gente aprende já no 1. ano de teoria da língua portuguesa. Eu sempre digo que, se o latim é o pai do português por ter dado a semente, o galego é a mãe que carregou a língua portuguesa como embrião até ela tomar forma e se tornar português.


----------



## Carfer

Acho que a questão da unidade/dualidade do galego e do português é mais política do que linguística, sem prejuízo, naturalmente, das diferenças que efectivamente existem mas que talvez não justifiquem falar de duas linguas, na opinião de muitos filólogos e não apenas dos nacionalistas galegos. A Galiza, de resto, pediu a adesão como observadora à Comunidade dos Países de Língua Portuguesa (CPLP), estatuto que já adquiriram países com muito menos razões para tanto como o Senegal ou a Guiné Equatorial. A Galiza não pode ser membro de pleno direito porque não é um Estado nem é provável que a adesão, mesmo com o estatuto de observadora, se concretize, por oposição de Madrid. 
Deixando de lado as questões políticas, dum ponto de vista linguistico acho que, no essencial, fazemos todos parte do mesmo espaço. Não são as diferenças existentes, que são substanciais como sabemos, que nos separam. Não veria nenhum mal em que os galegos dessem o seu contributo à ortografia do português e se isso provoca comichões a alguém é por razões que pouco têm a ver com o idioma.


----------



## coolbrowne

Obrigado por nos presentear com isto, *Vanda* 


Vanda said:


> Eu sempre digo que, se o latim é o pai do português por ter dado a semente, o galego é a mãe que carregou a língua portuguesa como embrião até ela tomar forma e se tornar português.


Beleza!  (Será que posso citar? )

Um abraço


----------



## olivinha

Mas o português e o galego são línguas distintas, não? Como qualquer lusófono, sou capaz de entender com facilidade o galego, até de ler em galego (com alguma dificuldade), mas não saberia redigir uma só frase em galego. E que fazemos com o_ ll_ e o _ñ_ galegos? A Coruña passaria ser A Corunha?


----------



## Carfer

olivinha said:


> Mas o português e o galego são línguas distintas, não? Como qualquer lusófono, sou capaz de entender com facilidade o galego, até de ler em galego (com alguma dificuldade), mas não saberia redigir uma só frase em galego. E que fazemos com o_ ll_ e o _ñ_ galegos? A Coruña passaria ser A Corunha?


 
Não quero fazer derivar a discussão, mas a actual ortografia oficial do galego é tudo menos pacífica, incluindo o uso do _'ll_' y do _'ñ' _e parece-me que há boas razões para '_suspeitar_' que por detrás dessa opção estão também razões essencialmente políticas, como igualmente estão por detrás das daqueles que preferem a norma portuguesa. Há muitas diferenças vocabulares e de sintaxe, mas a mesma diversidade existe, quando não em maior grau, entre variantes do português propriamente dito. Não sou linguista para afirmar taxativamente que são o mesmo idioma ou idiomas diferentes, mas parece-me, pelo que leio, que as afinidades vinculam o galego e o português (ou os portugueses, como queiram) de forma bem mais estreita do que o português e as demais línguas latinas. É por isso que não me espanto que queiram contribuir para a normalização da ortografia do português e acho que o seu contributo seria bem-vindo.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Não quero fazer derivar a discussão, mas a actual ortografia oficial do galego é tudo menos pacífica, incluindo o uso do _'ll_' y do _'ñ' _e parece-me que há boas razões para '_suspeitar_' que por detrás dessa opção estão também razões essencialmente políticas, como igualmente estão por detrás das daqueles que preferem a norma portuguesa. Há muitas diferenças vocabulares e de sintaxe, mas a mesma diversidade existe, quando não em maior grau, entre variantes do português propriamente dito. Não sou linguista para afirmar taxativamente que são o mesmo idioma ou idiomas diferentes, mas parece-me, pelo que leio, que as afinidades vinculam o galego e o português (ou os portugueses, como queiram) de forma bem mais estreita do que o português e as demais línguas latinas. É por isso que não me espanto que queiram contribuir para a normalização da ortografia do português e acho que o seu contributo seria bem-vindo.


 
Você da no alvo. Infelizmente são as diferente opcões nacionalistas as que fão bandeira do assunto tentando levar a água ao muinho proprio. E o pior é que a norma lusista é utilizada pelos grupos violentos e terroristas nas suas revindicações e proclamas. Aqueles que defendem quando lhes convêm que Galiza chega até o Douro. Isto produz um rejeito pelo intento de imposição  a uma maioria  norma escolhida por uma minoria. 
Alem disso, acredito que não é fácil. Acho que o problema não estaria na substituição do *ñ* pelo *nh* ou _*ll* _pelo _*lh*_. Deveriam incorporar no alfabeto, *J *que representa un som inexistente no galego, quase sempre substituido pelo *X*, *Z*, *Ç,* o hifen para os enclíticos, o uso do *q *substituindo* o C* forte. Incorporar o *r *gutural, e esquezer o *r* vibrante.

Dende un olhar histórico, deveriamos remontar até o medievo, pois nos séculos escuros da idade moderna não aparece constância escrita do galego. Foram funcionarios castelhanos, e a Igreja, sempre pegada ao poder e ao latím os que implantaram regras e alfabetos há mais de duzentos anos. Nossos clásicos do *rexurdimento, *não precisamente suspeitos de antipatriotismo, optaram no século XIX pela grafia castelhana para escrever as suas obras.

Más o mal já foi feito e surge de novo a polémica. A lingua escrita debe representar o idioma real, ou este último deve-se adatar a linguagem escrita? 
Por último a adopção de norma de outra lingua, embora para mi tão querida, faria ficar na inorância a mais de um noventa por cento da população. Só uma elite ia conquerir uma ortógrafia aceitável. 
Outra cousa moi diferênte é a incorporação a nossa lingua de termos é neologismos. Acho que é o português a fonte onde deveríamos beber.
Perdão pelas gralhas ortográficas. São consequência da inorância e não da falta de respeito

Abraços bem-queridos amigos.

MG


----------



## Vanda

Pode, Cool! 
Quando a gente vai estudar teoria da língua portuguesa aprende que o português se desenvolveu do galego em determinado período, transformando-se em outra língua. Tenho que consultar meus alfabarrábios para precisar datas,etc. Obviamente enquanto o português deslanchou para se tornar o que é hoje, enriquecido com todas as outras contribuições históricas, o galego continuou tomou outros rumos. Hoje são distintos, é claro!

Bem, a wiki me dá uma ajuda:


> O galego-porutugês, comum à Galiza e a Portugual, teve setecentos anos de existência oficial como língua culta e plena, mas as derrotas que os nobres galegos sofreram ao (...)  séc. XIV e princípios do XV provoca a assimilação da nobreza galega e a dominação castelhana, levando à opressão e ao desaparecimento público, oficial, literário e religioso da língua até finais do século XIX.


_O galego pode ser visto como uma forma evoluída do galego-português, com algumas influências do castelhano e umas poucas formas e traços próprios inexistentes em português, ... _.


----------



## mateusmatiasmm

Discordo, assim como outros aqui, da abolição do trema e, a primeira vez que ouvi sobre a Reforma, pensei logo que traria benefícios principalmente às vítimas que estão aprendendo nossa língua. Mas parece que não. O problema é que vemos muitas paixonites acometendo linguistas (ou lingüistas) e gramáticos, tanto brasileiros quanto portugueses, que não lhes permitem chegar a um consenso e simplificar a língua. Até onde sei, a Academia Brasileira de Letras foi encarregada da redação do Vocabulário Ortográfico e o resultado não foi lá dos mais satisfatórios. Vemos contradições ao longo do texto, o que nos indica que o Acordo, até agora, só teve um resultado: gasto de papel, tempo e juventude. Uma coisa é fato: o Acordo permanecerá desacordado enquanto não for sacudido por uma boa dose de boa vontade por parte das autoridades da Língua.


----------



## Vanda

Gente, ainda sobre este fatídico 'desacordo', vejam a confusão em que nos lançam.


> Outro engano se refere ao péssimo capítulo do hífen, calcanhar de aquiles do Acordo. No item 7 da Nota explicativa do Volp (página LII), registra-se "água-de-coco", hifenado; no corpo, "água de coco", desifenado. Por que duas formas? É com hifens que deve ser redigida? Daí a nota a incluir entre as "denominações botânicas e zoológicas, as formas designativas de espécies de plantas, flores, frutos, raízes e sementes", ao lado de azeite-de-dendê e bálsamo-do-canadá.


Leiam o artigo todo aqui.

*Atenção: Nada de discutir se somos a favor ou contra e outros blábláblás, apenas se forem acrescentar algo novo ou descobertas sobre as mudanças!*


----------



## Heitor

Vivo no exterior e não visito o Brasil já faz uns três anos. Gostaria de saber em que ritmo anda a adoção da reforma ortográfica entre a população em geral. 

Pelas notícias, parece que os portugueses têm se oposto a muitos aspectos da nova ortografia, em particular a remoção das letras mudas. Não tenho lido sobre resistência no Brasil, mas pelo menos na internet também não tenho visto palavras com ortografias novas, o que me dá a impressão que a reforma não "pegou".

O que vocês acham?

(PS: três ou tres? têm ou tem?)


----------



## Vanda

Heitor, by the way, bem-vindo aos fóruns.
Estou juntando seu post a longuíssima discussão que temos aqui desde antes da assinatura oficial do acordo. Pelas reações anteriores e atuais de todos nós, você verá em que pé andava e anda o 'desacordo'. 
Só para você ter uma  ideia: já tive que trancar aquela discussão duas ou três vezes para que os ânimos se acalmassem. Precisa de mais alguma coisa?


----------



## Heitor

Puxa, que confusão! Acho que vou ficar com o português que aprendi na escola mesmo...


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu hoje, lendo a minha revista Veja desta semana, li o nome _*S*ingapura_, assim com S, logo de cara na primeira página em que bati o olho. "OK", eu pensei, "até o revisor de Veja tem o direito de errar de vez em quando". Mais adiante, encontro a mesma Singapura com S numa outra matéria e começo a achar que isso é coisa do acordo, já que a editora Abril resolveu se adiantar à data limite e já se rendeu a ele. Resolvi dar uma conferida e descobri que agora, pelo acordo, devemos mesmo grafar com S. Registre-se que a grafia com C, além de ser a mais usada (por um fator demográfico) é a mais antiga, estando registrada assim por Camões n'_Os Lusíadas_. Eu não entendi porque mexeram nela. 

Isso me levou mais uma vez a pensar sobre esse acordo, sobre a nossa tradição ibérica autoritária, a burocracia parasitária que inferniza nossas vidas até os mínimos detalhes, sobre nossa índole bovina de aceitar tudo sem resistência, nosso fatalismo, e me vi com um renovado ódio disso tudo. 

Eu queria aproveitar este _thread_ para fazer uma pergunta àqueles que, como eu, repudiaram esse acordo dispendioso, irritante e inútil feito à nossa revelia por acadêmicos decrépitos que não têm do que se ocupar e sancionado por um estado herdeiro da tradição do atraso que eu citei acima: quem de vocês, apesar de contrariado com o acordo, já o adotou na prática? E por que você acha que deve fazê-lo? Alguém se decidiu a resistir, ainda que quixotescamente?

A minha curiosidade é aferir até que ponto nós, as ovelhas, estamos aceitando calados esse tipo de arbitrariedade - mais uma entre tantas, especialmente para nós, brasileiros. Porque me parece ponto pacífico até agora que esse acordo não resolveu as diferenças ortográficas entre brasileiros e portugueses (as lingüísticas então, nem se fala), acirrou ânimos, custou dinheiro dos contribuintes (as ovelhas), irritou todo mundo e só serviu para animar a agenda de palestras e entrevistas dos membros da ABL (para onde os escritores medíocres vão quando se aposentam), que, de repente, passaram a se sentir importantes e úteis.

Quem acredita que a ação dos indivíduos contrários a esse acordo ainda pode ter algum papel, nem que seja o de instaurar a desordem ortográfica pelo simples prazer de ser do contra (a maior parte da comunicação escrita está hoje na internet, ao alcance de todos, e não é mais exclusiva dos grandes meios de comunicação), na esperança de que isso faça pensar duas vezes a alguém antes de propor um novo acordo, que mais cedo ou mais tarde virá nos infernizar? 

Ou só nos resta esperar que os portugueses sabotem tudo sozinhos?


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Macu,
achei um primor a sua instigação à rebeldia ortográfica. Só fico com pena que o seu manifesto tenha sido veiculado por este modesto fórum - tão simpático, mas tão pouco influente... Com relação à sua pergunta ("Alguém se decidiu a resistir, ainda que quixotescamente?"), respondo que sim: eu resisto. Mas confesso que não muito pelos mesmos motivos que os seus, e sim porque acho essa coisa de Acordo Ortográfico a coisa mais cafona do mundo. Repito: não há nada mais cafona, nada mais jeca do que essa subalterna adesão a um ato burocrático emanado da mais cafona e mais jeca das nossas instituições: a Academia Brasileira de Letras.


----------



## Alentugano

Mas e se a ortografia não evoluísse com o passar do tempo? 
Em Portugal já se escreveu Cingapura, mas também Cintra (Sintra), Cezimbra (Sesimbra), Certã (Sertã), etc.
Não me importaria nada que houvesse uma grafia única em português para topónimos geográficos, acho que só facilitaria.


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Eu hoje, lendo a minha revista Veja desta semana, li o nome _*S*ingapura_, assim com S, logo de cara na primeira página em que bati o olho. "OK", eu pensei, "até o revisor de Veja tem o direito de errar de vez em quando". Mais adiante, encontro a mesma Singapura com S numa outra matéria e começo a achar que isso é coisa do acordo, já que a editora Abril resolveu se adiantar à data limite e já se rendeu a ele. Resolvi dar uma conferida e descobri que agora, pelo acordo, devemos mesmo grafar com S. Registre-se que a grafia com C, além de ser a mais usada (por um fator demográfico) é a mais antiga, estando registrada assim por Camões n'_Os Lusíadas_. Eu não entendi porque mexeram nela.


Mas em outras línguas - como o inglês escreve-se com "S"...

Seja como for, li o texto completo do acordo ortográfico e não me lembro de nenhuma passagem a definir a grafia de "Singapura/Cingapura". Alguém me pode citar a passagem em questão?


----------



## Vanda

Estou ministrando um seminário numa das universidades influentes do país e o primeiro encontro foi sobre o 'bendito' des-acordo. Alguns editais de concurso já estão exigindo pelas novas regras e, de qualquer forma, após 2012, parece que tudo muda mesmo. Bem, como tenho que falar, mostrar, explicar sobre o 'bendito', precisam de ver 'o como' introduzo a história desde o princípio. 
E a primeira reação dos alunos é: por que então a gente não começa um movimento contra? E eu digo: - 'somos quase 200 milhões e o que fizemos? E vocês, pretendem fazer o quê?' -  Já sabem, né? Todo mundo espera que outro o faça.


----------



## Macunaíma

Alentugano said:


> Mas e se a ortografia não evoluísse com o passar do tempo?


 
Mas eu não chamo um acordo de gabinetes feito na base da canetada de evolução. O que a gente está assistindo nos nossos países é o estado se apoderar da língua e legislar sobre o que claramente não lhe compete.



Outsider said:


> Mas em outras línguas - como o inglês escreve-se com "S"...
> 
> Seja como for, li o texto completo do acordo ortográfico e não me lembro de nenhuma passagem a definir a grafia de "Singapura/Cingapura". Alguém me pode citar a passagem em questão?


 
O português não tem nada que ver com as outras línguas, na minha opinião. Aliás, eu não vejo nada de errado nos portugueses escreverem com S e nós continuarmos com C.

Quanto à parte do texto do acordo que toca na grafia de Cingapura, eu achei isto: BASE III - Da homofonia de certos grafemas consonânticos.



Vanda said:


> E a primeira reação dos alunos é: por que então a gente não começa um movimento contra? E eu digo: - 'somos quase 200 milhões e o que fizemos? E vocês, pretendem fazer o quê?' - Já sabem, né? Todo mundo espera que outro o faça.


 
A nossa passividade é impressionante. Basta ver a forma dócil e resignada com que assistimos recentemente a demolição do que restava de respeitabilidade no Senado e fizemos o quê? Sarney, que aliás é membro da ABL, continua lá, o _Godfather_ da política mafiosa debochando da nossa cara. O que me revolta é que as pessoas parecem acostumadas a viver nessa inversão de valores, em que é o indivíduo que parece ter que servir ao estado, que sabe o que é bom e nos guia no caminho da evolução -- até na forma como escrevemos! E as pessoas, mesmo que sintam um ligeiro desconforto de ter de reaprender a escrever a própria língua, sem sequer questionar a utilidade disso tudo, preferem aceitar, por preguiça. Sinceramente, é revoltante!

Eu só espero que os portugueses tenham mais brio que os brasileiros e coloquem o estado no seu devido lugar.


----------



## Istriano

Infelizmente, o novo acordo não vai unificar coisa nenhuma, só vai criar mais confusão.

Por exemplo, continuará se escrevendo _cancro do esófago_ em Portugal, e _câncer de esôfago_ no Brasil...

Todo mundo vai pronunciar Birigüi (cidade paulista e mosquito-palha) [biri'gi], e já se fala _trankilo _na gíria carioca...
E o coitado do _pingüim _ vai virar um _pinguinho _mineiro: _pinguim_.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Infelizmente, o novo acordo não vai unificar coisa nenhuma, só vai criar mais confusão.
> 
> Por exemplo, continuará se escrevendo _cancro do esófago_ em Portugal, e _câncer de esôfago_ no Brasil...
> 
> A reforma não pretende (nem poderia) alterar o vocabulário e o léxico próprios de cada país. Qualquer das frases que você escreveu está correta em português, é só uma questão de preferência. Em Portugal preferimos dizer cancro, no Brasil a preferência vai para câncer. O objetivo do acordo é precisamente legitimar tanto esófago quanto esôfago e casos semelhantes, isto é, reconhecer que há duas formas de escrever a *mesma* palavra e ambas estão corretas.
> 
> Todo mundo vai pronunciar Birigüi (cidade paulista e mosquito-palha) [biri'gi], e já se fala _trankilo _na gíria carioca...
> E o coitado do _pingüim _vai virar um _pinguinho _mineiro: _pinguim_.
> Isso é uma questão de hábito, em Portugal não temos trema há muitas décadas e não foi por isso que começamos a falar _trankilo._


----------



## Alentugano

Agora, o que me faz mais espécie neste acordo ortográfico é a retirada do acento da forma *pára.*

Por exemplo, em frases como "Ninguém para Lisboa" e "Ninguém pára Lisboa" ou "Ele não para para pensar" e "Ele não pára para pensar" (!?)
Acho que neste ponto deveriam voltar atrás porque, ao invés de simplificar, só vai causar confusão...pelo menos na minha cabeça.


----------



## Istriano

olivinha said:


> Mas o português e o galego são línguas distintas, não? Como qualquer lusófono, sou capaz de entender com facilidade o galego, até de ler em galego (com alguma dificuldade), mas não saberia redigir uma só frase em galego. E que fazemos com o_ ll_ e o _ñ_ galegos? A Coruña passaria ser A Corunha?


Nos livros de português vai se escrever A Corunha (bem como a Galiza), e nos livros de geografia A Coruña (bem como a Galícia). Nada vai mudar.


----------



## Istriano

Outsider said:


> Mas em outras línguas - como o inglês escreve-se com "S"...
> 
> Seja como for, li o texto completo do acordo ortográfico e não me lembro de nenhuma passagem a definir a grafia de "Singapura/Cingapura". Alguém me pode citar a passagem em questão?




No novo VOLP da ABL aparece "cingapurense".


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Quanto à parte do texto do acordo que toca na grafia de Cingapura, eu achei isto: BASE III - Da homofonia de certos grafemas consonânticos.


Ah, interessante!

Sabe, essa passagem é texto reciclado da nossa norma ortográfica de 1941. Aposto que os autores do acordo nem deram por essa inconsistência. 



Alentugano said:


> Agora, o que me faz mais espécie neste acordo ortográfico é a retirada do acento da forma *pára.*
> 
> Por exemplo, em frases como "Ninguém para Lisboa" e "Ninguém pára Lisboa" ou "Ele não para para pensar" e "Ele não pára para pensar" (!?)
> Acho que neste ponto deveriam voltar atrás porque, ao invés de simplificar, só vai causar confusão...pelo menos na minha cabeça.


Estou de acordo.


----------



## wtrmute

Pro Macu poder contabilizar, eu já adotei (na medida que eu estou ciente, pode ser que às vezes eu deixe escapar alguma palavra com a grafia anterior à reforma), mas pessoalmente acho que o maior problema com a reforma ortográfica é que ela demorou demais a ser implementada.  De fato, o que me causa angústia é ouvir as inevitáveis invectivas contra este ou aquele ponto específico do acordo.  É verdade, como brasileiro, eu até gostava do trema, mas eu compreendo que num acordo é preciso fazer concessões.

Quem realmente perde são as editoras portuguesas, já que os PALOP e Timor não precisam mais importar livros didáticos exclusivamente de Portugal por questões de ortografia...


----------



## Istriano

O ''problema'' de livros didáticos é o vocabulário, e não a ortografia.


----------



## sambistapt

Eu sou contra, deveria deixar tudo do jeito que estava!!!

Tenho dito,

Sam


----------



## kandinsk

Pessoal, estive lendo em alguns fóruns, coisas sobre o acordo ortográfico e, fiquei intrigado. Os portugueses sempre têm uma oportunidade, ofendem, diretamente ou indiretamente os brasileiros  Porquê?
Não fomos nós "brasileiros" que fizemos esse acordo, também fomos prejudicados com isso. Mas temos que aceitar a EVOLUÇÃO DA LÍNGUA, se não ainda estaríamos escrevendo farmárcia com (PH) PHARMÁCIA.
Não nos critiquem "tuguitas", nós não os criticamos assim, aliás acho que nós brasileiros devíamo-nos importar mais com os portugueses..


----------



## Istriano

Mas não são os portugueses quem critica os usos brasileiros como a próclise (_*te amo*_ em vez de _*a**mo-te*_), e sim professores brasileiros como Cipro Neto, Dad Squarisi, Saconi...
A maioria de portugueses aceita os usos brasileiros como brasileirismos, a maioria de professores brasileiros detestam esses mesmos brasileirismos e os consideram ''vícios de linguagem
a serem corrigidos''. Coisa de baixa-estima tupiniquim. Eu gostaria que nos pudéssemos orgulhar de nossos usos como los hermanos argentinos que sentem um baita orgulho dos usos locais (até
fizeram com que a RAE aceitasse os argentinismos linguísticos como voseo e diferente uso de tempos verbais:http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIVerbos?origen=RAE&IDVERBO=3166 ).


----------



## uchi.m

Escrever _farmácia_ com _ph_ não é questão de modernidade. Você está confundindo convenção com a cronologia da convenção.

Se um espírito baixar e eu começar a escrever toda cê-cedilha com SS e todo o resto do Brasil e do mundo também, não ficaremos mais modernos. Apenas diferentes.


----------



## kandinsk

uchi.m said:


> Escrever _farmácia_ com _ph_ não é questão de modernidade. Você está confundindo convenção com a cronologia da convenção.
> 
> Se um espírito baixar e eu começar a escrever toda cê-cedilha com SS e todo o resto do Brasil e do mundo também, não ficaremos mais modernos. Apenas diferentes.


 A nossa língua sempre evoluiu, desde o galaico-português até o nosso Pt-brasileiro, Pt-euroupeu e, sempre evoluirá. Logo, temos de aceitar essas mudanças. Sim moderno, pois o que é de hoje é moderno e, o que é de ontem é antigo. 
Gil Vicente, boa fonte de comparação, ah, D. Dinis também.
(a língua eevolui de um meio ou de outro, mesmo que fosse através de um espírito, ou até mesmo dos habitantes da "rocinha" ou do alentejo)


----------



## Felipe Betancourt

Eu acho que é simplesmente a evolução da lingua,,, nesse caso deveria se abolir tambem o duplo *SS*, algumas *craces* e o *H.*
*(*pois por exemplo no espanhol levamos poupando o duplo *ss* há mais de 200 anos)

É a opinião pessoal de um estrangeiro que aprende português!


----------



## Vanda

Felipe Betancourt said:


> Eu acho que é simplesmente a evolução da lingua,,, nesse caso deveria se abolir tambem o duplo *SS*, algumas *craces* e o *H.*
> *(*pois por exemplo no espanhol levamos poupando o duplo *ss* há mais de 200 anos)
> 
> É a opinião pessoal de um estrangeiro que aprende português!



O H, sendo mudo, também acho que deveria ser tirado, já que tiraram as outras letras mudas do português europeu (mesmo que não concordemos), mas os dois ss não dá, estrangeiro . No português um S só entre vogais muda a pronúncia da palavra para Z - casa = caZa. Se tirar os dois ss da palavra cassa, por exemplo, vamos ler como sendo casa e assim mudar o signficado da palavra. Não podemos escrever caSSA com ç (que daria a pronúncia correta) porque assim confundiríamos com uma terceira palavra também pronunciada como ''cassa', mas escrita com ç - caça. Portanto, estamos num beco sem saída! 
As benditas crases... ah! isso o povo iria adorar e teríamos metade das perguntas feitas no nosso fórum.


----------



## Istriano

Isso mesmo, a senhora crase é uma baita de uma diaba.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Isso mesmo, a senhora crase é uma baita de uma diaba.


Mas é uma diaba bonita*!  *


----------



## marta12

Vandinha!

Tem a certeza que nós portugueses vamos perder os "Hs"?
A mim parece-me que não. Não perdemos nenhum "h" inicial. Mas posso estar enganada, claro.


----------



## anaczz

A Vanda não disse que perderão os Hs, mas me parece que há a possibilidade de perderem apenas o h de húmido, o resto mantém-se
1º) O h inicial emprega-se:
a) Por força da etimologia: haver, hélice, hera, hoje, hora, homem, humor.
b) Em virtude da adoção convencional: hã?, hem?, hum!.
2º) O h inicial suprime-se:
a) Quando, apesar da etimologia, a sua supressão está inteiramente consagrada
pelo uso: erva, em vez de herva; e, portanto, ervaçal, ervanário, ervoso (em
contraste com herbáceo, herbanário, herboso, formas de origem erudita);


----------



## marta12

Obrigado Ana

Mas contínuo sem perceber porque húmido perde o h


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> Obrigado Ana
> 
> Mas contínuo sem perceber porque húmido perde o h


 
Não o vai perder. O h de húmido e seus derivados mantém-se em Portugal.


----------



## marta12

Bem me queria parecer!

Obrigado Alentugano


----------



## anaczz

Eu disse que há possibilidade só porque o acordo não cita úmido/húmido, deixa mesmo em aberto, além do mais, se por um lado põe a questão etimológica, por outro põe também a questão do uso consagrado. No fim, acho que vamos continuar a escrever úmido e vocês continuarão com o húmido e todos ficarão contentes (pelo menos com essa palavrinha!).


----------



## Vanda

Como a Ana já disse, não quis dizer que vão perder o H, mas como eliminaram as consoantes mudas de acto, etc., seguindo a lógica deles, o H mudo da língua portuguesa também deveria ter caído.


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Como a Ana já disse, não quis dizer que vão perder o H, mas como eliminaram as consoantes mudas de acto, etc., seguindo a lógica deles, o H mudo da língua portuguesa também deveria ter caído.


 
Vandinha, nunca entendi muito bem este caso do úmido/húmido. É tipo uma carta fora do baralho, pois deve ser a única palavra em que o h mudo caiu no Brasil e não em Portugal. Todas as outras palavras com este h inicial se escrevem de igual forma nas duas normas (haver, hidrante, habitação, holograma, helicóptero, etc). É mais um caso de grafia dupla.


----------



## Vanda

É, mais ou estava indo mais longe, quis dizer todo e qualquer H mudo da língua portuguesa em todas as suas variantes. Ia ficar horroroso escrever _orroroso_, o_spital_, etc., mas estou só tentando seguir a ''lógica'' das cabeças coroadas que se acharam entituladas a mudar a língua de cima pra baixo. Não que eu concorde com eles, de jeito nenhum!


----------



## Istriano

Ainda bem que o H não caiu na palavra Bahia.  Baía ia ficar mó feio.


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:


> Como a Ana já disse, não quis dizer que vão perder o H, mas como eliminaram as consoantes mudas de acto, etc., seguindo a lógica deles, o H mudo da língua portuguesa também deveria ter caído.


Propôs-se isso nos anos oitenta. Em italiano não há _h_ etimológico. E é algo inconsistente escrevê-lo só no início das palavras; em francês também aparece _h_ etimológico no interior das palavras. Só que em português (e espanhol) já estamos tão habituados a ele que vai ficar.

Mas o caso de _(h)úmido_ é diferente. Aqui, o _h_ vai _contra_ a etimologia. Segundo li em tempos, houve autores começaram a escrever _húmido_ com _h_ porque julgavam que estava relacionado com o latim _humus_, e em Portugal a moda pegou. Mas era uma falsa etimologia;  na realidade, já em latim existia _umidus_, sem _h_, e não é derivado de _humus_. A grafia brasileira é que é a correcta do ponto de vista histórico -- mas em Portugal toda a gente escreve a palavra com _h_, por isso o acordo não lhe muda a grafia.


----------



## Outsider

Depois de ter dado a minha resposta, comecei a pensar que era uma explicação um bocado "anedótica" de mais (_just-so_, como se diria em inglês), e devo fazer umas correcções.

Na verdade existem tanto _humidus_ quanto _umidus_ em latim. Não saberia dizer qual apareceu primeiro. É também possível que num estádio inicial do latim esse _h_ se pronunciasse e portanto se escrevia. Se consideramos outras línguas neolatinas que usam o _h_ inicial, têm _h_ o francês (_humide_), o espanhol (_húmedo_) e o catalão (_humit_). O romeno, que pronuncia sempre o _h_, tem tanto _umed_ quanto _umid_, sem _h_. Em italiano escreve-se _umido_, mas nessa língua não há _h_ inicial, salvo algumas formas do verbo _avere_. Se tantas línguas neolatinas que não pronunciam o _h_, e outras, como o inglês _humid_, usam essa letra, deve haver um bom motivo para isso.

Lembrei-me também de outro pormenor: em séculos passados, os escribas acrescentavam por vezes um _h_ no início das palavras antes de certas letras, simplesmente para facilitar a leitura. Por exemplo, para indicar que um _u_ era vogal e não consoante, quando ainda não se distinguia o _u_ do _v_. Em espanhol há uma série de palavras começadas antietimologicamente por _hue_- por este motivo (ex: _hueso_, osso, lat. _ossum_). Tal como em português antigo se escrevia _hum_ em vez de _um_...


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Outsider said:


> Propôs-se isso nos anos oitenta. Em italiano não há _h_ etimológico


Única excepção: ho, hai, ha, hanno, do verbo "avere". Também em estrangeirismos.


----------



## Youngfun

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Única excepção: ho, hai, ha, hanno, do verbo "avere". Também em estrangeirismos.



É verdade que em estrangeirismos se mantem a H, como por exemplo em hotel, hertz, humus etc.
A "H" em ho, hai, ha, hanno precisa só para distinguer das palavras o, ai, a, anno. Também existiram formas antiguas, hoje obsoletas, que para distinguer usavam o acento: ò, ài, à, ànno. 

P.S. Desculpa por meu português!


----------



## Audie

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Única excepção: ho, hai, ha, hanno, do verbo "avere".


Foi o que Outsider disse no #285, logo acima do seu post :


Outsider said:


> Em italiano escreve-se _umido_, mas nessa língua não há _h_ inicial, salvo algumas formas do verbo _avere_.





Outsider said:


> Lembrei-me também de outro pormenor: em séculos passados, os escribas acrescentavam por vezes um _h_ no início das palavras antes de certas letras, simplesmente para facilitar a leitura. Por exemplo, para indicar que um _u_ era vogal e não consoante, quando ainda não se distinguia o _u_ do _v_. Em espanhol há uma série de palavras começadas antietimologicamente por _hue_- por este motivo (ex: _hueso_, osso, lat. _ossum_).


Esse pormenor é um porMAIOR para muita gente. Interessante saber disso. 


Outsider said:


> Tal como em português antigo se escrevia _hum_ em vez de _um_...


Bom, por aqui esse "_hum_" tornou-se popular por motivos menos nobres...


----------



## Jvbelgo

Tem uma música cantada pela falecida Mercedes Sosa em que ela diz: Cambia, todo cambia. Solo no cambia mi amor por más lejos que me encuentre. (isso foi só uma brincadeira)
Se vai mudar o jeito é se adaptar. Mas, nessa semana estou folheando um livro que foi do meu sogro que nasceu em 1911 e morreu 94 anos depois. Ele aprendeu caligrafia com esse livro. O livro se chama 

Leitura Manuscripta, Lições Colligidas. Editado em 1921 pela Livraria Francisco Alves.

Approvado e adoptado pelo ....

O primeiro capítulo intitula-se A Calligraphia.

Depois tem vários textos escritos à mão e cada um com uma caligrafia diferente.

Alguns textos (títulos):

A Lingua Portugueza
Vozes de Animaes
Amniversário

Tem um Texto que se chama Bosquejo (ainda não olhei no dicionário)

Repica o sino da matriz da villa, como um dia de galla...
São dez horas somente, o sol rutila, faisca o espelho de crystal da sala.

A pendula palpita
Compassada e monotona, singello...
Numa gaiola, ecectrico saltita um canario amarello...

São dez horas; herguidas
As persianas deixam ver distantes, das arvores floridas as frondes vicejantes...

A subtil essencia da magnolia e rosa
Repassa o ambiente...e a mãe a ler ensina, sorrindo carinhosa, 
A loura filha ingenua e pequenina.

Raymundo Correa

É muito legal ler essas coisas antigas.


----------



## danielfigfoz

Eu pronuncio o "c" em Acção, Facto, Protecção, Correcção.


----------



## Istriano

Não deveriam ter mudado regras de hífen.


----------



## Vanda

Ei conterrâneo, JVbelgo (fala uma ubaense), meu pai também tem este livro e também adoro ficar folheando e lendo aqueles textos manuscritos, alguns difíceis de ler por causa da letra. E isso, quer dizer, lia-os desde menina, e a grafia já era 'escandalosa' de diferente, antes da primeira mudança que encarei em 1971. Agora então, mais mudança. Vai chegar uma hora que vamos pensar que é outra língua.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Vai chegar um dia em que em verdade será outra língua.


----------



## Istriano

Cingapura com S não faz sentido.

Palavras etimologicamente ligadas à palavra  sanscrítica: _singa(m)/singha(m)/sinha(m) _[cujo significado é: leão] deveríam se escrever com C:




cingalês /etimologia:do dicionário Houaiss:  


> prov. ing. cingalese (1613) (ou fr. cing(h)alais [1838]), do sânsc. singhalás 'cingalês', de Singhalam 'Ceilão'; há f. ant. 1568 chimgala, a1583 chingalâ; ver cingalo-



Sinhalese


> "pertaining to Sri Lanka," 1797, from Skt. Sinhala "Sri Lanka, Ceylon," from simhala-, lit. "of lions," from simhah "lion." As the name of a language spoken there, it is attested from 1801.



cingapurense /etimologia:do dicionário Houaiss:  


> top. Cingapura + -ense; o top. teria orig. no sânsc. singh ou simgh 'leão' e pura 'cidade', com var. Cincapura (sXVI) e grafia Singapura por infl. do ing. Singapore




Portanto, continuarei escrevendo Cingapura, que está mais de acordo com a história da língua portuguesa.
Tanto cingapurense quanto singapurense estão no VOLP o que significa que podemos continuar escrevendo Cingapura. (Idéia e vôo já não estão no VOLP):
http://www.academia.org.br/abl/cgi/cgilua.exe/sys/start.htm?sid=23





“Prezado leitor, De acordo com a versão brasileira do Vocabulário Ortográfico da  Língua Portuguesa são admitidos os gentílicos do país iniciados com as  duas letras (“S” e “C”). Por conseguinte, são aceitas as duas letras  para a grafia do país.
”  — Anaisa Catucci, da Equipe Folha Online,​


----------



## mglenadel

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Vai chegar um dia em que em verdade será outra língua.



PortuguêsPT e PortuguêsBR já praticamente são duas línguas diferentes que usam (agora) a mesma grafia. Formas de dizer, significado de palavras…


----------



## Alentugano

mglenadel said:


> PortuguêsPT e PortuguêsBR já praticamente são duas línguas diferentes que usam (agora) a mesma grafia. Formas de dizer, significado de palavras…



Não concordo, pelo menos por enquanto, não vejo aqui mais do que uma língua. Há é formas distintas de utilizar o mesmo património linguístico, sem dúvida nenhuma. Mas as semelhanças são sempre maiores do que as diferenças, mesmo assim. Formas diferentes de dizer e palavras diferentes dificilmente seriam suficientes para que se pudesse dizer que se trata de línguas diferentes. Até certo ponto, esses fenómenos de variação já ocorrem até entre diferentes regiões de um mesmo país. Com um grau menos complexo, obviamente.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

A Vanda recentemente deu um exemplo de um amigo seu brasileiro falar francês em Portugal (!) porque ele e os portugueses não se entendiam falando cada um a sua variedade do português. O grau de compreensibilidade entre os falantes de distintas variedades duma língua és um só critério entre muitos, mas é um critério importante. No escrito as diferências são neglicenciaveis, isso sim.


----------



## uchi.m

Angelo di fuoco said:


> A Vanda recentemente deu um exemplo de um amigo seu brasileiro falar francês em Portugal (!) porque ele e os portugueses não se entendiam falando cada um a sua variedade do português. O grau de compreensibilidade entre os falantes de distintas variedades duma língua és um só critério entre muitos, mas é um critério importante. No escrito as diferências são neglicenciaveis, isso sim.


Verdade! Falar não é o mesmo que escrever


----------



## anaczz

Bem, diga-se de passagem, o acordo não passou nem perto de fazer com que tenhamos a mesma grafia... Unificou algumas coisas e "desunificou" outras.
Se , por um lado, o Brasil passou a grafar "ideia" sem acento gráfico e eliminou o trema, como já acontecia em Portugal, há uma série de palavras que antes eram escritas da mesma forma e agora passam a ser diferentes no Brasil e em Portugal, respectivamente/respetivamente:
recepção -  receção 
percepção- perceção
infecção- infeção 

etc.


----------



## Istriano

Pois é... grafias como _aspecto_ continuarão no Brasil, e em Portugal escreverão _aspeto_..
E _Amazônia/Bahia/esôfago_...em Portugal se escrevem _Amazónia/Baía/esófago..._
(Pensando bem, nesses casos poderiam ter introduzido outra coisa, por exemplo: Amazònia, esòfago...Se quisessem aproximar as duas ortografias...)


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

O mau é o acento grave não ter influencia sobre o acento tónico, vejam-se palavras como "àquilo".


----------



## Outsider

Uma solução era termos regras de acentuação mais parecidas com as do espanhol. Em espanhol, "Amazonia" não leva acento porque a palavra se decompõe em quatro sílabas para acentuar, A-ma-zo-nia. Como palavra grave terminada em vogal, não requer acento. Mas nós em português teimamos em decompô-la em cinco sílabas, A-ma-zo-ni-a, o que nos obriga a acentuá-la ora com acento agudo ora com acento circunflexo, uma vez que a tratamos como esdrúxula. (As regras de acentuação do catalão são mais parecidas com as do português que as do espanhol.) Mesmo assim continuaria a haver divergências em certas palavras agudas (bebé/bebê) ou genuinamente esdrúxulas (género/gênero), mas creio que seriam bastante menos.

Apesar de tudo, quanto mais penso neste assunto mais me convenço de que lhe damos demasiada importância. São diferenças mínimas -- uma letra?... um acento?... por amor de Deus! Qual é o grande problema de alguns falantes de português falarem assim e outros falarem assado, e cada qual escrever como fala? Mesmo em Portugal há bastantes palavras cuja pronúncia é variável. E se gostamos de nos orgulhar de ter uma língua que é falada em cinco continentes, temos de aceitar que num grupo tão grande de falantes vai haver variação. Lembro-me sempre de casos como "louro/loiro" ou "cobarde/covarde". Ninguém costuma reclamar da "dupla grafia" em casos como estes, em que ambas as variantes se usam só em Portugal! 

*Istriano*, o seu reparo a respeito de "Cingapura/Singapura" é interessante e persuasivo. Eu também ainda não me conformei por termos passado a escrever "sapato" em vez de "çapato".  E gostava do trema, apesar de já não se usar em Portugal há muito... Parece que qualquer norma ortográfica acaba sempre por ter um certo número de inconsistências.


----------



## Alentugano

Angelo di fuoco said:


> A Vanda recentemente deu um exemplo de um amigo seu brasileiro falar francês em Portugal (!) porque ele e os portugueses não se entendiam falando cada um a sua variedade do português. O grau de compreensibilidade entre os falantes de distintas variedades duma língua és um só critério entre muitos, mas é um critério importante. No escrito as diferências são neglicenciaveis, isso sim.


Esse suposto "problema", na minha opinião, é um pouco artificial. Existe aqui uma questão de pronúncia do português europeu, à qual os brasileiros não estão acostumados, porque nós (portugueses) tendemos a "engolir" muitas vogais quando estamos a falar, e é só! E esta questão só se coloca num sentido, porque os portugueses não têm, nem nunca tiveram, dificuldade em perceber os brasileiros. Quando o ouvido brasileiro se acostuma (rapidamente, devo dizer) com a nossa forma de falar, acabou esse pseudo-problema. Agora, é óbvio que existem muitas palavras, expressões, formas de falar diferentes, mas que, em geral, não perturbam a comunicação porque, na sua maior parte, são do conhecimento dos falantes.


----------



## Vanda

> Parece que qualquer norma ortográfica acaba sempre por ter um certo número de inconsistências.



A atual tem todas as inconsistências possíveis, é só ir pro terreno do hífen: a maior palhaçada que nem eles conseguem explicar.


----------



## Outsider

Em minha opinião as regras a respeito do hífen são o grande ponto fraco deste último acordo. Tentaram regulamentar ao mínimo pormenor uma questão que já funcionava razoavelmente bem sem regulamentação, e algumas das soluções que propõem são horrorosas (embora outras me pareça que simplesmente oficializam o que já era de senso e prática comum).


----------



## marta12

Ah! Mas os acentos graves desapareceram em 1970 ou 71, com excepção do à, às, àquelas, àqueles.


----------



## Alentugano

Concordo com Outsider e Vanda no ponto das inconsistências relativas ao hífen. Realmente é como o Outsider diz, não se percebe porque foram mexer nisso, pois, ao que parece, ficou pior do que estava. Outra coisa que não deveria ter mudado, como já referi num post anterior é a abolição do acento diferencial em "pára" (verbo parar). Uma pequena revisão talvez fosse boa ideia...
E mais, já que pegamos no assunto, aproveito para dizer que não faz sentido um acordo que *cria novas diferenças*, como receção/recepção (horrível), conceção/concepção, *onde elas não existiam!!! *É absurdo, não? Condenem-me se quiserem, mas não me importava que abolissem as consoantes somente nas palavras que já existiam com essa ortografia, ou seja, as que já eram usadas no Brasil há muitos anos (ação, ótimo, atual, didático, etc.), até porque nós já estávamos acostumados a elas. 
"Unificar" para criar mais diferenças é que não faz sentido nenhum...


----------



## Outsider

Alentugano said:


> Outra coisa que não deveria ter mudado, como já referi num post anterior é a abolição do acento diferencial em "pára" (verbo parar). Uma pequena revisão talvez fosse boa ideia...


Inteiramente de acordo. Os outros acentos diferenciais que foram abolidos (ex. demos/dêmos) eram dispensáveis, mas este faz-me sempre confusão.



Alentugano said:


> E mais, já que pegamos no assunto, aproveito para dizer que não faz sentido um acordo que cria novas diferenças, como receção/recepção (horrível), conceção/concepção, *onde elas não existiam!!! *É absurdo, não?


Aqui discordo. Essas diferenças já existiam -- existiam na fala, mesmo que a escrita as escondesse. Por outro lado, variação não quer necessariamente dizer desunião.


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Inteiramente de acordo. Os outros acentos diferenciais que foram abolidos (ex. demos/dêmos) eram dispensáveis, mas este faz-me sempre confusão.
> 
> Aqui discordo. Essas diferenças já existiam -- existiam na fala, mesmo que a escrita as escondesse. Por outro lado, variação não quer necessariamente dizer desunião.


 Mas Outsider, na fala há e sempre houve/haverá muitas diferenças, mesmo em palavras que se escrevem da mesma forma. A grafia, a meu ver, é que unifica, porque depois falar, pode-se falar de não sei quantas formas diferentes, mas a ortografia é o pilar da língua e aquilo que a mantém como um todo.


----------



## marta12

O brasileiros escrevem acão ou acção? não pronunciam os dois "c" nesta palavra?


----------



## Alentugano

A sério que não sabe, Marta? Escrevem e pronunciam "ação". Mas nós também só pronunciamos "ação"!! (apesar de ainda escrevermos quase sempre "acção")


----------



## marta12

Não Alentugano, pensava que era das poucas em que ainda pronunciavam a dupla consoante. 
Obrigado


----------



## Outsider

Alentugano said:


> Mas Outsider, na fala há e sempre houve/haverá muitas diferenças, mesmo em palavras que se escrevem da mesma forma. A grafia, a meu ver, é que unifica, porque depois falar, pode-se falar de não sei quantas formas diferentes, mas a ortografia é o pilar da língua e aquilo que a mantém como um todo.


Uma grafia é sempre um compromisso entre várias "falas", de acordo. Mas se aceitarmos que a nossa ortografia é, a menos de diferenças de sotaque, essencialmente fonética, então quando pronunciamos uma consoante devemos escrevê-la, e se não a pronunciamos em geral não a devemos escrever. A ortografia portuguesa moderna (e as das línguas mais próximas da nossa, como o espanhol) segue de perto o princípio fonético, que é um bom princípio por ser simples. (Há outras possibilidades. As ortografias do francês e do inglês são bem menos fonéticas: aí o princípio etimológico tem mais peso, o que certamente permite uma maior_ impressão_ de unidade...)

Se a grafia do português é basicamente fonética, então a coexistência de "recepção", para quem pronuncia o "p", com "receção", para quem não o pronuncia (e tanto faz que seja português ou brasileiro em cada um dos casos) não é inconsistente. Inconsistência era escrever "recepção" e não pronunciar o "p".


----------



## marta12

Eu sou a favor do acordo ortográfico, principalmente em retirar as duplas consoantes desde que não pronunciadas, mas há coisas que me custam a engolir


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Se a grafia do português é basicamente fonética, então a coexistência de "recepção", para quem pronuncia o "p", com "receção", para quem não o pronuncia (e tanto faz que seja português ou brasileiro em cada um dos casos) não é inconsistente. Inconsistência era escrever "recepção" e não pronunciar o "p".


Eu compreendo o que diz e até concordo, mas para mim essa inconsistência seria um mal menor. Porque é impossível termos um acordo perfeito e que agrade a todos, mas como vai ser aplicado, acho um pouco desastroso. Acho que dá para ver que já fui mais entusiasta deste acordo...


----------



## Vós

Uma decepção a perda cultural, será imensa para ambos (portugueses e brasileiros)

Extremamente infantil, esta conduta.

Veja se o inglês tem essa levianidade de juntar as regras do inglês britânico com o inglês americano...

Posso até aprender as novas regras, todavia, não quererei deixar de escrever da maneira *certa*, fiél à tradição.

K, y e w são cânceres, agora querem escrever whisky ou Helsinki, em vez de, uísque ou Helsínquia.

A língua portuguesa é muito bela, mas o que estão fazendo consigo? Tirando o trema, colocando pronomes que declinam igualmente com as terceiras pessoas, tirando o acento circunflexo de seca, o ph de farmácia.

E ao mesmo tempo querem falar como ingleses shopping nada haver, centro de compras muito mais vistoso, bonito, abraça nossa garganta.

Mimetismo lingüístico mais besta, querem toda hora imitar o inglês, francês, italiano, espanhol.

Com isso, não quero desvalorizar o inglês, o francês, o italiano ou o espanhol, é importantíssimo saber, conhecer, degustar, falar, cantar, escrever, ler outra língua principalmente o inglês em termos práticos da vida.

Acontece, que precisamos dar o devido respeito a nossa língua sermos um pouco nacionalistas, e falarmos chachorro-quente e termos orgulho, e não falar um 'dogão' ou um 'hot-dog'.

Não serei fingido em dizer que não digo, no entanto, é triste saber que nós poderíamos estar falando com uma melhor plástica.

Se é necessário saber uma outra língua, a língua materna de uma sociedade deveria ser sempre mais enfatizada, mais respeitada e muito melhor manuseada.


----------



## Fericire

Um tanto _off-topic_: Poderiam muito bem voltar a escrita no tempo até o século XVI, onde s'escrevia "naturesa" e "certesa" — vide Camões — (afinal, onde há som de "z" entre duas vogais, se utiliza "s"... bem, é o que se ensina hoje em dia nas escolas, mas não há mais razão para isso), onde quando uma vogal se repetia ou para evitar pronunciar o ditongo decrescente e utilizar o crescente (na maioria das vezes), utilizava "h" ("comprehender"; "cahido" que hoje corresponde a "caído"), não havia necessidade de acento em "há", "lá", etc., a maioria das contrações (como "nele", "dele", "num" [...]), utilizava apóstrofe ("n'ele, d'ele", "n'um")... Não era bem mais fácil, dispensando muitas vezes acentuação e seguindo as regras básicas da língua?

Mas enfim, o que o novo Acordo Ortográfico está criando é muitos equívocos. A utilização do hífen ficou mais difícil do que estava e o sumiço do trema é um grande problema para a pronunciação pronúncia de quem está sendo alfabetizado. 
Ainda bem que algumas coisas — para o Brasil — ficaram bem melhores, como retirar os acentos em "ideia", "assembleia", "heroico", "voo" e "coo".


----------



## Istriano

Agora os cariocas podem pronunciar trankilo, bem à vontade.


----------



## Vós

Fericire descordo de ti,

Idéia sem acento é uma tristeza sem fim, e vôo sem acento também.

Eu gostava dos acentos e tremas

Obviamente fui muito longe com secas e ph mas queria enfatizar meu desgosto.


----------



## Fericire

Não há necessidade de acentuação:

*I-DEIA-A
AS-SEM-BLEI-A
HE-ROI-CO

*Já que estão no "padrão" das palavras da língua portuguesa, assim como:

*VO-O
CO-O*


----------



## Vós

A questão não é necessidade a questão toda é eu aprendi assim, tá na cultura na alma isto está intríseco já nos genes de todos e acabam por tirar.

Só para inglesar nossa língua...


----------



## Vós

Fericire said:


> Não há necessidade de acentuação:
> 
> *I-DEIA-A
> AS-SEM-BLEI-A
> HE-ROI-CO
> 
> *Já que estão no "padrão" das palavras da língua portuguesa, assim como:
> 
> *VO-O
> CO-O*



A questão não é a necessidade.

É cultural, eu aprendi isso assim, está na alma, já estava intrínseco no genes de todos, e tiram derrepente!

O mundo não vive de necessidades mínimas, se fosse assim todos parariam de beber pois álcool é uma droga, as pessoas marcam encontros para se drogarem...

Mas isto é muito mais que uma droga, é comestível, está na culinária do mundo, está na cultura de povos.

Mesma coisa os acentos.

Uma compração grosseira sim, mas deu para entender.


----------



## Outsider

O acento agudo distinguia o ditongo "ei" com "e" fechado do ditongo "éi" com "e" aberto. Por exemplo, as palavras (na grafia antiga) "reis" (plural de "rei") e "réis" (plural de "real") são pronunciadas de maneira diferente por algumas pessoas. Mas a verdade é que esta diferença mal é fonémica. São extremamente raros os pares mínimos para "ei" contra "éi" em português (este é um dos poucos), podem ser facilmente distinguidos pelo contexto, e mais importante ainda, nem toda a gente faz esta distinção. Em Portugal o mais comum é pronunciar ambos os ditongos com "e" fechado (ou "â", que equivale ao mesmo). Neste caso estou de acordo com o acordo  em que era uma distinção dispensável. Acho é que tinha sido mais consistente abolir também o acento agudo nos plurais das palavras agudas terminadas em "el" (porquê "ideia" mas "papéis"?)

Quanto aos acentos em "vôo" e "côo", também os acho dispensáveis.


----------



## okporip

Outsider said:


> O acento agudo distinguia o ditongo "ei" com "e" fechado do ditongo "éi" com "e" aberto. Por exemplo, as palavras (na grafia antiga) "reis" (plural de "rei") e "réis" (plural de "real") são pronunciadas de maneira diferente por algumas pessoas. Mas a verdade é que esta diferença mal é fonémica. São extremamente raros os pares mínimos para "ei" contra "éi" em português (este é um dos poucos), podem ser facilmente distinguidos pelo contexto, e mais importante ainda, nem toda a gente faz esta distinção. Em Portugal o mais comum é pronunciar ambos os ditongos com "e" fechado (ou "â", que equivale ao mesmo). Neste caso estou de acordo com o acordo  em que era uma distinção dispensável. Acho é que tinha sido mais consistente abolir também o acento agudo nos plurais das palavras agudas terminadas em "el" (porquê "ideia" mas "papéis"?)
> 
> Quanto aos acentos em "vôo" e "côo", também os acho dispensáveis.



Concordo inteiramente com Outsider. O "pecado" mais grave do acordo, para mim, é a extinção do trema.


----------



## Vanda

Acho que já disse nalgum lugar aqui - não tenho coragem de reler mais de 300 posts - existe naquele site de vídeos uma carta interessante sobre a extinção do trema. Procurem como ''querido U" (adorável).


----------



## Outsider

Outsider said:


> Por exemplo, as palavras (na grafia antiga) "reis" (plural de "rei") e "réis" (plural de "real") são pronunciadas de maneira diferente por algumas pessoas.


Escrevi "grafia antiga", mas depois dei-me conta de que a grafia destas palavras não vai mudar, porque são agudas. Achava mais coerente passarem a ser ambas escritas sem acento...


----------



## Vós

Outsider said:


> O acento agudo distinguia o ditongo "ei" com "e" fechado do ditongo "éi" com "e" aberto. Por exemplo, as palavras (na grafia antiga) "reis" (plural de "rei") e "réis" (plural de "real") são pronunciadas de maneira diferente por algumas pessoas. Mas a verdade é que esta diferença mal é fonémica. São extremamente raros os pares mínimos para "ei" contra "éi" em português (este é um dos poucos), podem ser facilmente distinguidos pelo contexto, e mais importante ainda, nem toda a gente faz esta distinção. Em Portugal o mais comum é pronunciar ambos os ditongos com "e" fechado (ou "â", que equivale ao mesmo). Neste caso estou de acordo com o acordo  em que era uma distinção dispensável. Acho é que tinha sido mais consistente abolir também o acento agudo nos plurais das palavras agudas terminadas em "el" (porquê "ideia" mas "papéis"?)
> 
> Quanto aos acentos em "vôo" e "côo", também os acho dispensáveis.



Uma das principais diferenças entre o português europeu e o português brasileiro está justamente neste aspecto!

Nós falamos muitíssimo aberto, enquanto, vós falais de uma maneira mais fechada sendo assim, para vós, a diferença menos visível!

No Brasil, o acento faz enorme diferença pelo nosso falar aberto que é o natural.


----------



## Alentugano

Vós said:


> Uma das principais diferenças entre o português europeu e o português brasileiro está justamente neste aspecto!
> 
> Nós falamos muitíssimo aberto, enquanto, vós falais de uma maneira mais fechada sendo assim, para vós, a diferença menos visível!
> 
> No Brasil, o acento faz enorme diferença pelo nosso falar aberto que é o natural.



Não é bem assim, Vós. Há muitas palavras que nós pronunciamos de forma mais aberta, ao passo que na variante brasileira acontece o contrário. Veja: bidé/didê; karaté/karatê; bebé/bebê; económico/econômico; eletrónico/eletrônico; prémio/prêmio; grémio/grêmio; polémico/polêmico; esófago/esôfago; oxigénio/oxigênio; quilómetro/quilômetro, e tantas outras.


----------



## anaczz

Talvez eu devesse querer de volta o êle, o tôda, o fêz, o colhêr, a côr, porque eu aprendi assim... mas, engraçado, esses acentos não me fazem falta nenhuma! O de ideia já não faz também embora continue a pronunciar o "e" aberto. O trema... bem, confesso que tinha grande resistência a usá-lo, portanto também não me faz falta, embora entenda a predileção de todos por "êle". Os hífens é o que eu ainda não digeri direito...


----------



## Vós

Comprare o falar brasileiro e o falar português.

Vós falais as vogais mais fechadas em média e nós as vogais mais abertas em média.

Ah não sei explicar bem, mas, nós falamos "mais alto" num certo sentido e a falta do acento nos tranca na questão do "falar alto".

Eu quando vi pela primeira vez a TV Sic demorou-me a entender a vossa fonética (que é a mais clássica, reconheço) porque vós falais para dentro num aspecto geral, que no Brasil o falar é para fora, e os acentos e tremas explicam isso muito bem.


----------



## Vós

anaczz said:


> Talvez eu devesse querer de volta o êle, o tôda, o fêz, o colhêr, a côr, porque eu aprendi assim... mas, engraçado, esses acentos não me fazem falta nenhuma! O de ideia já não faz também embora continue a pronunciar o "e" aberto. O trema... bem, confesso que tinha grande resistência a usá-lo, portanto também não me faz falta, embora entenda a predileção de todos por "êle". Os hífens é o que eu ainda não digeri direito...



Apesar de eu nunca ter dominado 100% era um ótimo aluno no alfa, e é lá que tu entendes o porquê daquilo ou disso, e isso foi arrancado de min, e creio que de muitas pessoas também.

Meus primeiros livros de gramática não tinham o você ou o vocês e sim o tu e vós...

Ah o que será do mundo se sempre que não dá certo algo (acentos chatos e tremas chatos que na hora H dá aquela dúvida) é REVOLUÇÃO.

Não pode.

Simplesmente pensei que Portugal ficaria mais bravo, já que o Brasil é totalmente zero de nacionalismo.

Nota- O trema já tinha saído antes do acordo ortográfico, não?


----------



## Vanda

Não, não tinha, os brasileiros é que não gostavam ou não sabiam usá-lo mesmo. Agora que acabou, todo o mundo se diz contra.


----------



## anaczz

O que eu notei foi que quando "caíram" os acentos circunflexos das palavras homógrafas, foi muito fácil adaptar-me, justamente porque sabia bem as regras de acentuação e, aliás, foi um alívio, pois eles não faziam muito sentido. Quem confundiria ele (pronome pessoal) com ele (letra do alfabeto) ou toda (pronome) com toda (uma ave que ninguém conhecia)? 
Bem, pergunto eu, o que seria do mundo se não houvesse revoluções e o que seria das línguas se elas não mudassem, evoluíssem...
Estaríamos falando latim ou talvez "uga uga".

Quanto ao trema, que eu saiba, caiu com o acordo ortográfico de 1990, que é este atual (tanta discussão sobre ele, mas o gajo já é quase um adolescente).


----------



## Vós

anaczz said:


> O que eu notei foi que quando "caíram" os acentos circunflexos das palavras homógrafas, foi muito fácil adaptar-me, justamente porque sabia bem as regras de acentuação e, aliás, foi um alívio, pois eles não faziam muito sentido. Quem confundiria ele (pronome pessoal) com ele (letra do alfabeto) ou toda (pronome) com toda (uma ave que ninguém conhecia)?
> Bem, pergunto eu, o que seria do mundo se não houvesse revoluções e o que seria das línguas se elas não mudassem, evoluíssem...
> Estaríamos falando latim ou talvez "uga uga".
> 
> Quanto ao trema, que eu saiba, caiu com o acordo ortográfico de 1990, que é este atual (tanta discussão sobre ele, mas o gajo já é quase um adolescente).



Só pelo acento diferenciar já fazia sentido ter aquilo, o sentido é diferenciar, isso faz sentido!

Muitas pessoas confundiriam pelo com pêlo...

Pólo com (polo (alguém sabe a história disso?) = pelo) 

A língua tem cheiro, querem botar aroma inglês na nossa, e acabam por tirar nosso têmpero.

Nota- Em postagens anteriores escrevi derrepente, mas, deveria ser de repente. Agradeço ao colega de fórum que me deu um toque.


----------



## Istriano

É _d(i) repente_, e não _dêrrepênte _, _d(i) súbito_, e não _dêssúbito_.  (_d(i) noite,_ e não _dênôite _)


----------



## Vós

Se tu estás, a falar em termos de oralidade, na verdade, ambas as maneiras valem, desde, que esteja-se ciente da forma escrita.

Tanto faz falar "ozôto" (principalmente quando a fala exige rápidez) como "os outros", mas, como minha meta pessoal é a cada dia, melhorar o meu conhecimento erudito da minha própria língua.

Muito válida a informação


----------



## Outsider

Vós said:


> Uma das principais diferenças entre o português europeu e o português brasileiro está justamente neste aspecto!
> 
> Nós falamos muitíssimo aberto, enquanto, vós falais de uma maneira mais fechada sendo assim, para vós, a diferença menos visível!
> 
> No Brasil, o acento faz enorme diferença pelo nosso falar aberto que é o natural.


Repare, porém, que no caso de "voo", "coo", etc. também pronunciamos o primeiro "o" fechado (ô). Aqui a diferença era só de grafia.


----------



## Denis555

Vós said:


> Eu quando vi pela primeira vez a TV Sic demorou-me a entender a vossa fonética (que é a mais clássica, reconheço) porque vós falais para dentro num aspecto geral, que no Brasil o falar é para fora, e os acentos e tremas explicam isso muito bem.



A fonética dos portugueses de hoje não tem nada de "clássica"! É bem moderninha, mesmo :
http://super.abril.com.br/historia/falamos-lingua-cabral-441295.shtml


----------



## Istriano

Pois é, a pronúncia clássica é a nossa:  ôuro (com ditongo), madêra (sem ditongo), baxo (sem ditongo), coisaç (sibilante), mãe-ã (_manhã_; nh = glide nasal)
Minha pronúncia pode soar muito medieval, para os lisboetas...

(As inovações: den*tch*i, apó*i*s, dé*i*s, atrá*i*s, fí*li*a, mu*l(i)é*, Gui*l(i)é*rme am*á*, viv*ê*, sa*u*vad*ô* , qu*e*to)


----------



## Vanda

É verdade. Desde que começamos este fórum tenho aprendido com os lusos, e aquilo que parece coisa da roça, dos antigos, dos cafundós, na verdade é português da gema, herdado e continuado nos confins do brasilzão que ficou incomunicável durante séculos, preservando, assim, as raízes.

Ainda ontem, por exemplo, li na Língua Portuguesa, como estamos em boa companhia ao usar o rotacismo. Da frechada do Adoniram ao revórver, o autor evocou Camões (frauta - canto nono) e o berzebuu do Gil Vicente. Pagina 18 do número 70.


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> É verdade. Desde que começamos este fórum tenho aprendido com os lusos, e aquilo que parece coisa da roça, dos antigos, dos cafundós, na verdade é português da gema, herdado e continuado nos confirns do brasilzão que ficou incomunicável durante séculos, preservando, assim, as raízes.
> 
> Ainda ontem, por exemplo, li na Língua Portuguesa, como estamos em boa companhia ao usar o rotacismo. Da frechada do Adoniram ao revórver, o autor evocou Camões (frauta - canto nono) e o berzebuu do Gil Vicente. Pagina 18 do número 70.


Vanda, temos aprendido tanto uns com os outros! Uma das coisas mais interessantes do fórum é contribuir para quebrar ou desfazer certos preconceitos que todos - ou quase todos - naturalmente temos. Uma das ideias feitas aqui em Portugal é, precisamente, a de que os brasileiros pegaram na lingua e mudaram tudo! E não nos damos conta de que também mudamos muitas coisas. (Peço desculpa, mas não estou a conseguir digitar os acentos neste teclado).


----------



## Vanda

Lentuga, você não precisa de teclado pra acentuar. É só clicar nas letras acentuadas na coluna 2 da janelinha do post.


----------



## Vós

Denis555 said:


> A fonética dos portugueses de hoje não tem nada de "clássica"! É bem moderninha, mesmo :
> http://super.abril.com.br/historia/falamos-lingua-cabral-441295.shtml



Não importa! Se os portugueses excluírem do português europeu o verbo amar e trocarem por love, a preferência língüistica é deles, sempre o desenvolvimento de uma língua em seu povo gênesis é mais clássica!

É óbvio que uma língua não é propriedade de alguém, mas sim de todos os povos que a falam, todavia, a preferência é sempre donde surgiu.

Agora o português brasileiro tem mais ênfase no mundo por questões econômicas, apesar de o Brasil ser um país de terceira linha, a economia brasileira come a de Portugal, não obstante, Portugal é um país mais culto, erudito, melhor organizado, apesar de, ter problemas sérios com a corrupção, onde a cultura e o social é melhor, como se, um país dependesse apenas de economia (idéia que o Brasil segue atualmente) para ser de primeiro mundo, por isso o Brasil não vai para a frente de uma maneira mais hábil.


----------



## Vanda

oops, cuidado com os comentários extralinguísticos. Aqui não é o lugar para eles e serão devidamente deletados se não estiverem dentro do contexto linguístico.


----------



## Alentugano

Vós said:


> Não importa! Se os portugueses excluírem do português europeu*,* o verbo amar e trocarem por love, a preferência língüistica é deles, sempre o desenvolvimento de uma língua em seu povo gênesis é mais clássica!
> 
> É óbvio que uma língua não é propriedade de alguém, mas sim*,* de todos os povos que a falam*.**,* *T*odavia, a preferência é sempre *daonde* *donde/de onde ela *surgiu.
> 
> Agora o português brasileiro tem mais ênfase*,* no mundo por questões econômicas, apesar *do* *de o* Brasil ser um país de terceira linha, a *econômia economia *brasileira come a de Portugal*.**,* *N*ão obstante, Portugal é um país mais culto, erudito, melhor organizado, apesar de, ter problemas sérios com a corrupção, onde a cultura e o social é melhor, como se*,* um país dependesse apenas de *economia* (idéia que o Brasil segue atualmente) para ser de primeiro mundo, por isso o Brasil não vai para a frente de uma maneira mais hábil.



Vós, não consigo compreender exactamente aonde você quer chegar... (Espero que *tu* não leve a mal as minhas sugestões de redacção. )


----------



## Vós

Alentugano said:


> Vós, não consigo compreender exactamente aonde você quer chegar... (Espero que *tu* não leve a mal as minhas sugestões de redacção. )



Claro que não!

Alentugano estou aqui para aprender, realmente obrigado!

Conjunção começando oração, pode?!


----------



## Vós

Alentugano said:


> Vós, não consigo compreender exactamente aonde você quer chegar... (Espero que *tu* não leve a mal as minhas sugestões de redacção. )



Não se começa oração com conjunção, conjunção liga orações; nos textos jornalísticos, entretanto, são escancaradamente usados.

Isso pela gramática brasileira sobre o português.

 Aletungano, e a gramática portuguesa diz o que?



Isso pode ser uma questão regional!


----------



## Alentugano

Vós said:


> Não se começa oração com conjunção, conjunção liga orações; nos textos jornalísticos, entranto, são escancaradamente usados.
> 
> Isso pela gramática brasileira sobre o português.
> 
> Aletungano, e a gramática portuguesa diz o que?
> 
> 
> 
> Isso pode ser uma questão regional!



De quais conjunções você está a falar? Penso que depende da frase/contexto e do tipo de conjunção.... Mas não creio que haja restrições relativamente à maior parte delas. Eu não tenho uma gramática aqui comigo e não sei o que opinam os gramáticos (se é que opinam) sobre este assunto.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vós said:


> Não se começa oração com conjunção, conjunção liga orações; nos textos jornalísticos, entranto, são escancaradamente usados.
> 
> Isso pela gramática brasileira sobre o português.
> 
> Aletungano, e a gramática portuguesa diz o que?
> 
> 
> 
> Isso pode ser uma questão regional!


Eu estava na esperança de que você não fosse continuar insistindo nisso. *Mas *enfim, vamos lá. 

Vós, o que você diz não tem pé nem cabeça. Primeiro você afirma - com uma certeza/ingenuidade típica da adolescência - que "[n]ão se começa [_sic_] oração com conjunção", e logo depois se contradiz ao afirmar que "nos textos jornalísticos, entretanto, são escancaradamente usados". Afinal, o troço é usado ou não é? 

Sabe, o mito a respeito dessa suposta agramaticalidade em começar *frases *com _mas _é de origem bem antiga e não se limita apenas ao registro da língua portuguesa; nas escolas americanas, por exemplo, muitos "professores" também dizem isso aos seus alunos. Bem, sendo assim, acho que vale a pena copiar e colar o que _Webster's Dictionary of English_ _Usage _tem a dizer sobre o assunto:



> Part of the folklore of usage is the belief that there is something wrong in beginning a sentence with _but_:
> Many of us were taught that no sentence should begin with "but." If that's what you learned, unlearn it—there is no stronger word at the start. It announces total contrast with what has gone before, and the reader is primed for the change —Zinsser,1976​
> 
> Everybody who mentions this question agrees with Zinsser. The only generally expressed warning is not to follow the _but _with a comma, as in this example:
> But, hasty, ill-considered and emotional prohibitions can seriously threaten individual industries —Annual Report, Owens-Illinois, 1970​
> 
> The argument is that the force of the _but _is weakened by the unneeded comma. Such commas are rare in the materials in our files. This example is more typical:
> . . . performing-arts organizations in this country are in desperate straits. But that is not for lack of public support —Harold C. Schonberg, Harper's, February
> 1971​
> 
> A comma after _but _is, of course, all right if it is one of a pair setting off a parenthetical clause:
> But, as one industry analyst says,...
> Dec. 1970​


​
Enfim, não preciso dizer que o mesmo vale para o português, né?


----------



## Vós

> Eu estava na esperança de que você não fosse continuar insistindo nisso*, m**as *enfim, vamos lá.
> 
> Vós, o que você diz não tem pé nem cabeça. Primeiro você afirma - com  uma certeza/ingenuidade típica da adolescência - que "[n]ão se começa [_sic_]  oração com conjunção", e logo depois se contradiz ao afirmar que "nos  textos jornalísticos, entretanto, são escancaradamente usados". Afinal, o  troço é usado ou não é?
> 
> Sabe, o mito a respeito dessa suposta agramaticalidade em começar *frases *com _mas _é  de origem bem antiga e não se limita apenas ao registro da língua  portuguesa; nas escolas americanas, por exemplo, muitos "professores"  também dizem isso aos seus alunos. Bem, sendo assim, acho que vale a  pena copiar e colar o que _Webster's Dictionary of English_ _Usage _tem a dizer sobre o assunto:



Olhe a frase:

Não se começa oração com conjunção, conjunção liga orações; nos textos jornalísticos, entretanto, são escancaradamente usadas. (errei pela questão da digitação rápida, escrevi entranto...)

A oração é subordinada adversativa, logo uma idéia positiva e a outra negativa. 

Não se começa  oração com conjunção, conjunção liga orações, mas nos textos jornalísticos são escancaradamente usadas. (O que quero dizer é que há agramaticalidade nos meios de comunicação sim, pela gramática normativa, conjunção *só serve para ligar orações*, e não começar frases.

Mas isso não é incomun de se ver.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vós said:


> O que quero dizer é que há agramaticalidade nos meios de comunicação sim*. P*ela gramática normativa, conjunção *só serve para ligar orações*, e não começar frases.


Não sei exatamente qual gramática normativa você tem em mente - até  porque existem muitas -, mas as que eu consultei aqui não parecem dizer  nada sobre o assunto. *E* ainda que haja  alguma que defenda que conjunção só serve para ligar orações, não  consigo ver que importância isso poderia ter. O fato é que tal afirmação infundada não se verifica na prática, em que há inúmeros casos de bons e  maus autores fazendo uso de _mas _e _e_ no começo de  frases. 

Acho que seria interessante rever  seu conceito de gramaticalidade.


----------



## anaczz

Uns exemplos:
"Todavia, esses pensamentos românticos num instante se perderam. "...
"Parecia injusto ver, na mesma fazenda, uma tão chocante regalia de luxo. Todavia, ela não devia ser invejada ou estar em rivalidade com as outras, porque, enquanto falava, as cunhadas a olhavam com interesse e uma espécie de ternura, como se fosse o orgulho de todas."
"Era belo, de uma beleza agressiva. Todavia, servindo a mulher honrada perderia, quem sabe, sua aparência de pecado." (Todas as frases extraídas de  Rachel de Queiroz - O galo de ouro)
"Por modéstia, por dignidade, por circunspecção, devia calar-se.. E todavia, sentia em si energias, delicadezas, todas as condições para fazer feliz, bem feliz, uma menina." (Eça de Queirós - O Conde de Abranhos)
"Vejo que é a única coisa que tens na vida. Mas olha só este chalé de primeira, mesmo de primeira, te digo eu." (Eça de Queirós -Alves e Companhia)
"- Como engenheiro, a minha opinião definitiva sobre o amor ainda não está solucionada. Todavia, os meus cálculos inclinam-se para um princípio que pode desde já ser enunciado por estas palavras: ..."  (Almada Negreiros - Nome de Guerra)
"E humilhados, explorados, sub--homens no corpo e na alma, vêem meter o  pescoço ao jugo a cantar e a dançar, como se morrer de fome e de fadiga  fôsse uma festa. Mas quem visita pela primeira vez o grande lagar do mosto, porque traz ainda virgindade para ser ferido pela injustiça, sofre."  ( Miguel Torga - Vindima)


----------



## Vós

Meu professor que disse, e ele é um bom professor!

Literatura tem licença poética.

Poxa  meu professor nos disse ( a sala em geral), que conjunção não começa a  frase, pois ela é um conector! Numa redação, por exemplo: no contexto de  uma UFBA, a gramática normativa é usada, e os corretores, por via de  regra, devem corrigir como errado.

Meu professor disse isso!

Ah! Que estresse, porque agora estou confuso, mas olhem o exercício dele (inteiro):

Treinamento em SALA - Pré - vestibular - Língua Portuguesa - Luís Alberto

TEXTO UM: DA CORRUPÇÃO À CRISE

            A corrupção domina o Mundo. Esta é a conclusão amarga que resulta da  análise dos indicatores de percepção da corrupção divulgados ontem pela  Tranparência Internacional.
           Cerca de 75 por centro dos  países obtêm nota negativa, numa escala que vai de zero (os mais  corruptos) a des (os países mais "limpos"). A propagação da corrupção  não tem limites e ultrapassa todas as fronteiras. De Angola, que  apresenta um _*score *_de 1,9, à Venezuela, de  Chávez, que obtém a pior classificação do continente americano (2,0),  passando pela Rússia (2,1) ou até pela Grécia (3,5).
            Em termos globais, é evidente a relação direta entre a pobreza e a corrupção, o que torna esta *epidemia* ainda mais grave. Este *fenômeno*  será até o fator que gera maior pobreza, já que é através dos seus  mecanismos que se canalizam os recursos de todos para os bolsos de  alguns. Talvez o verdadeiro combate à fome tenha sucesso quando as  Nações Unidas trocarem os programas de apoio alimentar por estratégias  efetivas de combate à fraude.
            E em Portugal? Por cá, o  panorma é desolador. Só na última década, desceu dez posições no  "ranking". Em termos do espaço europeu ocidental, Portugal ocupa a 19.ª  posição, em 30, apenas à frente de Itália, Grécia, Malta e países do  antigo bloco leste.
            Esta posição é afinal o corolário  lógico dum sistema que parece querer proteger a corrupção. E que tem  como primeiro responsável um Parlamento que produz legislação confusa,  cheia de regras, repleta de exceções e que permite, a quem as aplica, um  enorme poder discricionário, fonte de todo o compadrio. Este cenário só  poderia piorar com um sistema de justiça que se revela absolutamente  incapaz no combate a este *flagelo.*
             Também em Portugal a corrupção gera pobreza, através da transferência  dos bens coletivos para os mais poderosos, permitindo que os ricos sejam  cada vez mais ricos e os pobres cada vez mais desgraçados. Talvez por  cá, como no Mundo, a melhor forma de combater a crise seja começa por  trava um combate, sem tréguas, à corrupção.
(Texto de Paulo Morais, Jornal de Notícias [Portugal], 27.10.2010, com adaptações. Obtido pelo site http://jn.sapo.pt/Opiniao.)

*01. De acordo com o autor, a corrupção*
(A) atinge, na grande maioria, países mais novos e, por conta disso, de vida mais precária.
(B) é um mal que assola o mundo e, em Portugal, tem espaço nas práticas parlamentares.
(C) tem um cenário melhor em Portugal, devido às ações prudentes do Parlamento.
(D) está sob controle na Europa ocidental, mas assola os países do leste europeu e a América.
(E) assola o mundo, segundo a Transparência Nacional, mas os dados são questionáveis.

*Resposta letra (B)

**02. No texto, fica claro que*
(A) a corrupção gera excesso e leis.
(B) pobreza e corrupção se opõem.
(C) a pobreza advém da corrupção.
(D) as leis inibem a corrupção.
(E) os ricos combatem a corrupção.

*Resposta letra (C)*
*03. No terceiro parágrafo, a ideia que se defende é que*
(A) combatendo a corrupção combate-se de fato a fome.
(B) os muitos que ajudam a poucos devem deixar de fazê-lo.
(C) a fome é um problema social que não deve ser combatido.
(D) o maior problema mundial está relacionado à fome.
(E) a fome deve deixar de ser preocupação das Nações Unidas.

*Resposta letra (A)*

04. Com a frase - "... _permite, a quem as aplica, um enorme poder discricionário, fonte de todo o compadrio_." - *entende-se que a aplicação das leis com base em uma legislação confusa*
(A) impede que haja o favorecimento pessoal.
(B) coíbe as decisões fraudulentas.
(C) norteia as deliberações com mais justiça.
(D) torna a justiça acessível a todos os cidadãos.
(E) favorece as decisões tomadas com parcialidade.
*
Resposta letra (E)
*
*05. A única alternativa em que a circunstãncia não corresponde ao que ela significa é:*
(A) "Por cá" (4º parágrafo) - adjunto adverbial de lugar.
(B) "fonte de todo o compadrio" (penúltimo parágrafo) - adjunto adverbial de conformidade.
(C) "através da transferência dos bens coletivos para os mais poderosos"(último parágrafo) - adjunto adverbial de meio.
(D) "como no Mundo" (último parágrafo) - adjunto adverbial de comparação.
(E) "sem tréguas" (último parágrafo) - adjunto adverbial de modo.

*Resposta letra (B)*

*06. A conclusão do texto permite afirma que*
(A) a corrupção que gera pobreza é um problema específico de Portugal.
(B) a corrupção e a pobreza são realidade em vários países, além de Portugal.
(C) Portugal combate melhor a corrupção do que os outros países do Mundo.
(D) Portugal lidera, entre os países do mundo, o combate à corrupção.
(E) vários países do mundo combatem a pobreza como o faz bem Portugal.

*Resposta letra (B)*

07. Leia a charge, comparando-a às informações do texto *Da corrupção à crise.*
* TEXTO DOIS*


Imagem da charge                                                            
(www.acharge.com.br) 
*-CONDENO O RÉU*
*POR CORRUPÇÃO*
*ATIVA E PASSIVA,
                                                                                                          FRAUDE, FALSIDADE
                                                                                                                IDEOLÓGICA,
                                                                                                              FORMAÇÃO DE
                                                                                                                QUADRILHA...


                                                                                                                   -PRIMEIRO
                                                                                                                    DE ABRIL!!!

(A  imagem é um juíz com a iminência de bater o martelo na mesa  característica própria deles com a face séria, mas a seguir, a sua face é  risonha e descança a mão naquela "mesa".)

É correto afirmar que a personagem da charge corresponde a quem
*(A) reverte a legislação injusta a favor dos menos favorecidos.
(B) opa por travar um combate efetivo à corrupção existente.
(C) tem como prioridade a justiça em todas as situações.
(D) utiliza a legislação confusa a favor de interesses pessoais.
(E) trata da mesma forma a todos que recorrerem à lei.

*Resposta letra (D)*

*QUESTÃO OITO (ESTILO UFBA)
Quanto às relações sintáticas, assinale as proposições corretas*.
(01)A  sentença "A corrupção domina o Mundo" (1º parágrafo) está pontuada  corretamente e se estrutura em função subjetiva, um verbo transitivo e  um modificador verbal
(02) Em "se canalizam os recursos de todos para os bolsos de alguns." (3º parágrafo), o vocábulo "se" representa uma partícula apassivadora.
(04)  O termo "evidente" é passivo no contexto desta oração: "é evidente a  relação direta entre a pobreza e a corrupção" (3º parágrafo).
(08) No quarto parágrafo, a sentença "desceu dez posições no 'ranking' possui função subjetiva elíptica, identificável no texto.
(16)  Os termos "um enorme poder discricionário" e "de todo o ompadrio" -  quinto parágrafo - são funções que completam sentindo. O primeiro,de um  verbo; o último, de um nome.
(32) O uso da vírgula, de acordo com a  gramática padrão, não se faz necessária na oração "Também em Portugal a  corrupção gera pobreza".
(64) No segundo parágrafo (texto um), o  operador discursivo "e" estabelece uma relação de contraste entre  orações, cujas ideias se equivalem e se confirmam.
(128) No penúltimo  parágrafo (texto um), o conector "E", que inicia um período, não se  comport conforme os ditames da norma culta padrão.

*A resposta-soma é: (02)+(08)+(16)+(128) = 154*

Agora estou em dúvida sobre a proposição (01). Hmm!

Nota: soma-se as proposiçõe verdadeiras.

Pessoal, agora, um minuto, postarei logo depois, a resolução. Descansarei um pouco, pois digitei isso tudo a mão!

Se vós encontrardes algum erro ortográfico, comentem, pois é mais provável eu ter errado na hora de digitar aqui.


----------



## Vós

Resolução da questão oito:

(01) alguém ajuda, tenho quase certeza que está certo, mas minha mente me confunde. Plausível

Olha eu fiquei na dúvida, pois, fatalmente, não fiz nenhuma observação sobre a proposição (01), pesquisarei aqui para ver, mas alguém sabendo posta ai!

(02) O macete é o seguinte:

VTD (verbo transitivo direto)  - PA (Partícula Apassivadora)
Não é VTD  - índice de indeterminação do sujeito.

O verbo no caso é canalizar, pergunte ao verbo: Quem canaliza, canaliza para alguém? canaliza de alguém? Não! Apenas Canaliza algo? Sim!

VTD 

Verdadeira.

(04) Daí um conhecimento da VN, voz neutra, o verbo nem prática muito menos sofre.

Falsa

(08) Sim, o sujeito oculto  é o mesmo que, função subjetiva elíptica, no texto é claramente óbvio que é Portugal

Verdadeira

(16)

No texto a sentença "um enorme poder discricionário" completa o verbo aplica, pergunte ao verbo o que aplica? "um enorme poder discricionário", já na sentença "de todo o compoadrio" completa o sentindo de fonte.

Existe um macete:

A - C (substantivo abstrato - complemento nominal)
C- A  (substantivo concreto - adjunto adnominal)

Pelo contexto fonte é abstrato.

Verdadeira.

(32) "Também em Portugal a corrupção gera pobreza". Isto é muito fácil, notem bem, primeiro procuramos o verbo "gera" depois o sujeito " a corrupção" e depois o objeto "pobreza" o que sobra taca vírgula, pois é obrigatória!

Falsa

(64) Totalmente absurda! Não existe uma relação de constrate entre orações, que ao mesmo tempo se equivalem e se confirmam.

Falsa

(128) conector não começa período, como o nome já diz apenas conecta.

*VERDADEIRA*


----------



## Vós

Sobre a proposição (01)

Pessoal achei! Estava esquecido, mas, pesquisando vi que, complemento verbal é algo necessário e modificador verbal é algo dispensável, assim, como o verbo "domina" é VTD o Mundo completa o sentido do verbo e não o modifica.

Falsa


----------



## Vós

Ariel Knightly said:


> Não sei exatamente qual gramática normativa você tem em mente - até  porque existem muitas -, mas as que eu consultei aqui não parecem dizer  nada sobre o assunto. *E* ainda que haja  alguma que defenda que conjunção só serve para ligar orações, não  consigo ver que importância isso poderia ter. O fato é que tal afirmação infundada não se verifica na prática, em que há inúmeros casos de bons e  maus autores fazendo uso de _mas _e _e_ no começo de  frases.
> 
> Acho que seria interessante rever  seu conceito de gramaticalidade.



O meu conceito de gramática é nesse contexto, e não no contexto da literatura.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vós said:


> Meu professor que disse, e ele é um bom professor!


Vai por mim, ele não é tão bom quanto você pensa. Sabe_, _eu  sou professor também e tenho certeza de que há vários outros aqui no  fórum. Se o seu "professor de gramática" disse isso, é porque ele  acreditava no que estava dizendo. Agora, entre acreditar nisso e isso  ser um fato existe uma diferença estratosférica. Acho que o que está  acontecendo deveria te servir para desenvolver mais o seu senso crítico.  Tenho certeza de que, na próxima vez que o seu "professor" resolver *inventar *regras  por capricho ou mera ignorância, você já vai pensar duas vezes antes de  simplesmente acreditar no que ele está dizendo. Desconfie de tudo que  as pessoas te dizem e você vai se tornar um adulto mais consciente.  Lembra de quando te disseram que o Papai Noel tinha deixado seu presente  de baixo da árvore? Pois é, hoje você sabe que era tudo mentirinha. Um  dia - espero que logo - você vai entender que nunca deveria ter levado  muito a sério o seu "professor de gramática".



> Literatura tem licença poética.


Sim, mas como você vai  conseguir perceber se fizer um pouquinho de força, o uso de _mas _e _e_  no começo de frases não tem nada de poético. Isso soa natural! É  simplesmente uma forma de expressar oposição ou adição a tudo que foi  dito até então, e não somente à oração anterior. Essa tal "licença  poética" de que você está falando tem a ver com a manipulação artística  da língua. É graças a ela que vemos formas criativas como _imaginavazinha_, que na fala/escrita padrão não seria algo comum. O caso das conjunções no começo de frases,  por outro lado, não tem nada de estranho/poético; trata-se apenas de  mais uma forma possível de se usar essas palavras, mesmo no registro  escrito formal. Se alguém te disse o contrário, essa pessoa estava  apenas mal-infirmada.



> Numa redação, por exemplo: no contexto de  uma UFBA, a gramática  normativa é usada, e os corretores, por via de  regra, devem corrigir  como errado.


Não vão corrigir como errado não. A não ser que a  banca seja tão ignorante quanto o seu "professor de gramática". É muito  mais provável que você perca pontos por conta da dificuldade que você  tem com pontuação e com o uso excêntrico que você faz das formas _vós _e _tu_, que já deixaram de fazer parte há muito tempo do dialeto culto brasileiro.



> O meu conceito de gramática é nesse contexto, e não no contexto da literatura.


Se você quiser entender melhor por que não deve levar muito a sério a opinião do seu "professor de gramática", eu te recomendo o livro _The Language Instinct: How the Mind Creates Language_, do Pinker. Lá você vai desenvolver mais a fundo os conceitos de língua, gramaticalidade, prescritivismo etc. Se você não conseguir achar esse livro na sua cidade, me manda uma private message que eu dou um jeito de te arrumar uma cópia.


----------



## Fericire

Pessoal, não vamos nos distanciar do tópico (que é sobre o novo Acordo Ortográfico!!).


----------



## Vanda

Exato, era o que eu dizer. Não vamos criticar os professores, justa ou injustamente. De volta ao tópico, por favor!


----------



## Vós

Ariel Knightly said:


> Vai por mim, ele não é tão bom quanto você pensa. Sabe_, _eu  sou professor também e tenho certeza de que há vários outros aqui no  fórum. Se o seu "professor de gramática" disse isso, é porque ele  acreditava no que estava dizendo. Agora, entre acreditar nisso e isso  ser um fato existe uma diferença estratosférica. Acho que o que está  acontecendo deveria te servir para desenvolver mais o seu senso crítico.  Tenho certeza de que, na próxima vez que o seu "professor" resolver *inventar *regras  por capricho ou mera ignorância, você já vai pensar duas vezes antes de  simplesmente acreditar no que ele está dizendo. Desconfie de tudo que  as pessoas te dizem e você vai se tornar um adulto mais consciente.  Lembra de quando te disseram que o Papai Noel tinha deixado seu presente  de baixo da árvore? Pois é, hoje você sabe que era tudo mentirinha. Um  dia - espero que logo - você vai entender que nunca deveria ter levado  muito a sério o seu "professor de gramática".
> 
> Sim, mas como você vai  conseguir perceber se fizer um pouquinho de força, o uso de _mas _e _e_  no começo de frases não tem nada de poético. Isso soa natural! É  simplesmente uma forma de expressar oposição ou adição a tudo que foi  dito até então, e não somente à oração anterior. Essa tal "licença  poética" de que você está falando tem a ver com a manipulação artística  da língua. É graças a ela que vemos formas criativas como _imaginavazinha_, que na fala/escrita padrão não seria algo comum. O caso das conjunções no começo de frases,  por outro lado, não tem nada de estranho/poético; trata-se apenas de  mais uma forma possível de se usar essas palavras, mesmo no registro  escrito formal. Se alguém te disse o contrário, essa pessoa estava  apenas mal-infirmada.
> 
> Não vão corrigir como errado não. A não ser que a  banca seja tão ignorante quanto o seu "professor de gramática". É muito  mais provável que você perca pontos por conta da dificuldade que você  tem com pontuação e com o uso excêntrico que você faz das formas _vós _e _tu_, que já deixaram de fazer parte há muito tempo do dialeto culto brasileiro.
> 
> Se você quiser entender melhor por que não deve levar muito a sério a opinião do seu "professor de gramática", eu te recomendo o livro _The Language Instinct: How the Mind Creates Language_, do Pinker. Lá você vai desenvolver mais a fundo os conceitos de língua, gramaticalidade, prescritivismo etc. Se você não conseguir achar esse livro na sua cidade, me manda uma private message que eu dou um jeito de te arrumar uma cópia.




É óbvio que não é estranho, apesar de ser agramatical.

Concordo que seja natural.

Não se pode, querer justificar o português com obras inglesas... o inglês nem mesmo é latino, mas obrigado pela recomendação.

Tu e vós é gramatical, e o tu não está em desuso como o vós. 

Tu deves acordar! Na redação segunda pessoa nem pensar, pelo menos, aqui na Bahia é assim que funciona.

Eu perguntarei a ele, a fonte, e digo mais, eu não sou nenhum zé que não filtra as informações, apenas a explicação dele faz sentindo, ou não faz.

Pergunte a gramática, até agora ninguém deu uma fonte da gramática dizendo que pode conjunção começar oração/período.

Por que Vanda não mostra uma posição? Vanda parece ser a mais sábia...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vós said:


> É óbvio que não é estranho, apesar de ser agramatical.
> 
> Concordo que seja natural.
> 
> Não se pode, querer justificar o português com obras inglesas... o inglês nem mesmo é latino, mas obrigado pela recomendação.
> 
> Tu e vós é gramatical, e o tu não está em desuso como o vós.
> 
> Tu deves acordar! Na redação segunda pessoa nem pensar, pelo menos, aqui na Bahia é assim que funciona.
> 
> Eu perguntarei a ele, a fonte, e digo mais, eu não sou nenhum zé que não filtra as informações, apenas a explicação dele faz sentindo.


OK. Now I'm officially giving up on you. 

Voltemos ao tópico!


----------



## Vanda

Eu disse que parassem de comentar sobre ''seu professor". É sério!


----------



## Vós

Eu concordo que não tenha mais acentos que eliminem os pronomes "tu" e "vós" e que substitua "nós" por a gente, o eliminando tambem.

Que possa se escrever tela, ao inves de, tê-la, mt, ao inves de, muito, e etc.

E que se posa escrever usando dois ponto e vírgula para expressar sentimento como:





Eu estô 

A lingua seria bem mais faciiiiiiiil

Que seja facultativo o uso de m ou n antes de p e b.

Pois a lingua deve ser facil e democratica, como no Brasil a nota do MEC e 3,6 tem um monte de gente analfabeta funcional quenao consegui intender a lingua por ela ser muito erudita ne?


----------



## Denis555

Esse assunto que gera tanta confusão, o dos 4 "por que/porque/porquê/por quê" e "por que[=qual] motivo" deveria sim ser regulado e simplificado. E isso deveria acontecer no Acordo Ortográfico, parece que eles se esqueceram desse ponto. Pois ao meu ver, é basicamente uma questão de ortografia. 

Minha opinião [Atenttion, foreigners: my opinion, that's not the rule]
Dou duas propostas
1) Simplificado. 2 formas:
*porquê* [junto e com acento, equivalente a why, because] e *por que *[=qual] motivo/razão/caminho [separado]

2) Simplificadíssimo. 1 forma:
*por que *[separado e sem acento para todos os casos]

Analisando as minhas duas propostas, eu acho que eu ficaria com a segunda opção porque é mais simples (e o novo acordo ortográfico preza a simplicidade em detrimento da pronúncia: 
Quilo e tranquilo [pronúncia diferente, mesma grafia]
Eu dei e idéia [pronúncia diferente] -> eu dei e ideia [agora, grafia igual] 

Simplificação da escrita, seguindo a tendência de reformas ortográficas anteriores: 
eu choro e o choro, pronúncias diferentes mas grafias iguais. [Antes: eu choro e o chôro, grafados diferentemente]


----------



## Fericire

Poderia ser «Porquê» para tudo e «Por que» para «Por que razão/motivo», mesmo. Realmente, seria uma boa!
Mas enfim, pessoal, o trema foi totalmente eliminado ou é facultativo seu uso?


----------



## Denis555

Fericire said:


> Poderia ser «Porquê» para tudo e «Por que» para «Por que razão/motivo», mesmo. Realmente, seria uma boa!
> Mas enfim, pessoal, o trema foi totalmente eliminado ou é facultativo seu uso?



Foi eliminado, ficando apenas em palabras estrangeiras aportuguesadas (mas que não têm nada a ver com a função do nosso trema). Ex.:
Resgate mülleriano


----------



## XiaoRoel

O trema ainda existe para marcar as diéreses nos textos poéticos. Mas só para isso.
Todo este assunto do trema em _tranquilo/tranquilo_ vêm da vacilação nas nossas línguas (estou a falar do galego e do português) da velha grafia latina para as labiovelares kw e gw, qu e gu, que no romance galego (e logo no portugués) seguiu duas possibilidades a pronúncia gw/qw ou a pronúncia g/k das duas possibilidades há avondos exemplos na dialectologia galega e na portuguesa (como nos propostos _supra_ *quilo* /kílu/ e *tranquilo* /trankwílu/ ou /trankílo/). O melhor, desde a minha modesta opinião, é deixar fora o trema que não tem nenhuma aplicação na língua geral agás esta marginal utilização.
Como já se tem dito até a saciedade, a escrita e a pronúncia não são a mesma coisa, mas estão intimamente relacionadas. O que tem que ter qualquer ortografia é coerência interna e só marcar diacriticamente valores gramaticais (que no fundo também são valores significativos). Assinalar diacríticamente (e ainda mais com um signo, o trema, sem nenhuma extensão no sistema ortográfico) distintas pronunciações dialectais ou idiolectais, não é o próprio da ortografia geral (ainda que se pode usar para notações de dialectologia e folclore).
Também o circunflexo tem que ser posto em dúvida. Marcar o timbre aberto ou fechado da vogal não tem interesse na ortografia geral.
As novas normas ortográficas, ainda longe da coerência absoluta, andam por esse caminho e deixam para a notação fonética e outras notações especiais, a bagagem de tremas, de graves, de agudos, de circunflexos. Com um só signo, /´/, cobrem-se bem as necessidades ortográficas.
Também, para mim, estaria em questão o /ss/, o esse geminado, que não representa num plano geral qualquer realidade linguística.
É uma opinião que poderia matizar muito mais e, se houver debate, com muito gosto matizá-las-ia.


----------



## Vós

As novas normas ortográficas, ainda longe da coerência absoluta, andam  por esse caminho e deixam para a notação fonética e outras notações  especiais, a bagagem de tremas, de graves, de agudos, de circunflexos.  Com um só signo, /´/, cobrem-se bem as necessidades ortográficas.

O que são notações fonéticas, como assim?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vós said:


> As novas normas ortográficas, ainda longe da coerência absoluta, andam  por esse caminho e deixam para a notação fonética e outras notações  especiais, a bagagem de tremas, de graves, de agudos, de circunflexos.  Com um só signo, /´/, cobrem-se bem as necessidades ortográficas.
> 
> O que são notações fonéticas, como assim?


Isso é uma transcrição fonética: [tɾɐ̃ʃkɾiˈsɐ̃ʊ̯̃ foˈnɛtʃikɐ]. O texto está dizendo que a ortografia oficial não se propõe a representar todos os detalhes fonéticos da língua; esse é o papel da transcrição fonética.


----------



## Denis555

XiaoRoel said:


> [...](como nos propostos _supra_ *quilo* /kílu/ e *tranquilo* /trankwílu/ ou /trankílo/). O melhor, desde a minha modesta opinião, é deixar fora o trema que não tem nenhuma aplicação na língua geral agás esta marginal utilização.[...]
> 
> [...]Também, para mim, estaria em questão o /ss/, o esse geminado, que não representa num plano geral qualquer realidade linguística. [...]



Você deve estar falando de uma perspectiva galega, pois se for da perspectiva da língua portuguesa, há, sim, diferença clara entre a pronúncia de quilo /kílu/ e tranquilo /trankwílu/, nunca /trankílo/ (como em espanhol ou vascilante (pelo que me parece) em galego).

Que eu saiba em português acontece um caso do que você falou: liquido /likídu/ ou /likwídu/. No entanto, na maioria das vezes não há variantes: 
linguistica /lingwístika/, guerra /ghéha/, cinquenta /sinkwênta/, quero /kéru/, etc <-não existe outra possibilidade de pronúncia.

O /ss/ representa, sim, uma diferença em português. Apenas 1 "s" entre vogais tem som de /z/ SEMPRE: casa /káza/, visita /vizíta/, peso /pêzu/ etc
Ao passo que "ss" usamos entre vogais quando queremos representar o som de "s": passo /pásu/ , sossego /sosêgu/, etc ou utilizamos o ç com essa mesma função: faço /fásu/, caça /kása/, açucar /asúka/ <-na pronúncia da maioria dos brasileiros o "r" final fica mudo.



XiaoRoel said:


> [...] As novas normas ortográficas, ainda longe da coerência absoluta, andam por esse caminho e deixam para a notação fonética e outras notações especiais, a bagagem de tremas, de graves, de agudos, de circunflexos. Com um só signo, /´/, cobrem-se bem as necessidades ortográficas.
> [...]





Concordo plenamente com isso! O "ê" e o "ô" nem sempre são reprensentados na escrita de hoje:
eu peso /pézu/ (verbo pesar) e o peso /pêzu/ (substantivo)
eu olho /ólhu/ (verbo olhar) e o olho /ôlhu/ (substantivo)

Logo, poderiam cair também em Antônio, econômico, Quênia, etc e ficaríamos só com a variante portuguesa: António, económico, Quénia, etc. 
Isso é o pecado do Acordo Ortográfico. Não unificou totalmente as ortografias brasileira e portuguesa. Tem uns casos ainda mais complicados de unificação das ortografias, mas isso vamos deixar para outra postagem.


----------



## Alentugano

Denis555 said:


> Logo, poderiam cair também em Antônio, econômico, Quênia, etc e ficaríamos só com a variante portuguesa: António, económico, Quénia, etc.
> Isso é o pecado do Acordo Ortográfico. Não unificou totalmente as ortografias brasileira e portuguesa. Tem uns casos ainda mais complicados de unificação das ortografias, mas isso vamos deixar para outra postagem.


_
Antônio, econômico, Quênia - _estas palavras não eram acentuadas no português do início do século XX, essa acentuação nem faz muita falta. Será que o acordo teve medo de ir longe demais? No entanto, não teve problema em retirar certos acentos que ainda são úteis...vá-se entender.


----------



## mglenadel

O problema de se grafar 'António' no Brasil é que há diferença de pronúncia entre 'Antônio' e 'António'.


----------



## Alentugano

mglenadel said:


> O problema de se grafar 'António' no Brasil é que há diferença de pronúncia entre 'Antônio' e 'António'.


O problema de se grafar 'Antônio' em Portugal é que há diferença de pronúncia entre 'Antônio' e 'António'.


----------



## mglenadel

...................


----------



## Denis555

Alentugano said:


> O problema de se grafar 'Antônio' em Portugal é que há diferença de pronúncia entre 'Antônio' e 'António'.



É justamente isso que eu queria dizer. Diferenças há, mas por que ser tão preciso com isso quando não se é com outros casos? 
Eu choro (ó) x o choro (ô)

Eu particularmente não pronuncio António/Antônio nem (ó) nem (ô), pronuncio nasalmente "Antõnio", mais ou menos assim /ãtõniu/.


Uma pergunta aos portugueses: Há diferença na pronúncia do "e" em Quénia e influência?
Por o "e" estar antes de um "n" ou "m", eu pronuncio nos dois casos: ẽ . Quẽnia e influẽncia
Como faço com A.na /ãna/, va.mos /vãmus/, van.ta.gem /vãtágẽĩ/ O "a" fica nasal (ã) antes de "n/m" dentro da mesma sílaba ou não.


----------



## Alentugano

Denis555 said:


> Uma pergunta aos portugueses: Há diferença na pronúncia do "e" em Quénia e influência?


 Sim, Denis, há diferença. Em Quénia, o "e" é aberto, como na pronuncia brasileira da palavra ideia.


----------



## mglenadel

Acredito que, por se tratar de um caso em que o contexto do resto da frase deixa suficientemente claro se 'choro' é substantivo ou verbo, a acentuação se faz desnecessária. Porém, o não-uso de acentuação nos acabará levando ao extremo da língua inglesa, na qual, por não haver regra clara de grafia, o grande desafio dos que lha aprendem é soletrar (daí a importância de 'spelling bees' e de corretor ortográfico em processadores de texto).


----------



## Ariel Knightly

mglenadel said:


> Acredito que, por se tratar de um caso em que o contexto do resto da frase deixa suficientemente claro se 'choro' é substantivo ou verbo, a acentuação se faz desnecessária. Porém, *o não-uso de acentuação nos acabará levando ao extremo da língua inglesa, na qual, por não haver regra clara de grafia, o grande desafio dos que lha aprendem é soletrar* (daí a importância de 'spelling bees' e de corretor ortográfico em processadores de texto).


Não precisa exagerar, né? Uma ortografia oficial nunca vai poder ter a mesma precisão da transcrição fonética. Isso só seria possível em um mundo irreal onde todos pronunciassem todas as palavras do mesmo jeito o tempo todo. Uma vez que esse mundo não existe, nunca existiu nem nunca vai existir, dada a natureza diversa da questão da abertura das vogais médias em português, é bastante razoável que alguns defendam que a queda do acento circunflexo seria uma forma mais neutra de representar todos os dialetos da língua. Que haja acentos apenas  para marcar aquilo que for fonologicamente relevante. Com certeza a soletração seria muito mais fácil se você só precisasse transcrever foneticamente as realizações concretas do seu próprio idioleto, mas a ortografia oficial se propõe a retrarar algo mais abstrato que isso. Agora, concordo com você que essa abstração da ortografia não precisa ser levada a limites tão extremos como parece acontecer com a escrita padrão da língua inglesa.


----------



## Istriano

Trankilo existe sim, na gíria carioca. 
_Tudo trankilo?_


----------



## Istriano

Denis555 said:


> Eu particularmente não pronuncio António/Antônio nem (ó) nem (ô), pronuncio nasalmente "Antõnio", mais ou menos assim /ãtõniu/.


 Eu também.
Também pronuncio _contém _e _contêm _da maneira igual  _Tem _e _têm _também.

Pronúncias António e Antuónio são frequentes no Sudeste (S. Paulo, Rio)...

Aliás, hoje em dia, você pode ver tanto _Antonia _(sem acento, à italiana/espanhola) como _Malú _(com acento, à espanhola).


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Não precisa exagerar, né? Uma ortografia oficial nunca vai poder ter a mesma precisão da transcrição fonética.


Mas isso é meio óbvio, ou não? Porque a intenção da ortografia não é representar uma particularidade, que é o que a transcrição fonética faz, mas sim homogeneizar a linguagem entre os vários falantes de uma mesma língua.

Ou seja: uma é pra todo mundo e a outra, para uma ou outra pessoa. Para representar o particular, a notação tem que ser mais complexa, mesmo. E a recíproca é verdadeira: o geral é mais simples de se representar.


----------



## Vós

Nada, deixava cada um como tava e cada um desenvolvia sozinho nenhum nem outro deixaria de ser português, e acredito que a ortografia como estava antes não matava ninguém para deixar ou não de entender o português das outras nações...

Simplificá-la não poderia, e estão a inglesá-la mesmo quando deveria voltar as raízes.

A ortografia nunca dirá como uma palavra é dita nas várias maneiras de dizer a mesma mas sim indica a sonoridade padrão e oficial que se deveria ter, o trema deveria ser facultativo, e circunflexo sim não pode deixar de botar, porque quem fala uma palavra com entonação errada falou errado mas muitas vezes a sociedade aceita nós falamos assim e tal, mas acontece que existirá sempre um referêncial para segurar essas oscilações e um entendimento conjunto não se perca.


----------



## uchi.m

mglenadel said:


> Porém, o não-uso de acentuação nos acabará levando ao extremo da língua inglesa, na qual, por não haver regra clara de grafia, o grande desafio dos que lha aprendem é soletrar (daí a importância de 'spelling bees' e de corretor ortográfico em processadores de texto).


Eu acho que o problema da soletração da língua inglesa é a não coerência entre a ortografia e sua sonoridade. Há um apego muito grande em se manter a ortografia como material historiográfico, por assim dizer, no inglês.

Há essa preocupação na formação de palavras do nosso vernáculo?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Isso aqui é um fórum ou um campeonato de quem tem a mente mais brilhante?  Não é melhor treinar um pouco e ir num campeonato de vale-tudo, também?
> Outra coisa é que, muito provavelmente, a moderação do fórum esteja um pouco ausente. *Banir *também é tarefa do moderador. Além de rir, chorar e passar momentos juntos, fazem parte mediar conflitos e aconselhar detratores e vítimas.
> Mas quem sou eu pra dizer alguma coisa? Quase me crucificaram, um dia desses mesmo. Na TVNo purgatório.
> 
> Mas, cá entre nós: veremos se o céu é melhor. Eu acho que é. _Muito _melhor


Talvez você não tenha notado, mas diferente do seu _post_, no outro havia algum conteúdo sendo discutido. De fato, a pressa e a sinceridade fizeram com que a linguagem talvez não saísse da forma mais afável possível, mas para que desenterrar esse defunto? 



Denis555 said:


> Eu particularmente não pronuncio  António/Antônio nem (ó) nem (ô), pronuncio nasalmente "Antõnio", mais ou  menos assim /ãtõniu/.


Que eu saiba, pelo menos em português brasileiro, toda vogal torna-se nasal quando acentuada antes de uma consoante nasal. 

c*a*ma - [ˈkɐ̃mɐ] 
b*o*nus - [ˈbõnʊʃ]
t*ê*nis - [ˈtẽnɪʃ]
Ant*ô*nio - [ɐ̃ⁿˈtõnjʊ]

A não ser que eu esteja enganado, pronúncias como [ˈkamɐ], [ɐ̃ⁿˈtɔnjʊ] e [ɐ̃ⁿˈtonjʊ]  parecem malformadas para os ouvidos dos brasileiros; aqui a nasalização parece ser obrigatória. Também se nasaliza a vogal seguida de consoante nasal em  final de palavra - ficando em geral ditongada - ou antes de consoante  nasal seguida de consoante.

v*a*ntag*e*m - [vɐ̃ⁿˈtaʒẽɪ̯̃]
v*e*nto - [ˈvẽⁿtʊ] ou [ˈvẽɪ̯̃ⁿtʊ]* no sotaque paulistano
b*o*m - [ˈbõʊ̯̃] ou [ˈbõ]* no sotaque baiano

*Estou me baseando na fala dos paulistanos e baianos que eu conheço.



			
				Istriano said:
			
		

> Também pronuncio _contém _e _contêm _da maneira igual  _Tem _e _têm _também.


Isso acontece porque se tratam de vogais seguidas de consoantes nasais em final de palavra. 

contém, contêm, tem, têm, bem, sem, vintém... > [-ẽɪ̯̃]



> Pronúncias António e Antuónio são frequentes no Sudeste (S. Paulo, Rio)...


Se esse acento agudo significar que o _o_  não é nasalizado, então acho que você pode não ter observado direito a  forma como as pessoas realmente falam. Talvez até haja variação  quanto a algumas características articulatórias, mas a nasalidade está  sempre lá, não?

-------------[EDIT]----------------

Istriano, acho que agora entendi o que você quis dizer. Você estava se referindo à abertura da vogal em _António_, e não sugerindo uma ausência de nasalidade, não é isso? Acho que você está certo. É como se em alguns dialetos a nasal em vez de [õ] fosse algo mais próximo de um [ɔ̃], né? Engraçado você mencionar o _Antuónio_, porque outro dia conheci uma velhinha em Copacabana que falava assim. Acho que esse jeito de falar é associado ao estereótipo "perua velha" que nós temos no Rio.


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Talvez você não tenha notado, mas diferente do seu _post_, no outro havia algum conteúdo sendo discutido. De fato, a pressa e a sinceridade fizeram com que a linguagem talvez não saísse da forma mais afável possível, mas para que desentarrar esse defunto?


Certo, desculpe-me pelo tom da minha conversa também. Foi removida.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ando a procurar um relatório que fixen para uma série de encontros de lingüistas e escritores que houve na Galiza na época do Acordo aló pelos últimos anos oitenta do século XX. Quando o achar, hei-no publicar no meu blogue e darei cá a ligação.
Lembro um dos meus argumentos que vinha dizer que uma ortografía não tem que ser um método para extrangeiros. Isto tinha a ver coa notação das abertas e das fechadas que é inútil. O falante já sabe como é, segundo o sotaque da sua terra.


----------



## Istriano

Eu pronuncio

 v*a*ntag*e*m - [vɐ̃ˈtaʒẽɪ̯̃]
v*e*nto - [ˈvẽtʊ]

ɐ̃ e não ɐ̃ⁿ,
uma francesa já comentou isso comigo, a gente no Nordeste fala mais parecido com eles. 
Nossas vogais nasais são mais ''puras'', sem esse apoiozinho consonantal. 
Ou seja pronuncio _som da amiga_ como _sonda amiga_, e vice versa


----------



## Vós

Istriano isso é apenas o falar rápido.

Eu vi a galera viu todo mundo viu.



Ariel Knightly said:


> Talvez você não tenha notado, mas diferente do seu _post_, no outro havia algum conteúdo sendo discutido. De fato, a pressa e a sinceridade fizeram com que a linguagem talvez não saísse da forma mais afável possível, mas para que desenterrar esse defunto?
> 
> Que eu saiba, pelo menos em português brasileiro, toda vogal torna-se nasal quando acentuada antes de uma consoante nasal.
> 
> c*a*ma - [ˈkɐ̃mɐ]
> b*o*nus - [ˈbõnʊʃ]
> t*ê*nis - [ˈtẽnɪʃ]
> Ant*ô*nio - [ɐ̃ⁿˈtõnjʊ]
> 
> A não ser que eu esteja enganado, pronúncias como [ˈkamɐ], [ɐ̃ⁿˈtɔnjʊ] e [ɐ̃ⁿˈtonjʊ]  parecem malformadas para os ouvidos dos brasileiros; aqui a nasalização parece ser obrigatória. Também se nasaliza a vogal seguida de consoante nasal em  final de palavra - ficando em geral ditongada - ou antes de consoante  nasal seguida de consoante.
> 
> v*a*ntag*e*m - [vɐ̃ⁿˈtaʒẽɪ̯̃]
> v*e*nto - [ˈvẽⁿtʊ] ou [ˈvẽɪ̯̃ⁿtʊ]* no sotaque paulistano
> b*o*m - [ˈbõʊ̯̃] ou [ˈbõ]* no sotaque baiano
> 
> *Estou me baseando na fala dos paulistanos e baianos que eu conheço.
> 
> Isso acontece porque se tratam de vogais seguidas de consoantes nasais em final de palavra.
> 
> contém, contêm, tem, têm, bem, sem, vintém... > [-ẽɪ̯̃]
> 
> Se esse acento agudo significar que o _o_  não é nasalizado, então acho que você pode não ter observado direito a  forma como as pessoas realmente falam. Talvez até haja variação  quanto a algumas características articulatórias, mas a nasalidade está  sempre lá, não?
> 
> -------------[EDIT]----------------
> 
> Istriano, acho que agora entendi o que você quis dizer. Você estava se referindo à abertura da vogal em _António_, e não sugerindo uma ausência de nasalidade, não é isso? Acho que você está certo. É como se em alguns dialetos a nasal em vez de [õ] fosse algo mais próximo de um [ɔ̃], né? Engraçado você mencionar o _Antuónio_, porque outro dia conheci uma velhinha em Copacabana que falava assim. Acho que esse jeito de falar é associado ao estereótipo "perua velha" que nós temos no Rio.



Nada tu apelaste para as palavras ruins porque tu não tinhas argumento!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Eu pronuncio
> 
> v*a*ntag*e*m - [vɐ̃ˈtaʒẽɪ̯̃]
> v*e*nto - [ˈvẽtʊ]
> 
> ɐ̃ e não ɐ̃ⁿ,
> uma francesa já comentou isso comigo, a gente no Nordeste fala mais parecido com eles.
> Nossas vogais nasais são mais ''puras'', sem esse apoiozinho consonantal.
> Ou seja pronuncio _som da amiga_ como _sonda amiga_, e vice versa


É verdade. A maioria das transcrições que eu usei representam a pronúncia padrão do Rio de Janeiro. No colégio, nós tínhamos uma professora de português nordestinha* que vivia pedindo para que lêssemos a "questão número u", pronunciando o número como se fosse a letra nasalizada. Como nós éramos muito bobos, achávamos isso engraçadíssimo. A gente perguntava só de implicância: "É a questão número 1 ou a letra u, professora?" 

*Para falar a verdade, eu não sei se ela era nordestina ou se ela de repente só tinha mesmo algum problema de dicção.


----------



## Vós

Ariel Knightly said:


> É verdade. A maioria das transcrições que eu usei representam a pronúncia padrão do Rio de Janeiro. No colégio, nós tínhamos uma professora de português nordestinha* que vivia pedindo para que lêssemos a "questão número u", pronunciando o número como se fosse a letra nasalizada. Como nós éramos muito bobos, achávamos isso engraçadíssimo. A gente perguntava só de implicância: "É a questão número 1 ou a letra u, professora?"
> 
> *Para falar a verdade, eu não sei se ela era nordestina ou se ela de repente só tinha mesmo algum problema de dicção.



Qual a diferença de um e u nasalizado?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vós said:


> Qual a diferença de um e u nasalizado?


Bom,  aí na sua terra não existe diferença. Aqui, nós fechamos um pouco os  lábios no final. Essa professora de que falei, inclusive, para tentar  imitar a nossa pronúncia, tentava se "corrigir" seguindo a vogal com uma  nasal bilabial: [ũm]. Não era exatamente igual ao que a gente falava,  mas com isso ela já conseguia cessar um pouco a gozação.

Outra diferença do dialeto nordestino é a interferência indistinta que a vogal sofre da consoante nasal que segue. Acredito que aí vocês pronunciem _banana_, _caneta _e _caminho _como [bɐ̃ˈnɐ̃nɐ], [kɐ̃ˈnetɐ] e [kɐ̃ˈmĩɲʊ]; enquanto aqui o padrão já é [baˈnɐ̃nɐ], [kaˈnetɐ] e [kaˈmĩɲʊ].


----------



## Vós

-.- Sinceramente a nasalidade é uma marca do português, e pelo que já sei essas diferenças são quase aproximadas de zero.

É o tipo de coisa que não existe.

A tendência aqui é que nós tendemos a aglutinação como:

Falamos nestante, em vez de, neste instante, mas isso é o aspecto da fluência.

Outra coisa que vejo é que aqui fala-se "gritanto", mas é díficil dizer hoje em dia um homem da metrópole tende a falar pela pronúncia padrão da língua.

E realmente a palavra banana é um exemplo um tanto díficil porque é uma palavra que em muitas línguas tem o mesmo som, banana é banana e já escutei cariocas, paulistas e sulistas falando banana e todos falam do mesmo jeito, a não ser se quiser enfeitar a fala com alguma coisa esquisita.

Caneta é caneta, caminho é caminho não tem várias oralidades... não criadas pela gramática.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vós said:


> É o tipo de coisa que não existe.





> Caneta é caneta, caminho é caminho não tem várias oralidades... não criadas pela gramática.


Entendi. Escuta, Vós, você também participa de fóruns de fisiatria e bioética?...


----------



## Vós

Essa questão do falar do dialeto é uma coisa que tende a ser feita pela má instrução da língua na raíz, então o indíviduo imita o jeito de falar das pessoas ao seu redor, mas o homem da metrópole tende hoje a falar como nos jornais o mais próximo da fonética que a gramática propõe.

Não sei se falei grego...


----------



## Alentugano

*Mas* o Acordo Ortográfico é, como o nome indica, apenas ortográfico, só modifica a escrita. Não pretende afectar dialectos, nem o jeito de falar... Já não sei bem o que estamos discutindo aqui.


----------



## uchi.m

Alentugano said:


> Já não sei bem o que estamos discutindo aqui.


E alguém sabe? Hahaha


----------



## Fericire

Sobre a questão de «econômico» e «económico» (e afins): poderia ser usado somente o acento agudo; afinal, não há necessidade de mostrar se a vogal é aberta ou fechada. A acentuação é basicamente feita para sabermos qual é a sílaba tônica.


----------



## Vós

Então acaba com o acento circunflexo? 

Eu sou contra.


----------



## Istriano

Fericire said:


> Sobre a questão de «econômico» e «económico» (e afins): poderia ser usado somente o acento agudo; afinal, não há necessidade de mostrar se a vogal é aberta ou fechada. A acentuação é basicamente feita para sabermos qual é a sílaba tônica.



Então se escreveria  _bebé, fólego, vocé, esófago?_
Continuando, também se poderia suprimir o til:  _náo, coraçáo, emoçóes._ 
sã se esceveria _san_, para não confundir com Sá...
_avô _se escreveria _avó_, e _avó_:  _ávó_.

Em italiano houve uma bagunça ortográfica e agora ninguém sabe escever nem falar correto,
as pessoas escrevem  *ventitre*' ou *ventitrè *em vez *ventitré*;  *perche*' ou *perchè *em vez de *perché*...
No Norte da Itália as pessoas pronunciam _ventitré, perché _com a vogal aberta e querem mostrar isso na escrita, daí põem o acento errado: _ventitrè, perchè..._
É como se eu escrevesse Antõnio, quilõmetro numa tese, num livro...

Na Itália eles nem ensinam a ortografia e ortoepia na escola, daí todo mundo escreve como quiser, agora está na moda usar o apóstrofo em vez de qualquer
acento gráfico:  _perché _vira _perche'_, _caffè _vira_ caffe' _ Uma moça me falou que na escola eles recomendaram escrever com *ā* ou *a'* em vez de *à* (_volontà_)...
Nosso acordo não é perfeito, mas pelo menos não é tão iletrado como o italiano usado nas revistas italianas que estão cheias de palavras mal-escritas (_perchè, volonta', un pò_).


----------



## machadinho

Eu ainda acho que o  melhor seria adotar símbolos fonéticos na escrita. Cada um escreveria como fala, com todas as particularidades dialetais e demais idiossincrasias. Não faria mais sentido falar em ortografia. É por inércia—pesada mas ainda assim inércia—que conservamos o sistema atual.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Então se escreveria  _bebé, fólego, vocé, esófago?_
> Continuando, também se poderia suprimir o til:  _náo, coraçáo, emoçóes._
> sã se esceveria _san_, para não confundir com Sá...
> _avô _se escreveria _avó_, e _avó_:  _ávó_.


'Tá achando que travesti é bagunça? O circunflexo poderia ser mantido onde fosse fonologicamente relevante, como nos pares _avô _e _avó _e _fôrma _e _forma_, por exemplo.  E o til não marca acento, e sim nasalidade.


----------



## Outsider

Istriano said:


> Então se escreveria  _bebé, fólego, vocé, esófago?_
> Continuando, também se poderia suprimir o til:  _náo, coraçáo, emoçóes._
> sã se esceveria _san_, para não confundir com Sá...
> _avô _se escreveria _avó_, e _avó_:  _ávó_.


Ou algo desse género. Era uma solução também. A qualidade da vogal tónica praticamente só tem importância nas palavras agudas.* Experimente escrever usando acento agudo ou circunflexo na última sílaba das palavras, mas usando só acento agudo nas sílabas anteriores (ou só circunflexo, tanto faz). Assim.

você, avô, avó e bebé/bebê mas fólego, esófago, económico, Amazónia, importáncia

Acho que não vai ter dificuldades em entender o texto.

 As nasais podem ser tratadas como um caso à parte (nem sempre são tónicas), embora também o til também se pudesse dispensar.

*P.S. E mesmo em palavras agudas não são tantos assim os pares mínimos.


----------



## englishmania

Num jornal lê-se _Greve geral contra plano de austeridade pára o país_.

Com o novo acordo ortográfico, este "pára" perderá.

Sim, é tudo "muito bonito", "vê-se pelo contexto"... mas não me digam que não se vai perder algum tempo a perceber se é "pára" ou "para" nalguns casos.



*Não estou a comentar directamente sobre nada que foi dito anteriormente neste tópico. Apenas me deparei com esta frase e "desabafei"/achei que poderia não ser assim tão fácil de interpretar à primeira vista, como outras.


----------



## Istriano

Mas em espanhol não se faz a distinção entre _para _e _para_, e mesmo assim, nunca vi uma manchete com conteúdo ambíguo. 
(_Crisis para Portugal_; _Paro en Portugal_ =_ (eu) paro em Portugal; (o) desemprego em Portugal_).


----------



## uchi.m

Istriano said:


> Mas em espanhol não se faz a distinção entre _para _e _para_, e mesmo assim, nunca vi uma manchete com conteúdo ambíguo.
> (_Crisis para Portugal_; _Paro en Portugal_ =_ (eu) paro em Portugal; (o) desemprego em Portugal_).


Você anda lendo muitos jornais com fotos; o dia que você pegar um livro cheio de letrinhas, eu quero ver kkk


> Paraba para para a apara parar de mexer do lugar.


----------



## gvergara

Gostaria de saber se a gente que se opôs ao acordo desde o começo (pelo menos parcialmente) o emprega atualmente ou não. Quer dizer, suponho que alguém que não se sinta cômodo omitindo o trema continue a escrevê-lo no dia-a-dia, mas o que se passa quando se tem de ser mais formal? Tem situações em que seja de rigor o emprego das "novas" regras (postulação a borsas, por exemplo)? Desde já obrigado

Gonçalo


----------



## Istriano

Me parece que o acordo não ''pegou'' em Portugal.


----------



## gvergara

Ou seja, ninguém esteve de "acordo"  ?


----------



## Macunaíma

gvergara said:


> Gostaria de saber se a gente que se opôs ao acordo desde o começo (pelo menos parcialmente) o emprega atualmente ou não. Quer dizer, suponho que alguém que não se sinta cômodo omitindo o trema continue a escrevê-lo no dia-a-dia, mas o que se passa quando se tem de ser mais formal? Tem situações em que seja de rigor o emprego das "novas" regras (postulação a borsas, por exemplo)? Desde já obrigado
> 
> Gonçalo



Eu estou adotando algumas mudanças, muito a contragosto. Mas certas coisas simplesmente não me descem goela abaixo: benfeito, micro-ondas, para em lugar de pára, entre outras. Já estou me habituando a não acentuar os ditongos nas paroxítonas (ideia, joia). Estou elaborando o meu luto do trema )), que eu ainda emprego ora sim, ora não. 

Esse acordo é de uma inutilidade e de uma arbitrariedade inacreditáveis.


----------



## gvergara

Mas só depende da gente o acordo vingar


----------



## J. Bailica

Eu vou usando este forum para me habituar, mas só quando me lembro - e do que me lembro ou sei; porque apenas tenho mais ou menos presente as mudanças nalguns vocábulos: fato, direto, ótimo, espetador (este acho a máximo: não me é possível (ainda) não asssociar a palavra a alguém que usa um espeto, porque sem o 'c' o segundo 'e' fica fechado; e nem é desadequado, vendo bem, porque grande parte dos programas de TV não passam de grandes e inchados balões de ar, que muito apetece espetar de agulhão em punho!!!).

Fora do forum estou de fora Não é propriamente por 'ser contra'; tenho-me sobretudo fundamentado nos sagrados princípios do menor esforço, da soberana preguiça: enquanto o meu corre(?)tor do Word não mudar, eu também não mudo (aliás, ele é que me há-de ensinar, quando se der ao trabalho de aprender, que eu não estou para fazer o seu trabalho


----------



## patriota

No Brasil, pronunciamos o cê dessa palavra, então continuamos a escrever espe*c*tador.


----------



## SãoEnrique

patriota said:


> No Brasil, pronunciamos o cê dessa palavra, então continuamos a escrever espe*c*tador.



O "c" nesta palavra pronuncia-se, né?


----------



## Rhetorica

Já desisti de combater contra o acordo ortográfico, porque já fiz tudo o que tinha a meu alcance e não resultou em nada. Há uns anos criei uma petição contra a implementação do acordo ortográfico que, com cerca de 5000 assinaturas, levei à Assembleia da República Portuguesa para discussão. Claro que não houve discussão nenhuma. Após a menção formal da petição, já no fim do plenário, os poucos deputados que restavam na sala aproveitaram para lançar mais uns bitaites contra o governo ("o governo disse que ia implementar o acordo e ainda não o fez! O governo nunca cumpre o que diz!", etc) e ficaram-se por aí. Discussão sobre o conteúdo da petição, zero.

Depois deste fiasco, o meu combate agora é meramente pessoal. Recuso-me a escrever segundo o acordo e assim continuarei até me forçarem.

Que os outros queiram seguir o acordo, já não posso nada contra isso. No entanto, ainda me restam forças para chamar a atenção do J. Bailica para o facto de que a palavra *facto *continua a escrever-se com *C *em Portugal, visto que este nunca deixou de ser pronunciado.



J. Bailica said:


> Eu vou usando este forum para me habituar, mas só quando me lembro - e do que me lembro ou sei; porque apenas tenho mais ou menos presente as mudanças nalguns vocábulos: fato , direto, ótimo, espetador (este acho a máximo: não me é possível (ainda) não asssociar a palavra a alguém que usa um espeto, porque sem o 'c' o segundo 'e' fica fechado; e nem é desadequado, vendo bem, porque grande parte dos programas de TV não passam de grandes e inchados balões de ar, que muito apetece espetar de agulhão em punho!!!).



Quanto a "espectador", grande parte das pessoas em Portugal articula igualmente o C, pelo que a palavra pode continuar a ser escrita da mesma maneira.


----------



## patriota

SãoEnrique said:


> O "c" nesta palavra pronuncia-se, né?


Sim, foi o que eu disse. Cê é o nome da letra C.


----------



## marta12

Istriano said:


> Me parece que o acordo não ''pegou'' em Portugal.



Não é bem assim.
Já se escreve segundo o acordo ortográfico em todos os jornais (algumas vezes com erros) e os livros escolares também já apresentam a nova ortografia.


----------



## gvergara

marta12 said:


> Não é bem assim.
> Já se escreve segundo o acordo ortográfico em todos os jornais (algumas vezes com erros) e os livros escolares também já apresentam a nova ortografia.


Mas talvez o Istriano se refira às pessoas que "nasceu sem acordo" e a como elas tem reagido a ele (a qual era minha dúvida, de fato). De certo, editores e jornalistas devem fazer o trabalho deles consoante o acordo, mas quem sabe se na vida privada deles, no dia-a-dia, o empregam mesmo.


----------



## moura

Eu que, agora por dever de ofício, tenho de escrever segundo o novo acordo, deparo-me com as excepções, o que é a coisa mais abradacabrante que podia existir. Ou seja, um termo diz-se de terminada maneira, mas se for outro parecido já se pode dizer assim ou assado. 
Por exemplo, excreve-se para-lamas, com hífen, mas escreve-se paraquedas sem hífen...
Escreve-se facto com c, mas escreve-se acto sem c...
Muitas vezes o meu próprio corrector não assinala e tenho de andar na Internet ver como o novo acordo diz que se faça.
Etc, etc, etc.
Autenticamente uma brincadeira de crianças.


----------



## Vanda

E eu, ao fazer capacitação para professores, quase tenho uma síncope na parte dos hífens. Depois das regras gerais, aparecem aquelas delícias como - se a palavra tem tradição por si mesma (digo a eles para perguntarem às palavras se elas pertencem as famílias quatrocentonas)' ou palavras que "têm autonomia"......Fala sério!


----------



## J. Bailica

Rhetorica said:


> Já desisti de combater contra o acordo ortográfico, porque já fiz tudo o que tinha a meu alcance e não resultou em nada. Há uns anos criei uma petição contra a implementação do acordo ortográfico que, com cerca de 5000 assinaturas, levei à Assembleia da República Portuguesa para discussão. Claro que não houve discussão nenhuma. Após a menção formal da petição, já no fim do plenário, os poucos deputados que restavam na sala aproveitaram para lançar mais uns bitaites contra o governo ("o governo disse que ia implementar o acordo e ainda não o fez! O governo nunca cumpre o que diz!", etc) e ficaram-se por aí. Discussão sobre o conteúdo da petição, zero.
> 
> Depois deste fiasco, o meu combate agora é meramente pessoal. Recuso-me a escrever segundo o acordo e assim continuarei até me forçarem.
> 
> Que os outros queiram seguir o acordo, já não posso nada contra isso. No entanto, ainda me restam forças para chamar a atenção do J. Bailica para o facto de que a palavra *facto *continua a escrever-se com *C *em Portugal, visto que este nunca deixou de ser pronunciado.
> 
> 
> 
> Quanto a "espectador", grande parte das pessoas em Portugal articula igualmente o C, pelo que a palavra pode continuar a ser escrita da mesma maneira.




Então desisto.


----------



## Denis555

J. Bailica said:


> Rhetorica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Já desisti de combater contra o acordo  ortográfico, porque já fiz tudo o que tinha a meu alcance e não resultou  em nada. Há uns anos criei uma petição contra a implementação do acordo  ortográfico que, com cerca de 5000 assinaturas, levei à Assembleia da  República Portuguesa para discussão. Claro que não houve discussão  nenhuma. Após a menção formal da petição, já no fim do plenário, os  poucos deputados que restavam na sala aproveitaram para lançar mais uns  bitaites contra o governo ("o governo disse que ia implementar o acordo e  ainda não o fez! O governo nunca cumpre o que diz!", etc) e ficaram-se  por aí. Discussão sobre o conteúdo da petição, zero.
> 
> Depois deste fiasco, o meu combate agora é meramente pessoal. Recuso-me a  escrever segundo o acordo e assim continuarei até me forçarem.
> 
> Que os outros queiram seguir o acordo, já não posso nada contra isso. No  entanto, ainda me restam forças para chamar a atenção do J. Bailica  para o facto de que a palavra *facto *continua a escrever-se com *C *em Portugal, visto que este nunca deixou de ser pronunciado.
> 
> 
> 
> Quanto a "espectador", grande parte das pessoas em Portugal articula  igualmente o C, pelo que a palavra pode continuar a ser escrita da mesma  maneira.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Então desisto.
Click to expand...


Eu também desisto! Vamos voltar *á orthographia* de 100 *annos atraz*: 
http://blogs.estadao.com.br/cem-anos-atras/

Não, pensando melhor, por que nos limitarmos a tão pouco? Vamos voltar à ortografia de 500 anos atrás!

Qual seria a razão LÓGICA de a ortografia em que fomos alfabetizados ser JUSTAMENTE a perfeita? 
Estamos apenas presos dentro duma bolha que é a nossa existência de tempo e espaço, ou pior ainda, na bolha do período e lugar da nossa alfabetização... A língua portuguesa não se limita à nossa existência, existia antes de nós e existirá depois de nós.


----------



## Rhetorica

Denis555 said:


> Eu também desisto! Vamos voltar *á orthographia* de 100 *annos atraz*:
> http://blogs.estadao.com.br/cem-anos-atras/
> 
> Não, pensando melhor, por que nos limitarmos a tão pouco? Vamos voltar à ortografia de 500 anos atrás!
> 
> Qual seria a razão LÓGICA de a ortografia em que fomos alfabetizados ser JUSTAMENTE a perfeita?
> Estamos apenas presos dentro duma bolha que é a nossa existência de tempo e espaço, ou pior ainda, na bolha do período e lugar da nossa alfabetização... A língua portuguesa não se limita à nossa existência, existia antes de nós e existirá depois de nós.



Não é essa a questão. O meu combate não é pela manutenção da ortografia actual, é contra a arbitrariedade deste acordo, criado artificialmente, não em prol da nossa língua, mas como uma moeda de troca com meros fins económicos. Não consegue ver isso?

Novas regras de hifenização aleatórias, criação de novas grafias duplas, queda de algumas letras mudas mas manutenção de outras, introdução do livre-arbítrio na ortografia (cada um escreve como quiser)... Sinceramente, como é possível estar a favor deste acordo?


----------



## moura

Complementando o que Rhetorica diz, a questão de ser contra o acordo, é o meu caso, não tem a ver com a consideração da língua como algo estático, bem e absolutamente pelo contrário.

A língua só é "perfeita" se evoluir naturalmente e não através de palas, como se colocavam aos animais para só seguirem por determinado caminho sem vontade própria.

Prova de que existe evolução natural, é que no português falado em Portugal, entraram nas últimas décadas muitos vocábulos, expressões e formas de dizer, oriundos do Brasil e dos Palops. 

Se se deixasse o português evoluir, chegar-se-ia ou não ao ato, sem c, chegar-se-ia ou não aos meses com iniciais minúsculas, chegar-se-ia ou não à queda de acentos aqui e ali. 
Mas isso era como sempre foi determinado exclusivamente pelo utente/usuário da língua, e não por cálculos matemáticos, de dois mais dois igual a 4. Ou cinco, se for excepção...


----------



## SãoEnrique

Eu queria dizer se a palavra _espectador_ é pronunciada como_ espe*k*tador _ou a "cê" desaparece na fala?


----------



## Denis555

Tem muita coisa que poderia e deveria ser melhorada no Acordo, mas a ideia é boa: unificar o que era unido. 
Deveríamos, sim, propor aqui soluções para os problemas que ainda existem e não ficar se apegando a uma ou outra escrita só porque _por mero acaso_ nasci neste ou naquele pedaço de terra ou ou me alfabetizei neste ou naquele momento. 
Por exemplo, qual seria a solução para *económico/econômico* ? Numa das postagens anteriores eu propus *econõmico *por achar que tanto no Brasil como em Portugal há uma certa nasalização desse "o". É ou não é nasal? Se não for então, poderíamos sugerir a criação de um novo acento, um acento "neutro" que indique só a sílaba mais forte: ò ö ō ő É só escolher o mais bonitinho. 
Mas tudo bem, se ninguém chega a um consenso, então o jeito é aceitar as duas formas como corretas em português independente de onde você esteja no planeta Terra.

Lembrem-se de uma coisa: a ortografia (escrita) é algo artificial, é uma convenção. Nunca mudará sozinha. O "c" mudo de "acto" nunca desaparecerá das páginas sem que a gente deixe de escrevê-lo. Ele ainda está ali, ou melhor, estava em Portugal e no Brasil também, mas não é mais pronunciado, então evoluiu sim na pronúncia. É hora dele sair da foto, tirarmos uma nova foto. É como uma foto de chefes de Estado. Bom, agora Sarcozy não é mais o presidente da França, então vamos tirar uma foto sem ele...

A ortografia é uma mera aproximação e principalmente CONVENÇÃO do que falamos. Se fôssemos representar cientificamente o que falamos usando o alfabeto fonético internacional existiria no mínimo umas 10 versões para cada palavra em português. Eu preferiria escrever ato com uns 5 "c" mudos "*acccccto*" mas ter uma escrita oficial única para a língua portuguesa.


----------



## Istriano

Segundo o novo acordo, não tem mais essa de ''letras mudas''. Se você pronuncia a letra, tem que escrever. Se não, tem que omitir. No Brasil, os casos de dupla grafia: _óticas/ópticas, contato/contacto. Aspecto/aspeto_ não é um caso de dupla grafia no Brasil, visto que existe só a pronúncia com [k], portanto, se escreve sempre *aspecto*._ Anafiláctico/anafilático _também não, existe só a pronúncia sem [k], por isso se escreve sempre *anafilático.* http://www.portalsaofrancisco.com.b...-grafia-muda-com-o-acordo-de-1990-letra-a.php


----------



## Istriano

Denis555 said:


> Por exemplo, qual seria a solução para *económico/econômico* ? Numa das postagens anteriores eu propus *econõmico *por achar que tanto no Brasil como em Portugal há uma certa nasalização desse "o".



Gostei dessa.
Econõmico, Antõnia, quilõmetro...
Respeitaria a ''tradição'' da língua (querendo dizer, muitas vezes a ortografia não  corresponde com a pronúncia: _contém ~ contêm _(é/ê em vez da vogal nasal).


_quilõmetro_ se pronunciaria
1) quilõmetro (Norte, Nordeste, Centro Oeste do Brasil, Espírito Santo, umas partes do estado do Rio e de MG)
2) quilômetro (por uns fluminenses, e no Sul)
3) quilómetro (em São Paulo, e em Portugal)

Por enquanto há uma situação estranha, os paulistas escrevendo _quilômetro_, e pronunciando _quilómetro_...


----------



## marta12

moura said:


> Mas isso era *como sempre foi determinado exclusivamente pelo utente*/usuário da língua, e não por cálculos matemáticos, de dois mais dois igual a 4. Ou cinco, se for excepção...



Não moura, foi sempre feito por normas obrigatórias. A última foi no princípio dos anos 70, em que desapareceu o acento nas palavras graves e nos ditongos (oi, ai, por exemplo).


----------



## patriota

Istriano said:


> Por enquanto há uma situação estranha, os paulistas escrevendo _quilômetro_, e pronunciando _quilómetro_...


Digo quilômetro e António.


----------



## Rhetorica

Denis555 said:


> Tem muita coisa que poderia e deveria ser melhorada no Acordo, mas a ideia é boa: unificar o que era unido.
> Deveríamos, sim, propor aqui soluções para os problemas que ainda existem e não ficar se apegando a uma ou outra escrita só porque por mero acaso nasci neste ou naquele pedaço de terra ou ou me alfabetizei neste ou naquele momento.
> Por exemplo, qual seria a solução para económico/econômico ? Numa das postagens anteriores eu propus econõmico por achar que tanto no Brasil como em Portugal há uma certa nasalização desse "o". É ou não é nasal? Se não for então, poderíamos sugerir a criação de um novo acento, um acento "neutro" que indique só a sílaba mais forte: ò ö ō ő É só escolher o mais bonitinho.
> Mas tudo bem, se ninguém chega a um consenso, então o jeito é aceitar as duas formas como corretas em português independente de onde você esteja no planeta Terra.
> 
> 
> Lembrem-se de uma coisa: a ortografia (escrita) é algo artificial, é uma convenção. Nunca mudará sozinha. O "c" mudo de "acto" nunca desaparecerá das páginas sem que a gente deixe de escrevê-lo. Ele ainda está ali, ou melhor, estava em Portugal e no Brasil também, mas não é mais pronunciado, então evoluiu sim na pronúncia. É hora dele sair da foto, tirarmos uma nova foto. É como uma foto de chefes de Estado. Bom, agora Sarcozy não é mais o presidente da França, então vamos tirar uma foto sem ele...
> 
> 
> A ortografia é uma mera aproximação e principalmente CONVENÇÃO do que falamos. Se fôssemos representar cientificamente o que falamos usando o alfabeto fonético internacional existiria no mínimo umas 10 versões para cada palavra em português. Eu preferiria escrever ato com uns 5 "c" mudos "acccccto" mas ter uma escrita oficial única para a língua portuguesa.




Parece-me que está a insistir num argumento que já foi colocado fora de causa. O problema não é com a queda das consoantes mudas, nem com uma eventual vontade de unificação da ortografia da língua portuguesa por si só. Devo dizer, antes de mais, que se me afigura evidente que uma unificação completa da grafia é impraticável, devido às numerosas diferenças de pronúncia das várias variantes do português - mas essa não é a questão que está aqui em cima da mesa. Aliás, terei todo o gosto em discutir consigo, saudavelmente, a melhor maneira de reformar a grafia da língua portuguesa, apresentando e trocando opiniões e propostas concretas. E sabe porque terei esse gosto? Porque sou um amante da língua portuguesa, se toda a sua riqueza e variedade, e porque me parece que o Denis555 também o é. E por isso tenho a certeza de que a nossa troca de ideias seria em prol da língua portuguesa, e só por ela.


Este acordo está muito, muito mal elaborado, e não há ninguém que nele não detecte falhas crassas, incoerências gritantes e incompreensível aleatoriedade. Por exemplo, o Denis555 defende o acordo pela sua suposta intenção de unificar a ortografia, mas acredito que esteja ciente de que o acordo desunificou a grafia de certas palavras que até agora se escreviam da mesma maneira em todos os países lusófonos? E quanto às novas regras de hifenização, qual a razão por detrás delas? Nenhum linguista, seja ele a favor ou contra a unificação das grafias, sabe explicar por que motivo o acordo muda as regras de hifenização, que eram inteiramente coerentes e iguais em todas as variantes mundiais da língua portuguesa.


Mas por causa de todas estas incongruências e arbitrariedades, não é possível crer que o objectivo do acordo tenha sido verdadeiramente humanista, que o que tenha movido os seus redactores tenha sido pura e intrinsecamente o amor pela língua. Este acordo surge assumidamente para servir interesses comerciais e estratégicos (como bem deixou claro o escritor brasileiro Charles Kiefer), com o objectivo de tornar a língua num instrumento de lucro ou num meio para alcançar maior poder político, e talvez tenha mesmo surgido só para isso.


Enfim, para concluir a minha intervenção, sugiro vivamente a todos os que estão interessados no assunto que leiam o seguinte texto: http://www.ciberduvidas.com/controversias.php?rid=2383. O seu autor, o Professor Fernando Venâncio, está extremamente bem informado da história deste acordo e põe a nu, de forma clara e coerente, toda a absurdez e tudo o que há de mais grotesco neste acordo. Na minha opinião, pouco ou nada mais há a dizer sobre isto.


----------



## moura

marta12 said:


> Não moura, foi sempre feito por normas obrigatórias. A última foi no princípio dos anos 70, em que desapareceu o acento nas palavras graves e nos ditongos (oi, ai, por exemplo).



Permito-me discordar (ainda que ressalvando o "exclusivamente" que terá sido exagerado). Eu refiro-me à evolução ao longo dos séculos. Essa evolução não foi sempre determinada por normas obrigatórias, estou certa.


----------



## Fericire

Denis555 said:


> Eu também desisto! Vamos voltar *á orthographia* de 100 *annos atraz*:
> http://blogs.estadao.com.br/cem-anos-atras/
> 
> Não, pensando melhor, por que nos limitarmos a tão pouco? Vamos voltar à ortografia de 500 anos atrás!
> 
> Qual seria a razão LÓGICA de a ortografia em que fomos alfabetizados ser JUSTAMENTE a perfeita?
> Estamos apenas presos dentro duma bolha que é a nossa existência de tempo e espaço, ou pior ainda, na bolha do período e lugar da nossa alfabetização... A língua portuguesa não se limita à nossa existência, existia antes de nós e existirá depois de nós.



Bem, você deve admitir que a escrita era muito mais bonita 100 anos atrás.


----------



## Istriano

Issu, muintu phynna.


----------



## J. Bailica

Eu sou a favor do acordo;  mas não fui claro, realmente: quando disse "desisto", o meu irónico desabafo vinha a propósito da questão concreta do "espectador" e da indefinição em que afinal parece que se está, e vinha no contexto da  minha atitude, que mais ou menos tem sido a que referi: não me preocupar demasiado com o assunto, muito menos ter uma posição «ideológica» sobre ele, sem deixar de fazer um esforço mínimo para me ir adaptando. Mas como não é fácil, se já o sabia, mais depressa levei em cima com um 'espectador' que, afinal, não passou para 'espetador', mas para 'espe[c]tador'!; e como nada disto é fácil, repito, foi quase a sério que disse 'desisto'.

Para o SãoEnrique -  penso que é mais ou menos assim: o 'c' de  'espectador', em Portugal, pode ouvir-se muito subtilmente, quando falamos devagar; e normalmente não se ouve quando falamos depressa (dependendo também da pessoa e da região, talvez - daí que afinal 'espe[c]tador' talvez seja a transcrição de fa[c]to mais corre[c]ta!! ). Mas o que faz sempre (o 'c') é tornar o 'e' aberto («esp*é*[c]tador»), enquanto que sem 'c' ler-se-ia, pelo menos antes do acordo, «espetador» ('e' fechado (não sei como se representa), isto é, «aquele que espeta», do verbo «espetar». Mas não quero com isto dizer que seja um problema complicadíssimo, impossível de ultrapassar com o hábito. Fossem estes os meus maiores problemas


----------



## Macunaíma

O fato é que se esse acordo é uma aporrinhação para os brasileiros, é um transtorno imenso para os portugueses. E tudo isso para nada!


----------



## marta12

moura said:


> Permito-me discordar (ainda que ressalvando o "exclusivamente" que terá sido exagerado). Eu refiro-me à evolução ao longo dos séculos. Essa evolução não foi sempre determinada por normas obrigatórias, estou certa.



Ao longo dos séculos....estaremos a adivinhar?
Mas desde 1840 que as maiores mudanças gráficas foram feitas através de normas impostas.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Istriano said:


> Segundo o novo acordo, não tem mais essa de ''letras mudas''. Se você pronuncia a letra, tem que escrever. Se não, tem que omitir. No Brasil, os casos de dupla grafia: _óticas/ópticas, contato/contacto. Aspecto/aspeto_ não é um caso de dupla grafia no Brasil, visto que existe só a pronúncia com [k], portanto, se escreve sempre *aspecto*._ Anafiláctico/anafilático _também não, existe só a pronúncia sem [k], por isso se escreve sempre *anafilático.* http://www.portalsaofrancisco.com.b...-grafia-muda-com-o-acordo-de-1990-letra-a.php



Obrigado pelo link 



J. Bailica said:


> Eu sou a favor do acordo;  mas não fui claro, realmente: quando disse "desisto", o meu irónico desabafo vinha a propósito da questão concreta do "espectador" e da indefinição em que afinal parece que se está, e vinha no contexto da  minha atitude, que mais ou menos tem sido a que referi: não me preocupar demasiado com o assunto, muito menos ter uma posição «ideológica» sobre ele, sem deixar de fazer um esforço mínimo para me ir adaptando. Mas como não é fácil, se já o sabia, mais depressa levei em cima com um 'espectador' que, afinal, não passou para 'espetador', mas para 'espe[c]tador'!; e como nada disto é fácil, repito, foi quase a sério que disse 'desisto'.
> 
> Para o SãoEnrique -  penso que é mais ou menos assim: o 'c' de  'espectador', em Portugal, pode ouvir-se muito subtilmente, quando falamos devagar; e normalmente não se ouve quando falamos depressa (dependendo também da pessoa e da região, talvez - daí que afinal 'espe[c]tador' talvez seja a transcrição de fa[c]to mais corre[c]ta!! ). Mas o que faz sempre (o 'c') é tornar o 'e' aberto («esp*é*[c]tador»), enquanto que sem 'c' ler-se-ia, pelo menos antes do acordo, «espetador» ('e' fechado (não sei como se representa), isto é, «aquele que espeta», do verbo «espetar». Mas não quero com isto dizer que seja um problema complicadíssimo, impossível de ultrapassar com o hábito. Fossem estes os meus maiores problemas



Eu não sabia isto, tornar um "e" aberto. Vou fazê-lo  Obrigado por ter respondido.


----------



## Alentugano

SãoEnrique said:


> Obrigado pelo link
> 
> 
> Eu não sabia isto, tornar um "e" aberto. Vou fazê-lo  Obrigado por ter respondido.



Tem a certeza? É que com o novo acordo já não existe isso de consoantes mudas que servem para abrir os sons das vogais... isso só vai te confundir mais. Ou não?


----------



## SãoEnrique

Tenho que pronunciar a "cê", então?


----------



## Alentugano

Depende de qual variante do português você quer seguir. A pronúncia em Portugal, no caso da palavra espectador/espetador é sempre com o "e" aberto. No Brasil é fechado. Não há regras para se saber isso, temos de memorizar a pronúncia correta. Por exemplo, na palavra *correta*, o "e" é aberto em Portugal e no Brasil. Na palavra dez*o*ito, o "o" grifado pronuncia-se aberto no sul e parte do centro de Portugal e fechado no norte do país e também no Brasil...


----------



## SãoEnrique

Alentugano said:


> Depende de qual variante do português você quer seguir. A pronúncia em Portugal, no caso da palavra espectador/espetador é sempre com o "e" aberto. No Brasil é fechado. Não há regras para se saber isso, temos de memorizar a pronúncia correta. Por exemplo, na palavra correta, o "e" é aberto em Portugal e no Brasil. Na palavra dez*o*ito, o "o" grifado pronuncia-se aberto no sul e parte do centro de Portugal e fechado no norte do país e também no Brasil...




Obrigado pela explicação postada. Estou mais perto do Portugal que do Brasil, a selecção já é feita mesmo se eu estou interessado na variante Brasileira. Na palavra selecção diz-se: sele*k*ção, né?


----------



## Alentugano

SãoEnrique said:


> Obrigado pela explicação postada. Estou mais perto do Portugal que do Brasil, a selecção já é feita mesmo se eu estou interessado na variante Brasileira. Na palavra selecção diz-se: sele*k*ção, né?


Não, diz-se sel/*é*/ção e escreve-se sem _*c*_, precisamente pelo facto de esta letra não se proferir na palavra. No Brasil este *e *é fechado.


----------



## J. Bailica

Concordo em geral com o Alentugano, mas, esperando realmente complementar e ajudar - e  não vir acrescentar mais «ruído» para os pobres estudantes estrangeiros da língua -,  não sei se a dúvida do SãoEnrique não será (também) outra: se afinal se ouve ou não o 'c' nas palavras de que temos estado a falar (ou ainda, se se ouvia e se se deixou de ouvir).


Eu não sou especialista, mas diria que depende *da palavra *(ex: em 'acto' acho que o 'c' não se ouve de todo, mas em 'facto' às vezes há pelo menos uma leve sugestão dele), *do falante *e até *da arbitrariedade pura e simples *(a mesma pessoa pode pronunciar a mesma palavra de diferentes maneiras em diferentes momentos e circunstâncias). Mas quando se ouve o 'c', por exemplo em 'espe[c]tador', ele  nunca é muito vincado; por isso penso se pode dizer que nunca é "espektador" (pode sim ser algo com "espectador" (um 'c' amarelo, porque desmaiado, sumido). Mas o 'c' servia também, ou ajudava (independentemenete de ser muito ou pouco ouvido) a marcar, a realçar, por assim dizer, que o 2º 'e' era aberto. Mas repare que agora, com o acordo, se passarmos a escrever 'espetador', o 'e' continua a ser aberto. Simplesmente terá de ser apenas o hábito a lembrar-nos disso, já sem a «ajuda» do 'c' (e para distinguir entre "espetador"=aquele que assiste a determinada coisa['e' aberto] e "espetador"=aquele que espeta['e' fechado], para distinguir entre os dois, dizia, recorre-se ao contexto, et voilá).


----------



## Istriano

J. Bailica said:


> Simplesmente terá de ser apenas o hábito a lembrar-nos disso, já sem a «ajuda» do 'c' (e para distinguir entre "espetador"=aquele que assiste a determinada coisa['e' aberto] e "espetador"=aquele que espeta['e' fechado], para distinguir entre os dois, dizia, recorre-se ao contexto, et voilá).



O mesmo aconteceu com o nosso trema. 

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birigui
Daqui a pouco as pessoas vão pronunciar [biri'gi] em vez de [biri'gwi] (o nome do mosquito-palha e de uma cidade paulista).
E no Rio de Janeiro, os jovens já dizem:_ Tudo trankilo._


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> O mesmo aconteceu com o nosso trema.
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birigui
> Daqui a pouco as pessoas vão pronunciar [biri'gi] em vez de [biri'gwi] (o nome do mosquito-palha e de uma cidade paulista).
> E no Rio de Janeiro, os jovens já dizem:_ Tudo trankilo._


Não sei, tenho algumas reservas sobre a influência da mudança ortográfica na alteração da pronúncia... a palavra sozinho escrevia-se *sòzinho *até ao início dos anos 70 e não foi por perder o acento que começamos a dizer /suzinho/ ou /sôzinho/...


----------



## Macunaíma

Alentugano said:


> Não sei, tenho algumas reservas sobre a influência da mudança ortográfica na alteração da pronúncia... a palavra sozinho escrevia-se *sòzinho *até ao início dos anos 70 e não foi por perder o acento que começamos a dizer /suzinho/ ou /sôzinho/...



Em topônimos ou palavras mais raras, que não se ouvem muito na língua falada, a falta do trema pode provocar uma alteração paulatina na pronúncia. Talvez você nunca tenha ouvido falar na rodovia Anhanguera, em São Paulo; lendo pela primeira vez, como você saberia que o *u* é pronunciado? O trema era um acento útil, devia ter ficado ao menos como de uso facultativo (mais um, menos um não ia fazer grande diferença).


----------



## Alentugano

Macunaíma said:


> Em topônimos ou palavras mais raras, que não se ouvem muito na língua falada, a falta do trema pode provocar uma alteração paulatina na pronúncia. Talvez você nunca tenha ouvido falar na rodovia Anhanguera, em São Paulo; lendo pela primeira vez, como você saberia que o *u* é pronunciado? O trema era um acento útil, devia ter ficado ao menos como de uso facultativo (mais um, menos um não ia fazer grande diferença).



Eu continuo a não achar isso determinante. Até porque há línguas sem acentuação, em que a pronúncia tem de ser memorizada, palavra a palavra...


----------



## Rhetorica

Alentugano said:


> Eu continuo a não achar isso determinante. Até porque há línguas sem acentuação, em que a pronúncia tem de ser memorizada, palavra a palavra...



Não me parece que devamos tomar o exemplo das línguas cuja ortografia é mais caótica que a nossa...


----------



## Alentugano

Rhetorica said:


> Não me parece que devamos tomar o exemplo das línguas cuja ortografia é mais caótica que a nossa...



Em que medida a ortografia da língua inglesa é caótica?


----------



## Rhetorica

Alentugano said:


> Em que medida a ortografia da língua inglesa é caótica?



Na medida em que não existe uma correspondência definida entre o que é escrito e o que é falado. Isto é, na língua inglesa, em grande parte dos casos, não é possível conhecer a pronúncia de uma palavra a partir da sua grafia; e não é possível conhecer a grafia de uma palavra a partir da sua pronúncia. A isto eu chamo ortografia caótica.


----------



## Alentugano

Rhetorica said:


> Na medida em que não existe uma correspondência definida entre o que é escrito e o que é falado. Isto é, na língua inglesa, em grande parte dos casos, não é possível conhecer a pronúncia de uma palavra a partir da sua grafia; e não é possível conhecer a grafia de uma palavra a partir da sua pronúncia. A isto eu chamo ortografia caótica.


Mas será que essa ortografia caótica, como lhe chama, faz com que os anglófonos cometam mais erros de pronúncia do que, por exemplo, os lusófonos? 
Voltando à questão levantada alguns posts atrás, temos o caso do trema, que foi recentemente abolido no Brasil. Aqui em Portugal não se usa esse sinal há muitas décadas e não me parece que isso tenha acarretado alterações significativas ao nível da pronúncia...


----------



## Fericire

Tirar o trema foi sacanagem mesmo; afinal, era um dos únicos acentos úteis.
O que matou de vez o acordo foram essas regras sem sentido, cheias de exceções, pro uso do hífen.


----------



## Carfer

*'The internet is allowing more people to influence spelling than ever before. People are voting with their fingers.'
*
Evidentemente que este artigo não é sobre a ortografia do português, mas coloca questões que têm interesse para o debate e que talvez nos ajudem a perspectivar a necessidade e o futuro do Acordo Ortográfico. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2012/aug/23/david-crystal-story-english-spelling


----------



## Rhetorica

Alentugano said:


> Mas será que essa ortografia caótica, como lhe chama, faz com que os anglófonos cometam mais erros de pronúncia do que, por exemplo, os lusófonos?



O que provavelmente acontece é que os anglófonos sabem que não podem contar com a ortografia para os ajudar, sendo forçosamente obrigados a decorar a pronúncia de cada palavra. De resto, é sabido que os falantes nativos de inglês cometem imensos erros ortográficos. Decoram a pronúncia, mas têm dificuldade em decorar a grafia.

O caso da língua portuguesa é diferente; apesar de não haver uma correspondência total entre fonemas e grafemas, há regras bem definidas que orientam a pronúncia de todas as palavras. O que fica para decorar (ou o que ficava, antes deste acordo...) são quase unicamente diferenças de elevação de vogais.



Alentugano said:


> Voltando à questão levantada alguns posts atrás, temos o caso do trema, que foi recentemente abolido no Brasil. Aqui em Portugal não se usa esse sinal há muitas décadas e não me parece que isso tenha acarretado alterações significativas ao nível da pronúncia..



Bem, já ninguém em Portugal sabe muito bem como se devem pronunciar palavras como _sequestro, bilingue _ou _ensanguentado_... E _sanguíneo _já aceita as duas pronúncias, [gwi] e [gi] - não terá surgido esta última devido ao desaparecimento do trema?


----------



## Istriano

Eu pronuncio seqüestro, bilíngüe, sangüíneo, líqüido...


----------



## Rhetorica

Istriano said:


> Eu pronuncio seqüestro, bilíngüe, sangüíneo...



Precisamente. Em Portugal, desde que o trema desapareceu, o [w] praticamente desapareceu com ele...


----------



## englishmania

Eu pronuncio _sequestro, sanguíneo, ensanguentado, _sempre [w],  e _bilingue_, [gɨ].  

De entre estas palavras (e outras como _equestre, aquele, que_, _aqui, questão, quero, _ etc.), costumo apenas ouvir uma única pronúncia, sem dúvidas.
 No entanto, há uma palavra que ouço de duas maneiras diferentes: sequestro, [kɛ]  e [kw].


----------



## Alandria

É bÁ'nãnâ, cá'minhu. O Baiano ali do ano passado nunca reparou, mas aqui centro-sul não costumamos nasalizar a vogal pretônica.
E a nossa maneira de nasalizar as vogais aqui no ES é mais próxima do nordeste, não pomos nenhuma nasal consoante para apoiar na nasalização.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Muitos estão falando que o fim do trema pode levar com ele o [w], mas será que alguém sabe me explicar que diabos acontece com aquelas pessoas que q*ü*estionam em vez de questionarem? Esse é um mistério que sempre me intrigou; afinal, nunca houve trema nessa palavra, ou estou errado?


----------



## Alandria

Isso é pura maniazinha de carioca e paulista na imprensa querendo parecer mais cultos. aff
Me _poppers_...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Será que esse fenômeno é tão limitado regionalmente? Vejo muitos políticos de tudo quanto é lugar falando assim na TV.


----------



## Vanda

Como a gente já previa: o acordo continua desacordando. Agora só em 2016. Vejam.


----------



## Youngfun

Ninguém gosta do desacordo ortográfico?


----------



## Denis555

Vanda said:


> Como a gente já previa: o acordo continua desacordando. Agora só em 2016. Vejam.



Pel'amor de Deus!!! Isso já está virando brincadeira. Tem uns pontos ruins mas tem muita coisa boa lá. Então que corrijam o que tiver para corrigir e vamos em frente!
Imaginem se a NASA adiasse um lançamento de um voo tripulado porque o astronauta disse que não está vestindo a sua cueca de bolinha, a "cueca da sorte" ou ele não fez a barba e não quer sair na foto oficial barbudo.
Ou seja, detalhes são detalhes. SEMPRE haverá alguém que discordará de alguma coisa e haverá lugar para melhoria. Mas não é por isso que vamos voltar à estaca zero...


----------



## Alentugano

Denis555 said:


> Pel'amor de Deus!!! Isso já está virando brincadeira. Tem uns pontos ruins mas tem muita coisa boa lá. Então que corrijam o que tiver para corrigir e vamos em frente!
> Imaginem se a NASA adiasse um lançamento de um voo tripulado porque o astronauta disse que não está vestindo a sua cueca de bolinha, a "cueca da sorte" ou ele não fez a barba e não quer sair na foto oficial barbudo.
> Ou seja, detalhes são detalhes. SEMPRE haverá alguém que discordará de alguma coisa e haverá lugar para melhoria. Mas não é por isso que vamos voltar à estaca zero...


Concordo contigo, Dennis, deveríamos aproveitar a oportunidade para melhorar/corrigir alguns pontos do acordo, o que não faz sentido é jogar tudo fora e voltar ao antigamente...


----------



## Vanda

Não, não vai voltar, apenas foi adiado para 2016 até que todos se ajustem, inclusive eles mesmos que até agora não chegaram a um consenso sobre várias regras. No link que postei tem um quadro interessante dos porquês/ ressalvas sobre regras e exceções sem pé nem cabeça.


----------



## Casmurro

Há pouco quando o acordo veio à tona, grandes gramáticas brasileiras, dicionários e livros didáticos em geral foram reimpressos e vendidos em massa. Isso e alterações sem sentido só mostram que a língua é a parte menos visada do tratado.


----------



## Denis555

Vanda said:


> Não, não vai voltar, apenas foi adiado para 2016 até que todos se ajustem, inclusive eles mesmos que até agora não chegaram a um consenso sobre várias regras. No link que postei tem um quadro interessante dos porquês/ ressalvas sobre regras e excessões sem pé nem cabeça.



Eu sei, querida. Mas a minha objeção é justamente essa coisa de ficar adiando "eternamente". Por isso fiz essa analogia com um lançamento da NASA. Nunca vamos estar realmente completos em alguma coisa. Isso é o normal da natureza humana. Mas não é por isso que não fazemos projetos e vivemos com novos parâmetros. Se eu for comprar uma casa, eu a compro primeiro e depois aos poucos vou fazendo melhorias. Se os portugueses esperassem para adotar essa nossa "maneira de falar" e chamá-la de "português" apenas quando qualquer palavra latina fosse totalmente excluída do nosso vocabulário, ainda estaríamos no processo de implementação do português.


----------



## Hagafiero

Ariel Knightly said:


> Muitos estão falando que o fim do trema pode levar com ele o [w], mas será que alguém sabe me explicar que diabos acontece com aquelas pessoas que q*ü*estionam em vez de questionarem? Esse é um mistério que sempre me intrigou; afinal, nunca houve trema nessa palavra, ou estou errado?


O dicionário Houaiss (pós-Acordo) diz que o U na palavra questão pode ser pronunciado ou não, então provavelmente a palavra tinha trema opcional.
O que acontece é que, no Brasil, vigorava na prática uma regra que nunca esteve em nenhum formulário oficial: se o trema é opcional, não se escreve. Se você procurar em livros didáticos de História anteriores a 2009, só vai achar a palavra "antiguidade" escrita sem trema. Se procurar em livros de Biologia, "sanguíneo" também nunca tinha trema. Isso apesar de que quase todos os brasileiros pronunciam "antigüidade" e "sangüíneo". Pelo menos todas as pessoas que eu já conheci falam assim.


----------



## Hagafiero

Se se interessarem, encontrei aqui um anteprojeto de 1988 do Acordo Ortográfico, antes da forma atual. Havia propostas de mudanças a mais que mais tarde foram abandonadas. Há também propostas a menos, revelando quais alterações foram as últimas a serem pensadas.
Aqui há uma análise sobre essas mudanças.


----------



## merquiades

Olá.  Abro outra vez este fio depois dum ano porque queria preguntar se este acordo sobre a ortografia se aplica agora,  cada vez mais ou quase nunca?  Ja desapareceram todas as tremas?


----------



## Jabir

Olá, merquiades. Sim, o acordo está em vigor e se aplica o tempo inteiro. Você não encontra mais livros fora do acordo (impressos depois da data de vigor). As tremas foram para a Alemanha e não dão mais as caras por aqui, exceto, é claro, em nomes próprios e seus derivados.


----------



## Vanda

E as escolas estão empenhando em capacitar seus professores. Eu mesmo dou várias capacitações para professores durante o ano. E graças a Deus, a escola elementar já está ensinando aos poucos a seus alunos.


----------



## Nino83

Numa outra discussão disse-se que, por exemplo, a palavra _tranquilo_ [trãkwilu], depois o acordo ortográfico do 1990, já não tem uma pronunciação deduzível pela escrita (porque já não se escreve _tranqüilo_). 

Tem muitas palavras que não seguem a regra (ou seja _que, qui_ pronunciado [kwe], [kwi])?


----------



## Vanda

Uma pergunta difícil, Nino.  Só ser for uma palavra raramente usada, porque as outras a gente aprende desde o berço.


----------



## Nino83

Portanto isso é um caso mais único que raro (que sorte!)
Obrigado!  

P.S. 
Encontrei uma outra palavra, _frequente_.


----------



## Vanda

Com respeito a tranquilo, mesmo não tendo sido colocado o trema, o brasileiro sempre pronuncia /tranqüilo/, no espanhol é que a palavra é pronunciada como /tranquilo/ como pronunciamos /que/.


----------



## Nino83

Com efeito dizia-se que nestes casos o espanhol é mais preciso do português, na ortografia.


----------



## merquiades

Nino83 said:


> Portanto isso é um caso mais único que raro (que sorte!)
> Obrigado!
> 
> P.S.
> Encontrei uma outra palavra, _frequente_.




Aquí tem a lista das 89 palavras que tinham trema.  Em realidade não eram muitas mas esta lista pode ser útil para aprender de memoria a pronúncia exacta.


E obrigado Jabir e Vanda


----------



## Hagafiero

É possível saber que o U é pronunciado apenas em algumas palavras em que há acento: bilíngue, enxágue. Se o U não fosse pronunciado, não haveria acento nessas palavras.


----------



## Nino83

merquiades said:


> Aquí tem a lista das 89 palavras que tinham trema.  Em realidade não eram muitas mas esta lista pode ser útil para aprender de memoria a pronúncia exacta.



Muito obrigado, merquiades. 



Hagafiero said:


> É possível saber que o U é pronunciado apenas em algumas palavras em que há acento: bilíngue, enxágue. Se o U não fosse pronunciado, não haveria acento nessas palavras.



Muito útil este conselho.


----------



## Hagafiero

Eu tinha dito antes que nunca tinha visto "antigüidade" com trema no Brasil, mas sou obrigado a me corrigir. Encontrei essa grafia num livro de introdução à economia para ensino superior (autor Mankiw).


----------



## anaczz

Mesmo antes do último acordo ortográfico, o trema já andava esquecido e muita gente nunca o usou.
Algumas dessas palavras da lista, com bastante frequência, sāo pronunciadas como se nunca tivessem tido trema, por exemplo:
líquido
aquicultura
equidistante
equitativo
Guaratinguetá
liquidar
liquidificador
líquido
questāo, questionamento, questionar, questionário
quinquênio, quinquagésimo (o primeiro "qu")


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

Compartilho com vocês este artigo que demonstra bem o porquê de as regras do hífen não fazerem sentido nenhum.

"Segundo o acordo, as palavras compostas com os advérbios bem e mal só levam hífen se o segundo termo for iniciado por _h_ ou vogal. Eis por que bem-feito virou benfeito. Certo, mas por que bem-vindo não virou benvindo? Ah, porque, nesse caso, “mantém-se a noção de composição”. *Entendeu? É claro que não.* Não há diferença objetiva entre os dois casos, a arbitrariedade do critério é gritante."

Fonte: Bem-vindo (ou bem vindo?) ao mundo kafkiano do hífen | Sobre Palavras | VEJA.com


----------



## xiskxisk

Fericire said:


> Tirar o trema foi sacanagem mesmo; afinal, era um dos únicos acentos úteis.



Como português que nunca tinha ouvido falar do trema acho curioso sentirem tanta falta do trema.

Como é que é tão útil e nunca senti falta dele. 



anaczz said:


> Mesmo antes do último acordo ortográfico, o trema já andava esquecido e muita gente nunca o usou.
> Algumas dessas palavras da lista, com bastante frequência, sāo pronunciadas como se nunca tivessem tido trema, por exemplo:
> líquido
> aquicultura
> equidistante
> equitativo
> Guaratinguetá
> liquidar
> liquidificador
> líquido
> questāo, questionamento, questionar, questionário
> quinquênio, quinquagésimo (o primeiro "qu")



Bem, a pronuncia evolui e parece-me que há uma tendencia para eliminar esse tipo de ditongos crescentes.

Basta ver o caso de alcool /ˈaɫ.ku.ɔɫ/ ~ /ˈaɫ.kwɔɫ/ que (em Portugal) é quase sempre pronunciado como álcol /ˈaɫ.kɔɫ/.


Por mim só é pena não terem eliminado o acento em todos os éi e ói, que são totalmente desnecessarios.

Até iria mais longe e eliminaria os acentos nas esdruxulas, mas aí é que ninguém aceitaria o acordo.

A proposito, repararam nas 7 esdruxulas que escrevi sem acento?


----------



## guihenning

Sem acento nas proparoxítonas mudaria, artificialmente, a pronúncia. É como aconteceu aqui com a '_lusitanização_' da pronúncia de 'oi/ei'. Até há alguns anos, nas aulas de biologia, só se ouvia falar do tal 'ácido nucléico' [nukléiku] que agora, pós-acordo, virou [nuklêiku]. (embora preconize o acordo que a pronúncia não se altere) E de vagar, todos os ei/oi antes bem abertos, vão-se fechando como na pronúncia portuguesa única e exclusivamente porque caíram os acentos.


----------



## xiskxisk

guihenning said:


> Sem acento nas proparoxítonas mudaria, artificialmente, a pronúncia. É como aconteceu aqui com a '_lusitanização_' da pronúncia de 'oi/ei'. Até há alguns anos, nas aulas de biologia, só se ouvia falar do tal 'ácido nucléico' [nukléiku] que agora, pós-acordo, virou [nuklêiku]. (embora preconize o acordo que a pronúncia não se altere) E de vagar, todos os ei/oi antes bem abertos, vão-se fechando como na pronúncia portuguesa única e exclusivamente porque caíram os acentos.



Acho que as pessoas sobrestimam a influencia da escrita na pronuncia, especialmente nas palavras mais comuns.

Temos casos como rubrica, que não leva acento e as pessoas insistem em pronunciar como proparoxitona. 
Depois há casos como logotipo/logótipo e tulipa/túlipa em que as pessoas não se conseguem decidir. 
Há também o caso de seniores/juniores, muitas vezes pronunciadas como "proproparoxitona", mas aí provavelmente por influencia do inglês.

Quanto à pronuncia dos ditongos, porque excluis a hipotese de o fechamento das vogais anteceder a eliminação dos acentos?

Quando se optou pelas grafias ideia e comboio em Portugal havia variação da pronuncia, e no entanto a pronuncia que prevaleceu foi o ditongo fechado em ideia mas o ditongo aberto em comboio. 

Como explicar o facto de a pronuncia de comboio, escrito sem acento, ter-se generalizado com um o aberto?

Por outro lado uma pronuncia cada vez mais comum é o fechamento dos ditongos éi. Muita gente pronuncia hotéis, papéis, etc com o ditongo fechado, apesar de se escrever com acento.

Ou seja, temos casos em que não leva acento mas pronuncia-se com ditongo aberto, e casos em que leva acento e pronuncia-se com ditongo fechado.

Parece portanto que a influencia da escrita sobre a pronuncia no fechamento/abertura dos ditongos não é assim tão grande.


----------



## guihenning

Aqui me parece que seja… O agudo em ideia nos dizia muito mais sobre a abertura da vogal que a marcação de tonicidade, por exemplo. Os cérebros brasileiros ao lerem 'ideia' terão naturalmente, parece, a inclinação a fechar aquele E por conta da queda do agudo. Como em 'nucleico'. Aqui não há casos em que se escreva com agudo, mas que se pronuncie com e fechado, pelo menos agora não me ocorre, diferente do que mencionas sobre o que acontece aí convosco. Aqui é mesmo [kombôju]. Com O aberto acho que só a primeira, segunda e terceira do singular e a terceira do plural de comboiar. «Eu comboio» [ew kombóju] [tu kombójas] [êli kombója] [êlis kombójãw], mas [kombojamus], [kombojajs]. E também me parece que esse fechamento generalizado seja fenômeno muito mais lusitano que brasileiro, por isso fala-se em 'aportuguesamento da pronúncia'.


xiskxisk said:


> Por outro lado uma pronuncia cada vez mais comum é o fechamento dos ditongos éi. Muita gente pronuncia hotéis, papéis, etc com o ditongo fechado, apesar de se escrever com acento.


Isso aqui não ocorre porque há lá o acento agudo, se caísse… seria questão de tempo até que se falasse [otêjs], [papejs], [pastejs] — ou não — mas parece que sim, porque de todas as palavras cujo acento desapareceu, as únicas que se mantêm bastante estáveis são 'ideia' e 'joia' de resto... tudo já começou a se fechar.


----------



## Vanda

Ai, meu Deus, eu digo ''combôio''. E eu que achei que ia bombar em Lisboa ao dizer que ia pegar o 'combôio'.
Pra nós está certo...
Dicionário Online - Dicionáro Caldas Aulete - Significado de comboio


----------



## merquiades

Boa tarde! E por isso não gosto de este acordo!  Ja estou a buscar livros publicados em 1950.  Sem acentos, sem tremas, os estrangeiros não sabemos nunca como devemos pronunciar as vogais.  Abertas, fechadas, com diptongo, hiato?  Mas acho que deve ser mais fácil para vocês.


----------



## guihenning

merquiades said:


> E por isso não gosto de este acordo!  Ja estou a buscar livros publicados em 1950.  Sem acentos, sem tremas, os estrangeiros não sabemos nunca como devemos pronunciar as vogais.  Abertas, fechadas, com diptongo, hiato?  Mas acho que deve ser mais fácil para vocês.


Na verdade, quanto mais antigos os livros, mais acentos, tremas e o escambau haverá.
Em livros mais antigos encontrará enxágüe, cafèzinho, pèzinho, cinqüenta, cincoenta, êlle, pêlo, diphtongo, cysne, abysmo… (ok, estes três últimos só em livros anteriores a 1920) — mas os demais exemplos eram todos correntes à época de 1950...


----------



## Vanda

> Em livros mais antigos encontrará enxágüe, cafèzinho, pèzinho, cinqüenta, cincoenta, êle, pêlo,


Guilhe, não me chame mais velha do que sou...  Estes acima até 1971.


----------



## Youngfun

I thought pêlo (hair) was spelt this way to distinguish it from pelo (por+o)!


----------



## guihenning

Youngfun said:


> I thought pêlo (hair) was spelt this way to distinguish it from pelo (por+o)!


It was. But not anymore. Neither is 'pára' (stop) distinguished from 'para'.


----------



## merquiades

guihenning said:


> Na verdade, quanto mais antigos os livros, mais acentos, tremas e o escambau haverá.
> Em livros mais antigos encontrará enxágüe, cafèzinho, pèzinho, cinqüenta, cincoenta, êlle, pêlo, diphtongo, cysne, abysmo… (ok, estes três últimos só em livros anteriores a 1920) — mas os demais exemplos eram todos correntes à época de 1950...


De verdade, acho que é muito mais cômodo ler com estes acentos indicados assim.  Está clara a pronuncia da palavra.  E vivam os anos cinqüenta!


----------



## merquiades

guihenning said:


> It was. But not anymore. Neither is 'pára' (stop) distinguished from 'para'.


Não compreendo a razão de querer simplificar tanto.


----------



## guihenning

Pois… mas infelizmente uma escrita fonética em português seria irrealizável… haveria muitos acentos nas palavras para indicar a altura de cada vogal.
Cásâ (casa)
Cêntru (centro)
Brâsil (brasil)
Tãbẽĩ (também) tãbãĩ (pt-PT)
Vẽĩ pt-BR (vem) vãĩ (pt-PT)
Bõ (bom)
Cãĩs (cães)
Âçõĩs (ações)
Fáçu (Faço)…
Êu combóiu (eu comboio)


----------



## xiskxisk

guihenning said:


> Aqui me parece que seja… O agudo em ideia nos dizia muito mais sobre a abertura da vogal que a marcação de tonicidade, por exemplo. Os cérebros brasileiros ao lerem 'ideia' terão naturalmente, parece, a inclinação a fechar aquele E por conta da queda do agudo. Como em 'nucleico'. Aqui não há casos em que se escreva com agudo, mas que se pronuncie com e fechado, pelo menos agora não me ocorre, diferente do que mencionas sobre o que acontece aí convosco. Aqui é mesmo [kombôju]. Com O aberto acho que só a primeira, segunda e terceira do singular e a terceira do plural de comboiar. «Eu comboio» [ew kombóju] [tu kombójas] [êli kombója] [êlis kombójãw], mas [kombojamus], [kombojajs]. E também me parece que esse fechamento generalizado seja fenômeno muito mais lusitano que brasileiro, por isso fala-se em 'aportuguesamento da pronúncia'.
> 
> Isso aqui não ocorre porque há lá o acento agudo, se caísse… seria questão de tempo até que se falasse [otêjs], [papejs], [pastejs] — ou não — mas parece que sim, porque de todas as palavras cujo acento desapareceu, as únicas que se mantêm bastante estáveis são 'ideia' e 'joia' de resto... tudo já começou a se fechar.


Se o acento agudo caísse este deixaria de ser esperado e passaria a ser como em todas as outras vogais que não levam acento.

É precisamente o facto de haver alguns ditongos abertos com acento que faz com que as pessoas deduzam que quando não têm acento é porque têm de ser fechados.

De qualquer das formas não acredito que a escrita tenha uma influencia assim tão grande na pronuncia. Dei exemplos de Portugal porque são os que conheço, mas tenho a certeza que também haverá no Brasil casos em que a pronuncia evolui sem respeito à ortografia.



Vanda said:


> Ai, meu Deus, eu digo ''combôio''. E eu que achei que ia bombar em Lisboa ao dizer que ia pegar o 'combôio'.
> Pra nós está certo...
> Dicionário Online - Dicionáro Caldas Aulete - Significado de comboio


Nós também escrevemos comboio desde 1945, quando adoptámos o acordo que iria unificar a língua portuguesa e que ditava que os ditongos em que a pronúncia não era aberta em todo o lado escreviam-se sem acento.

No entanto nunca deixámos de pronunciar o ó aberto em comboio.



merquiades said:


> Boa tarde! E por isso não gosto de este acordo!  Ja estou a buscar livros publicados em 1950.  Sem acentos, sem tremas, os estrangeiros não sabemos nunca como devemos pronunciar as vogais.  Abertas, fechadas, com diptongo, hiato?  Mas acho que deve ser mais fácil para vocês.


Compreendo que uma escrita mais fonética seja útil para os estrangeiros que pretendem aprender a língua e ainda não conhecem a pronunciação de todas as palavras que encontram ao lerem. Mas convenhamos que não faz sentido ter milhões de nativos a escrever sinais gráficos que para eles são desnecessários só para os estrangeiros terem maior facilidade a ler.

O inglês é bem mais tramado e isso não impede de ser a língua mais aprendida do mundo.



merquiades said:


> De verdade, acho que é muito mais cômodo ler com estes acentos indicados assim.  Está clara a pronuncia da palavra.  E vivam os anos cinqüenta!


Nós só "juntamos as letras" quando estamos a aprender a ler e a escrever. Depois passamos a identificar as palavras pela forma completa e passa a ser irrelevante haver sinais gráficos para indicar a pronunciação.

Mais importante é ter palavras cuja forma gráfica seja bem distinta. Nesse sentido as consoantes etimológicas até constituíam uma vantagem.



guihenning said:


> Pois… mas infelizmente uma escrita fonética em português seria irrealizável… haveria muitos acentos nas palavras para indicar a altura de cada vogal.
> Cásâ (casa)
> Cêntru (centro)
> Brâsil (brasil)
> Tãbẽĩ (também) tãbãĩ (pt-PT)
> Vẽĩ pt-BR (vem) vãĩ (pt-PT)
> Bõ (bom)
> Cãĩs (cães)
> Âçõĩs (ações)
> Fáçu (Faço)…
> Êu combóiu (eu comboio)



E isso só ajuda na leitura, para a escrita outro problema é o facto de o mesmo som poder ser representado da mesma forma.
Portanto até teria de ser (pt-PT):
'cázâ, 'sentru, brâ'zil, tam'bãy, 'vãy, 'bom, á'sõyx, 'fásu, 'êw com'bóyu
'ôjë (hoje), 'dëzâyju (desejo), prëvi'léjyu (privilégio), icwidëx'tantë (equidistante), fásë (face)
'jêlu (gelo), crusë'ficsu (crucifixo), ilë'cóptëru (helicóptero), sufëxticâ'sãw (sofisticação)

Além da complicação que seria escrever, quebraria completamente a ortografia entre os varios países.

No entanto na realidade muitas vogais são relativamente previsiveis, por exemplo (pt-PT), geralmente:
O A átono e pré-nasal soa a Â: cama, amei, cadeira, etc.
O O átono soa a U: comida, correio, tomado, etc.
O E átono é mudo: come, depois, determinado, etc.

Portanto a unica ambiguidade costuma ser apenas nos E e O tonicos, que é onde estas vogais têm maior valor fonemico (e portanto até costumam ser mais estaveis em termos de variação entre dialectos).

Acont*e*ce que a maior parte dos E e O atonos estão em palavras onde não levam acento, e a sua abertura tem de ser conhecida. Por isso é que met*e*r acento n*e*stas vogais quando apar*e*cem em ditongos é um bocado desnecessario, já que em muitas outras situações não l*e*vam acento.


----------



## Nino83

merquiades said:


> Não compreendo a razão de querer simplificar tanto.


Porque a ortografia é pensada para ajudar os falantes nativos a escrever, não para ajudar os estrangeiros a aprender a pronúncia. 
Os acentos indicam se uma palavra é paroxítona ou proparoxítona (como no espanhol) e não se a vogal é aberta ou fechada (isso é só uma consequência da primeira dinstinção).
E no Brasil talvez há diferença de pronúncia entre o nordeste e a restante parte do pais.
Você assiste (à) _télévisão_ ou (à) _têlêvisão_?


guihenning said:


> Neither is 'pára' (stop) distinguished from 'para'.


Havia isso também?
Todavia, acho que o trema era muito útil para distinguir o digrafo _qu_ da pronúncia /kw/. Fortunatamente as palavras com trema não são (eram) numerosas.


----------



## merquiades

Nino83 said:


> Porque a ortografia é pensada para ajudar os falantes nativos a escrever, não para ajudar os estrangeiros a aprender a pronúncia.
> Os acentos indicam se uma palavra é paroxítona ou proparoxítona (como no espanhol) e não se a vogal é aberta ou fechada (isso é só uma consequência da primeira dinstinção).
> E no Brasil talvez há diferença de pronúncia entre o nordeste e a restante parte do pais.
> Você assiste (à) _télévisão_ ou (à) _têlêvisão_?


Ja o sei, mas acho mais útil colocar os acentos à francesa.  Tambêm seria útil establecer para os falantes nativos se o vogal deve pronunciar-se aberta o fechada.  E tem razão o Guilhe quando diz que ajudaria que os falantes viessem a pronuncia correcta indicada cada vez que lêem um jornal o qualquer outro documento. Está claro que sempre haverá diferenças regionais numa lingua que está falada em 4 continentes, mas ter o padrão poderia beneficiar a todos.  E depois cada um diga o que quiser.
A língua espanhola não tem este problema porque todas as vogais ficam fechadas nesta lingua, então podem ter um sistema que indica só a sílaba acentuada.


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> Havia isso também?
> Todavia, acho que o trema era muito útil para distinguir o digrafo _qu_ da pronúncia /kw/. Fortunatamente as palavras com trema não são (eram) numerosas.


Havia. Havia não, ainda há, mas só ente por/pôr.
«Pára [a] de ser mexer, por favor, para [ɐ] eu poder pentear o teu cabelo»
«Êle [e] se chama Lourival com ele [ɛ]» (ele é o nome da letra L)
«Pelo [e] amor de Deus! Esta casa está cheia de pêlo [e] de cachorro!»
«Eu me pelo [ɛ] de medo de andar por aqui a estas horas» (verbo pelar)
«Eu vou polo* [ʊ] caminho mais curto» «No Pólo [ɔ] Norte faz frio»
«Por [ʊ] mim tudo bem, se você quiser pôr [o] o seu casaco aí dentro»

De todos esses pares, o único que ainda sobrevive é «por/pôr». O resto desapareceu há um bom tempo «ele/êle», ou caiu recentemente «para/pára».
*Polo é a contração (arcaica) por + o. (Hoje é pelo).


----------



## Nino83

merquiades said:


> Ja o sei, mas acho mais útil colocar os acentos à francesa.


Como sabemos, os franceses têm um acento padrão. No Brasil não tem isso. 
(Todavia as vogais portuguesas coincidem com aquelas italianas ou sicilianas, portanto não há muitos problemas por quem fala uma língua românica)


guihenning said:


> «Pára [a] de ser mexer, por favor, para [ɐ] eu poder pentear o teu cabelo»


Você fecha o /a/ em _para_ (quando não usa a forma reduzida, _pra_)?
Obrigado pela exemplificação.


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> Você fecha o /a/ em _para_ (quando não usa a forma reduzida, _pra_)?
> Obrigado pela exemplificação.


Fecho. Todo mundo fecha, na verdade. Existe aí um mito que diz que só falamos 'prá', mas não é verdade. Em fala normal, sem querer enfatizar o 'para', ele vira 'pɾɐ'. E se for seguido de palavra tônica, perde o a. «_Vem aqui para eu te falar uma coisa!_» [pɾ'ewtʃ falar]. Vira sim [pra] dependendo da velocidade da fala, do tom e se há ou não ênfase.

Depois bem entendo merquíades... Eu não falo italiano, por exemplo, mas quando fui à Suíça ficava querendo ler o que quer que fosse em voz alta, de brincadeira… Sempre me deparava com a dúvida: "Ok, mas este E é aberto ou fechado?". O amigo suíço, que fala italiano, dizia: "Pois é a mesma dúvida que tenho constantemente em português".
Em português eu entendo que seja meio complicado, mas há até regras para a abertura ou fechamento de vogais em verbos. Eu não lembro agora qual é, mas vou tentar eu mesmo elaborar.
Quando a vogal do radical for átona no infinitivo, mas tônica na forma conjugada, as pessoas «tu, ele, eles» vão abrir a vogal, «eu» pode variar e «nós/vós» não altera ou reduz.

Met*ER > *eu *me*to (fechado) tu *me*tes, ele *me*te, eles *me*tem (aberto) || Nós me*te*mos, vós me*teis* (fechado/átono)
Morr*ER> *eu *mo*rro (fechado), tu *mo*rres, ele *mo*rre, eles *mo*rrem (aberto) || Nós mor*re*mos, vós mor*reis* (fechado/átono)
Comboi*AR> *eu comb*ói*o, tu comb*ói*as, ele comb*ói*a, eles comb*ói*am (aberto) || Nós comboi*a*mos, vós comboi*ais* (fechado)
Dorm*IR> *eu *du*rmo. Tu *dor*mes, ele *dor*me, eles *dor*mem (aberto) || Nós dor*mi*mos, vós dor*mis* (átono)
Cr*ER > *eu cr*ei*o, tu *crês*, ele *crê*, nós *cre*mos, vós *cre*des, eles *cre*em (aqui como a forma conjugada é igual ao radical, sem alterações)
Pod*ER> *eu *pos*so, tu *po*des, ele *po*de, eles *po*dem (aberto) || Nos po*de*mos, vós po*deis* (fechado/átono)

Agora não me ocorrem exceções, mas deve haver algumas… De qualquer modo, o sistema é sempre bastante regular, com exceção da primeira pessoa que pode abrir ou fechar a vogal indiscriminadamente. Para todo o resto, as preposições costumam ser átonas, os verbos sempre têm algo tônico, por isso se diz 'pára' ou 'prâ'. Os Es e As em posições átonas reduzem-se (embora no Brasil essas reduções sejam mais específicas que aquelas em Portugal). E assim a gente segue falando…


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> Você fecha o /a/ em _para_ (quando não usa a forma reduzida, _pra_)?
> Obrigado pela exemplificação.


Agora que reli e entendi a pergunta! Neste caso não reduzo e falo 'pára', pelo menos agora não me recordo de falar 'pâra'.


----------



## Nino83

guihenning said:


> Sempre me deparava com a dúvida: "Ok, mas este E é aberto ou fechado?". O amigo suíço, que fala italiano, dizia: "Pois é a mesma dúvida que tenho constantemente em português".


O amigo suíço provavelmente não fala italiano com acento padrão (no norte da Itália o "e" se abriu na sílaba fechada e se fechou na sílaba aberta, como aconteceu em francês, portanto ele não sabe quando em italiano padrão há uma vogal aberta ou fechada e, por consequência, não sabe em português também).


guihenning said:


> Agora não me ocorrem exceções, mas deve haver algumas… De qualquer modo, o sistema é sempre bastante regular, com exceção da primeira pessoa que pode abrir ou fechar a vogal indiscriminadamente.


Em português há metafonia quando na palavra latina havia um "u" (pórtum > pôrto, pórto > pórto, nóvum > nôvo, nóvos, nóvam, nóvas > nóvos, nóva, nóvas). Provavelmente esse fenómeno estendeu em alguns verbos, onde pode acontecer que a vogal se fecha na primeira pessoa singular, que acaba com um "o".
Geralmente, o que notei é que as vogais são as mesmas (em italiano padrão e em português as vogais tónicas latinas se conservaram, em geral, em espanhol as vogais abertas ditongaram, mas a distribução é muito similar). 


guihenning said:


> Agora que reli e entendi a pergunta! Neste caso não reduzo e falo 'pára', pelo menos agora não me recordo de falar 'pâra'.


----------



## xiskxisk

Nino83 said:


> Porque a ortografia é pensada para ajudar os falantes nativos a escrever, não para ajudar os estrangeiros a aprender a pronúncia.
> ...
> Todavia, acho que o trema era muito útil para distinguir o digrafo qu da pronúncia /kw/. Fortunatamente as palavras com trema não são (eram) numerosas.


Não te estás a contrariar?



merquiades said:


> Tambêm seria útil establecer para os falantes nativos se o vogal deve pronunciar-se aberta o fechada.


Para quem domina a língua o que é útil é conseguir olhar para uma palavra escrita dentro do seu contexto e saber a que palavra falada corresponde.

Para isso não é preciso ter o som de cada letra indicado, é preciso é a palavra ter uma grafia que não possa ser confundida em contextos semelhantes.


----------



## Nino83

xiskxisk said:


> Não te estás a contrariar?


Olá, xiskxisk. Em verdade não, porque não me lamento dessa semplificação (ainda que preferia a presença do trema).


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> O amigo suíço provavelmente não fala italiano com acento padrão (no norte da Itália o "e" se abriu na sílaba fechada e se fechou na sílaba aberta, como aconteceu em francês, portanto ele não sabe quando em italiano padrão há uma vogal aberta ou fechada e, por consequência, não sabe em português também).


Não sei qual dialeto(?) ele fala, mas sei que viveu na Itália e tem sangue italiano… Mas é zuriquenho. E os suíços falam tudo, mas tudo fica meio longe do idioma padrão e vira 'suíço' Bem, se bem que amo que ele fale _portuliano_, porque me surgem novas palavras 'amicidade' 'mentra' (em vez de 'enquanto'). 'ora' em vez de 'hora'. Escuola, 'eu dormo', 'eu ero', Guglielmo (porque Guilherme é uma palavra muito cruel aos estrangeiros ), lontano… (aliás, eu queria que tivéssemos essa palavra ).
Já eu, como só venho flertando há muito com o italiano, tento manter a vogal portuguesa na palavra italiana quando são parecidas. Até hoje sempre me entenderam em Zurique e em Ticino, mas, claro, na brincadeira. Lusófono tem esse pensamento de que pode transitar livremente em italiano e espanhol, mas o resultado é sempre desastroso .


Nino83 said:


> Olá, xiskxisk. Em verdade não, porque não me lamento dessa semplificação (ainda que preferia a presença do trema).


Sempre me surpreendo com a quantidade de gente que gostava do trema… Por mim pouco se me dá, mas se tivesse permanecido, em breve desapareceria porque acho que em algum ponto, todos os 'que' 'qui' 'gue' 'gui' eliminarão o ditongo.


----------



## Youngfun

Acho que incongruências entre a pronúncia e a grafia sempre vão existir nas línguas que tem muitos dialetos/variações regionais.
Em italiano coloca o acento só na última silaba de uma palavra. E por isso, tem que escrever "perché" porque é pronunciado [perˈke] ("é" com acento agudo = e fechado [e] em italiano) no sotaque padrão, mas no norte da Itália pronunciam [perˈkɛ] mesmo escrevendo "perché".


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Para o bem e promoção da língua e da cultura de herança portuguesa, é preciso pelo menos *tentar obedecer* o acordo ortográfico, sejamos brasileiros ou portugueses ou dos demais povos. Sim, ninguém é obrigado a fazê-lo. Mas, veja, indo contra o acordo, o que se está fazendo é, no mínimo, afugentando os aprendizes da língua. Eles aprendem uma coisa mas, na prática, veem outra. Todo mundo sai perdendo.


Obrigado por essa postagem!
E justamente por ser este espaço para que se debatam ideias, acho interessante que se discuta isso. Quanto mais se discutir, melhor as pessoas podem se entender, principalmente porque o debate ortográfico está cercado de mitos e ignorâncias, seja do lado português ou do brasileiro. Aliás, é justamente por isso que há hoje esse debate ortográfico e eu me envergonho de morar num país que se dê ao trabalho de brigar com outro(s) por causa disso. Mas fazer o quê… a omissão no passado cobra agora o seu preço.
Vou tentar me embasar começando primeiro com a história: por que há Acordos Ortográficos em português? Deixo claro que não quero guerrear, acusar, nem ofender ninguém. Vamos lá:
Os AOs só parece existirem porque o povo lusófono tem síndrome de inferioridade. Vivíamos muito bem com a ortografia etimológica cheia de pê agás e is gregos (ípsilons, para os brasileiros). Muito se especula que o acordo de 1911 visava a distanciar o pobre português do irmão vil e mais famoso, o castelhano. Falhamos; não tardou e o espanhol novamente se assemelhou a nós, despojando-se da grafia palhacinha dos pê agás e ípsilons. Continuamos, mesmo após os anos, a viver às sombras do irmão mais velho. A história fica interessante a partir daqui: esse AO, de 1911, teve resistência brasileira e, os portugueses se lixando para nós, implementaram-no e ponto final. Anos e anos depois, também nós deixamos de escrever ‘_cysne’ e ‘philosophia_’, curvando-se ao acordo português. Óptimo até aqui —com pê mesmo—. Em 43 surge um novo, novamente incitado pelos portugueses, removendo o trema e uma série de consoantes e acentos acessórios. Neste ponto é importantíssimo lembrar que já pelo segundo Acordo seguido os portugueses propunham uma nova ortografia com a escusa de que não havia por que grafar acentos e tremas que não contribuíam para nada. O Brasil, mais uma vez, resiste, insistindo em ser enfadonho e recusar dialogar. Não houve nenhum diálogo e cada país seguiu o que achou melhor. Por muito tempo houve tentativas daqui e de lá de isonomia ortográfica, em vão. Sem diálogo, ficamos assim: nada de trema para lá, nada de consoantes mudas à época, nada de acentos acessórios (como em _vôo_). No Brasil, a grafia imbecil continuou firme (_vêem, enjôo, vôo, êle,_ etc) e o trema “_conseqüência”, “cinqüenta”_. O que não contávamos nós, nem os portugueses, é que a língua evolui. Gradualmente as consoantes foram-se esvaindo na pronúncia, aqui e lá (é uma tendência), e permaneceram grafadas mesmo no português do Brasil por bastante tempo. Em 1911 e ainda em 1943 não havia consoantes mudas, eram todas pronunciadas. Anos e anos depois, decidimos parar de grafar o que já não se pronunciava, segundo a premissa lusa vigente. E atenção, até aqui, o que determinava grafia brasileira ou portuguesa eram os acentos tão-somente (_sinónimo_ x sinônimo). Às sombras da falta de diálogo, os portugueses preferiram manter consoantes impronunciáveis, nós preferimos escrever “_cafèzinho_” (até há alguns anos) e por falta de acordo as diferenças foram-se proliferando até chegarmos a esse debate ideológico de ‘Brasil _versus_ Portugal’. Surgem aí os maiores mitos do século: a grafia portuguesa ou brasileira. Para não sucumbir à dita ortografia sul-americana, Portugal deixou de seguir a premissa que criara há décadas. Não por tradição escrita, mas por pirraça. Porque o Brasil e Portugal são extremamente infantis quando o assunto é a língua comum, não sabem dialogar e promover a língua que falam. O Brasil altivo e ignorante, vence no número de falantes e tenta fazer que à força se implementem as suas modas. Portugal resiste negando as próprias premissas sob a escusa de proteger a ortografia nacional. Por fim, com o tempo, começaram os estrangeiros a aprender o português e a ’grafia portuguesa’ foi-se sentindo ameaçada a ponto de os portugueses defenderem a maneira como escrevem como sendo um símbolo de Portugal, resistência ao ‘_brasileiro_’ desnudo de pês, cês e cheio de acentos circunflexos e tremas inúteis. Mas, por muito tempo, ironicamente, a ‘grafia portuguesa’ era a norma mesmo no Brasil, mesmo após quase toda a gente deixar de escrever o que não se pronuncia; não tínhamos coragem de tomar partido da nossa maneira de escrever. Pronunciávamos ‘fátu’, queríamos escrever ‘fato’, mas era errado. Mete-se lá um cê! — dizia a norma. E então chegamos a 1990, com a necessidade de, mais uma vez, tentar acabar com a grafia que não segue a pronúncia (uma premissa exclusivamente portuguesa, desde 1911) e acabar com imbecilidades ortográficas (vôo, enjôo…) — mania brasileira—. O Acordo falha porque nós adotamos a premissa ortográfica portuguesa enquanto os portugueses pararam na metade do caminho com ela porque, se o Brasil segue a prescrição lusa, a ortografia corrente de Portugal, desatualizada à época, estava “ameaçada". A ortografia portuguesa ameaçada pela prescrição também… portuguesa! Ora, vejam só!
Se tivesse havido diálogo no passado, hoje ou haveria a grafia com consoantes mudas, ou não haveria. Talvez nos tivéssemos curvado a Portugal e mantido as consoantes, nenhum problema com isso. Ou eles tivessem-nos ouvido e hoje escreveriam apenas o que pronunciam, sem nenhum problema. Nem um. Ou, seguindo a própria premissa, se não houvesse o Brasil ou o que se chama de ‘grafia brasileira’, os próprios portugueses teriam atualizado a grafia e removido o que não se pronuncia, como vinham fazendo desde 1911, com resistência popular muito menor que a atual. Essa convulsão (não confusão) ortográfica só existe por falta de diálogo. Quando o assunto era ‘reforma ortográfica’ no passado, sem o embate Brasil x Portugal, as coisas iam bem melhor. A partir do momento em que houve esse embate ideológico, social e infantil, as coisas desandaram. A historia do século XX explica em pormenores o porquê disso tudo, é um problema que ninguém podia prever. Hoje em dia já estamos mais maduros como nações de língua comum e tem havido desde há muito uma sinergia para as questões ortográficas. É necessário discuti-las, tentar entendê-las. Acho que bater o pé e ser peremptoriamente (ou _perentoriamente_) contra algo sem entender o seu porquê seja um atraso.


“machadinho said:


> Para o bem e promoção da língua e da cultura de herança portuguesa, é preciso pelo menos *tentar obedecer* o acordo ortográfico


Desde 2009 estou órfão dos meus acentos circunflexos em ‘enjoo’ e ‘veem'. Sinto falta deles, mas tento pôr na cabeça que é uma grafia idiota, não há outra maneira de pronunciar a palavra, de modo que o circunflexo nela seja um adorno acessório. Ainda suspiro ao escrever ‘joia’ sem acento, assembleia, ideia, nucleico, proteico… Nas minhas postagens do Facebook e em mensagens de texto entre amigos, ainda costuma surgir um e outro acento obsoleto aqui e ali, sem querer. Aqui no fórum não utilizo e me policio, pois se os portugueses escrevem ‘enjoo’, os estrangeiros aprendem enjoo, as crianças são alfabetizadas lendo ’enjoo’ não há porque eu pirraçar e escrever enjôo. Claro que a mim me é fácil, o AO foi implementado quando eu tinha quatorze anos, ainda não tinha uma história de longa data com a grafia imbecil ‘brasileira’. Há quem desobedeça por não saber exatamente o que muda, outras pessoas já se sentem velhas demais para aprender as regras, para alguns outros, pouco se lhes dá e há quem insista por pirraça. E é com este último grupo que está o problema, penso eu, porque para quem está em processo de aprendizagem, seja ele nativo ou estrangeiro, conviver com duas grafias conflitantes é um inferno.
Se todos entendessem as premissas ortográficas, seria muito mais fácil dialogar e, quem sabe, aceitar algo do que se propõe. Mas enquanto nós pensarmos que ‘voo’ é grafia portuguesa e ‘ação’ grafia brasileira, haverá problemas.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

A eliminação da maioria dos acentos facilitou a escrita. E vice-versa. Antes gastávamos a _BiC_ tentando acentuar todas aquelas palavras. Ao AO dedicamos todos os nossos esforços ao amanhecer de cada dia, ao entardecer de cada tarde e ao anoitecer de cada noite. Ao AO menção fazem, incansavelmente, os gramáticos e linguistas; ao AO ater-se-ão, às vezes com unhas e dentes, Terce, Adão e os estudantes que ao AO também dedicam desvelada atenção. Ao AO, ao me demorar sobre o assunto, rogo sigamos-lhe as diretrizes.
---------------------------
¹ _ao AO_ soa como au-au, som que o cachorro faz.


----------



## pfaa09

Eu acho que o AO serve melhor a quem é jovem. Pedir a algumas pessoas com mais de 60, 70 anos (não quero aqui estabelecer uma meta) que alterem a sua forma de escrever, parece-me difícil. Bem sei que não há idade para se aprender, mas no que toca a ortografia, é pedir demasiado a muita gente.
Para resumir aquilo que acho, concordo com algumas coisas e não concordo com outras. Decidi não optar pelo AO. Gosto muito mais da ortografia antiga.
Como não tenho necessidade de empregar o AO no meu dia-a-dia, fiz esta escolha.
Muita gente acha que o AO favorece mais a variante Brasileira, eu não tenho opinião formada, não li o suficiente para ter tal opinião.
Só sei que antes do AO havia 1235 palavras que se escrevia de igual forma no Brasil e em Portugal.
Acho que está na hora de perder um tempo para ler sobre o assunto e reflectir melhor sobre ele.


----------



## Nino83

Eu optei pela ortografia brasileira simplesmente porque escuto e falo a variante brasileira.
Não acho que esse braço de ferro tenha muito sentido porque as pessoas não vão por uma variante ou uma outra porque o AO a favorece.
Acho a ortografia brasileira mais perta à pronúncia atual e acho que isso seja uma coisa positiva. Provavelmente porque, sendo italiano, estou habituado a uma ortografia muito moderna e pouco etimológica.

Todavia não é o AO que favorece a escolha da variante brasileira ou europeia. Os estrangeiros tomam suas proprias escolhas por outras razões.


----------



## machadinho

Marcio_Osorio said:


> machadinho não obedeceu *ao* AO¹. Isso implicará o banimento dele da Academia Brasileira de Letras (e Números).


Muito obrigado, Márcio, pela correção.


----------



## Tony100000

Há um ano para cá que tenho usado a escrita do novo acordo. Também era contra ele, o que justifica o tempo que demorei a usá-lo. No entanto, tenho vindo a habituar-me, já que necessito dele para legendagem. Ainda há palavras que me parecem estranhas escritas daquele jeito, mas, aos poucos, estão sendo interiorizadas pelo meu cérebro.


----------



## pfaa09

Para quem tem necessidade ou até mesmo obrigação de usar o AO, tem mesmo de se adaptar, como é o seu caso, Tony.
A nova legendagem (profissional) já vem toda segundo o AO, há quem reclame, e eu até tenho conhecimento que existe quem crie a mesma legenda com o AO e sem ele, para assim agradar a toda a "clientela".
Deixo aqui uma dica para quem usa o Microsoft Office e queira fazer corre(c)ção ortográfica para: Pré-acordo; Pós-acordo; e Ambos.
Abrir o word (novo documento) clicar em *Ficheiro* (lado sup. esq.) ir a *Opções*, abre um quadro de definições.
Lado esq. clicar em *Verificação* e abre novo quadro.
Em *Modos de português Portugal* (ou *Brasil*, depende do idioma do Office) tem uma pequena janela para escolher o modo pretendido.
Após a escolha, clicar em *OK* e pronto, já temos a forma de corrigir que escolhemos.


----------

